# Off The Wall (raccolta di ultra-OT)/2

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Questo topic serve a raccogliere tutto il materiale ultra-OT che vi viene in mente di postare... 
> 
> Come al solito evitate di postare roba ultra-OT ma se proprio dovete fatelo qua dentro. I topic ultra-OT postati altrove verranno mergiati a questo dopo un opportuno cazziatone  
> 
> Non si accettano flame di nessun tipo. Se la discussione degenera in un flame i post "fuori dalle righe" verranno splittati e "cestinati" altrove  
> ...

 

Il thread originale è questo. Dato che è diventato troppo lungo (e, perlatro, non si riesce a splittarlo) forko questo nuovo thread e chiudo il vecchio.

----------

## mambro

Noo, me lo forkate proprio adesso   :Very Happy: 

Allora ripropongo la questione:

Calcolatrici programmabili

Meglio la HP 50g o la TI 89 titanium (o anche la TI-Nspire)?

Io studio ingegneria dell'informazione (elettronica, informatica, telecomunicazioni..).

Ovviamente vorrei usarla al meglio da Linux.

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Noo, me lo forkate proprio adesso   

 

Mi spiace....ho aspettato qualche giorno per vedere se arrivavano risposte ai tuoi quesiti ma visto che non c'erano novità ho deciso di ripartire...

 *Quote:*   

> Io studio ingegneria dell'informazione (elettronica, informatica, telecomunicazioni..).

 

Mia personale opinione: una calcolatrice di quel tipo ti serve solo all'università. Passa un bel pò di tempo con google per vedere che programmi ci sono e quante possibilità hai di fare programmi (quindi anche la complessità dei linguaggi disponibili) tu e poi decidi  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Noo, me lo forkate proprio adesso    
> 
> Mi spiace....ho aspettato qualche giorno per vedere se arrivavano risposte ai tuoi quesiti ma visto che non c'erano novità ho deciso di ripartire...
> 
> 

 

Si, non ti proccupare   :Wink: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Io studio ingegneria dell'informazione (elettronica, informatica, telecomunicazioni..). 
> 
> Mia personale opinione: una calcolatrice di quel tipo ti serve solo all'università. Passa un bel pò di tempo con google per vedere che programmi ci sono e quante possibilità hai di fare programmi (quindi anche la complessità dei linguaggi disponibili) tu e poi decidi 

 

[/quote]

è proprio quello che sto facendo in questi giorni.

----------

## mambro

A occhio il linguaggio dell'hp sembra più incasinato

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPL_programming_language

Forse perchè non sono ancora abituato a pensare in RPN   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

questo post su /. non mi sembra molto confortante:

http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/09/0651200&from=rss

grazie seagate  :Sad: 

PS: non è proprio così OT...  vedano i mod se è il caso di scorporarlo.

----------

## djinnZ

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Forse perchè non sono ancora abituato a pensare in RPN  

  infatti. Io lo rimpiango. Ma il problema è che ci vuole più tempo a disimparare che ad incominciare a pensare in rpn.

A lungo andare crea dipendenza. Forse perchè è più veloce pensare "1 2 2 * +" che "1+(2*2)" per ottenere 5, quando hai a che fare con espressioni complicate.

Per il resto non è altro che un dialetto del mai troppo odiato fortran.

----------

## mambro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A lungo andare crea dipendenza. Forse perchè è più veloce pensare "1 2 2 * +" che "1+(2*2)" per ottenere 5, quando hai a che fare con espressioni complicate.
> 
> Per il resto non è altro che un dialetto del mai troppo odiato fortran.

 

Si, ho letto che chi lo prova non torna più indietro anche se così a occhio mi sembra un po' controintuitivo.

La calcolatrice che uso ora permette di scrivere le equazioni con una specie di "equation editor" quindi vengono fuori esattamente come si scriverebbero su carta (quindi col minimo indispensabile di parentesi). Bisognerebbe capire com'è rpn rispetto a questo sistema. Magari è meglio di quello algebrico con 1000 parentesi, ma di quello grafico? Inoltre pare che hp abbia un rpn con supporto grafico il che potrebbe essere interessante   :Very Happy:  http://alpage.ath.cx/hptute/bigrpn.gif

Qui c'è un confronto tra le 2 calcolatrici http://alpage.ath.cx/hptute/compare.htm

per ora mi ispira di più la hp.. la ti è troppo giocattolosa   :Twisted Evil: 

Tra l'altro secondo me con gli aggiornamenti software la hp non può che migliorare visto che attualmente usa un software per saturn emulato per girare su arm (ed è nonostante tutto più veloce della TI). Ho letto di gente che ha scritto alcune cose direttamente in assembly per arm e sono risultate decine di volte più veloci (per il calcolo del fattoriale si parla di 80 volte più veloce). Io spero che pian piano facciano il porting per arm del so...

----------

## codadilupo

senza parole: http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=2138017

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

considerando che non posso salvare i contenuti (temi, suonerie, sfondi) predefinit del mio cellulare perchè sono soggetti a copyright...

non mi stupisco più di tanto.

----------

## lucapost

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> considerando che non posso salvare i contenuti (temi, suonerie, sfondi) predefinit del mio cellulare perchè sono soggetti a copyright...
> 
> non mi stupisco più di tanto.

 

Bisogna considerare che il copyright è una pratica diffusissima, gran parte dei film e multimedia,giornali ecc, sono distribuiti accompagnati da quasto marchio, ed è giusto che sia così.

Inoltre, i drm sono gli unici strumenti che in questo momento i produttori hanno per salvaguardare i loro interessi, forse l'unico strumento per combattere la pirateria.

Attenzione, qui non stanno esclusivamente parlando di software o formati propritari o meno, che sono i mezzi per accedere a questa informazione, ma queste aziende stanno cercando di difendere i contenuti che distribuiscono. Non è una cosa da poco.

----------

## skypjack

OT: il 18 mi laureo!!

E ora esigo un in bocca al lupo ...

----------

## djinnZ

TANTE ANGURIE!  :Twisted Evil:  E vai in ****...

----------

## koma

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> OT: il 18 mi laureo!!
> 
> E ora esigo un in bocca al lupo ...

 In culo alla balena   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skypjack

 *koma wrote:*   

> In culo alla balena  

 

Speriamo non cachi (e che i mod non cassino la mia colorita espressione)!!

----------

## Scen

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   In culo alla balena   
> 
> Speriamo non cachi (e che i mod non cassino la mia colorita espressione)!!

 

Ma no, tranquillo... Qui tutti i mod sono ex scaricatori di porto  :Razz: 

Cmq, x la tua tesi, vai tranquillo!

Se son fiori fioriranno...

ma se sono cachi...?  :Shocked: 

(ok, finita la parentesi pseudo-comica  :Embarassed:  )

 :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

bighellonando per il forum mi sono imbattuto in questo. Visto che è quasi natale e dovremmo essere tutti più buoni... vorrei far notare anche questo  e questo  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ed ovviamente quest'altro per rimanere in tema prefestivo.

----------

## CarloJekko

Avete riscontrato problemi con le USE nptl e xorg?

----------

## djinnZ

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ...

 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   ... questo non è OT.
> 
> qui sei OT 

  benvenuto nel club. A pensarci bene ci vuole una certa "fantasia" per riuscire ad essere OT nel thread delle amenità...

cerca nel fourm internazionale, argomento ampiamente discusso.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ... 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   ... questo non è OT.
> 
> qui sei OT   benvenuto nel club. A pensarci bene ci vuole una certa "fantasia" per riuscire ad essere OT nel thread delle amenità...
> ...

 

bhè ho risolto con l'ebuild... vabbè lo anticipo.. utilizzando mesa 7.1 o 7.2 non si può compilare il server xorg con la use NPTL...

almeno credo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mambro

è uscito phpbb3!

http://www.phpbb.com/

Il forum di gentoo farà mai l'upgrade?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il forum di gentoo farà mai l'upgrade?  

 

Bella domanda  :Smile: ...

----------

## mambro

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   
> 
> Il forum di gentoo farà mai l'upgrade?   
> 
> Bella domanda ...

 

Qui mi sembrano un po' restii per ora

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574979-highlight-phpbb3.html

----------

## Peach

io resto sempre più basito delle mosse che fanno a Redmond:

http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/12/dual_ec_drbg_ad.html

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io resto sempre più basito delle mosse che fanno a Redmond:
> 
> http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/12/dual_ec_drbg_ad.html

 

dimmi se ho capito.

considerato che quella grande idea di lanciare il tpm la hanno avuta loro per primi, si sono finalmente decisi ad implementare un generatore di numeri casuali per le correlate necessità di trasmissione criptata.

epperò: hanno scelto un algoritmo notoriamente lento e bacato, del quale essi stessi potrebbero detenere la chiave di conversione.

mi sembra geniale.

----------

## lucapost

http://www.regjeringen.no/en/dep/fad/pressesenter/pressemeldinger/2007/Open-document-standards-to-be-obligatory.html?id=494810

----------

## codadilupo

tanti emerge a tutti e buon natale  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

Tanti auguri di buone feste a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

Tante feste e buoni auguri a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Auguri di buon anno a tutti, speriamo in meglio.

----------

## topper_harley

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Congratulazioni anche se in ritardo && A metà gennaio ti raggiungo anch'io e anche nel mio caso si tratta di una bambina!!
> 
> 

 

Beh, abbiamo affrettato un po' i tempi ma da stamattina alle 7.40 sono papa' di Aurora, una bellissima bambina di 3,2kg!!!

----------

## Onip

Mitico, compliments!!!

----------

## gutter

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, abbiamo affrettato un po' i tempi ma da stamattina alle 7.40 sono papa' di Aurora, una bellissima bambina di 3,2kg!!!

 

Auguroni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

mi accodo

----------

## comio

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   
> 
> Congratulazioni anche se in ritardo && A metà gennaio ti raggiungo anch'io e anche nel mio caso si tratta di una bambina!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

auguroni!

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   
> 
> Congratulazioni anche se in ritardo && A metà gennaio ti raggiungo anch'io e anche nel mio caso si tratta di una bambina!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

auguri di benvenuto nel club, preparati a notti insonni, mal di schiena e braccia (si inizia con 3 kg ma crescono in fretta e cullarli diventa sempre più doloroso  :Laughing:  ) ma soprattutto preparati ad una gioia mai provata prima  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Ahhhhhhhhh che magia i bambini un emerge che richiede 9 mesi ed escono con flags che non decidi tu ma alla fine sono il più bel pacchetto che tu abbia mai fatto in ogni caso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ahhhhhhhhh che magia i bambini un emerge che richiede 9 mesi ed escono con flags che non decidi tu ma alla fine sono il più bel pacchetto che tu abbia mai fatto in ogni caso 

 

Sei un genio!  :Laughing: 

Tanti auguri papà!!  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Bravo papi!  :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

Onip, gutter, djinnZ, comio, Kernel78, koma, skypjack, riverdragon....

GRAZIE A TUTTI!!

----------

## cloc3

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Onip, gutter, djinnZ, comio, Kernel78, koma, skypjack, riverdragon....
> 
> 

 

e cloc3.

in ritardo ma con calore.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Un augurio di buon anno a tutti quanti... Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo.

----------

## bandreabis

Auguri anche da parte mia.

Buon, ottimo 2008  :Exclamation: 

----------

## skypjack

Buon anno a tutti, belli e/o brutti (sai, una cella di memoria o è zero o e uno, ma a volte può anche essere mezzo)!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

auguroni a tutttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :Razz: 

----------

## koma

Neve... milano neve... stupendamente orrenda neve....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

fortuna che vivo a Roma  :Razz: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Una domanda semplice semplice.

Sulla mia Gentoo ho due utenti: Pippo e Topolino. Entrambi sono nel gruppo wheel.

Se, una volta loggato come Pippo, eseguo "su Topolino", non riesco mai a loggarmi, anche se la password è corretta.

E viceversa.

In pratica, l'unico modo per passare da Pippo a Topolino è passare per l'utente root. Ma non è che mi piaccia poi tanto.

C'è qualcosa che non mi torna. Dove sbaglio?

----------

## djinnZ

Primo sei OT qui fatti splittare in un thread separato (mi pare da forum priuncipale)

secondo hai per caso installato sudo?

terzo guarda come hai impostato limits o come si chiama sulla gentoo normale

quarto vedi meglio cosa hai in pam.

----------

## mambro

Qualcuno sa se esiste qualcuno che offre uno spazio web con wiki preinstallato con supporto alle formule matematiche in latex? (o comunque uno spazio web gratuito che supporti queste cose).

----------

## djinnZ

Non sembrerà una novità visto che sbraito sempre contro l'apparato del fisco e degli enti ma si continua sempre nella stessa direzione:

tralasciando le farragini e le bestialità del collocamento telematico, che dovrebbe entrare in regime di obbligo il prossimo 28 febbraio ma ad oggi nessun ufficio è attrezzato per ricevere le comunicazioni (mi ricorda molto la faccenda di italia.it per certi versi), l'INAIL, unico ente che forniva un applicativo multipiattaforma per le comunicazoni obbligatorie, ha ben pensato che era scarsamente richiesto (su quale base l'abbiano stabilito non è dato saperlo e la relativa circolare non è disponibile sul sito, ma viene da pensare che sia per favorire le software house del settore che altrimenti non avevano mercato) e lo ha abolito, resta solo la procedura on-line con i gravi problemi che comporta.

----------

## Scen

A li mortè   :Shocked:  :

http://dot.kde.org/1201517986/

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> A li mortè   :
> 
> http://dot.kde.org/1201517986/

 

questo è uno dei casi in cui mi maledico per non aver avuto più fiducia e non aver comprato delle azioni prima ...

quello che mi aspetto succederà adesso:

- qt forse sviluppate un po' più lentamente

- qtopia spinto di brutto e finalmente potremo avere in tempi decenti smartphone linux (mi piacerebbe openmoko ma inizio a perdere le speranze di vederlo prima della pensione)

- nokia si distaccherà dalle gtk e da maemo (anche se loro hanno voluto prontamente rassicurare che continueranno a seguirlo)

Indubbiamente la forte iniezione di denaro di nokia non può che aumentare i ritmi di sviluppo, ovviamente nokia non fa beneficenza (basta vedere il suo comportamento in questi giorni in crukkia) e quindi sperare che gli obiettivi verso cui guiderà i neo acquisiti possano coincidere, se non con i nostri, almeno con i miei  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

visto che indulgo sempre alla negatività mi apetto seri guai per il mio de preferito. La mentalità nokia è quella che è  :Mad: 

----------

## comio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> visto che indulgo sempre alla negatività mi apetto seri guai per il mio de preferito. La mentalità nokia è quella che è 

 

faranno il porting su gtk eheheh

----------

## Kernel78

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   visto che indulgo sempre alla negatività mi apetto seri guai per il mio de preferito. La mentalità nokia è quella che è  
> 
> faranno il porting su gtk eheheh

 

per l'amore di tutto ciò che è sacro non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo, prima di arrivare a leggere la tua risata un brivido mi ha ghiacciato l'anima e il cuore ha saltato qualche battito ...  :Laughing: 

Per fortuna più che fare un porting di qtopia su gtk farebbero prima a riscriverlo completamente e non avrebbe senso farlo fare ai tizi di trolltech quindi la mia certezza di avere tra le mani uno smartphone o un UMPC basato su qt si rafforza sempre di più.

----------

## djinnZ

 *comio wrote:*   

> ...

 no la paura è che cambino licenza per includere il supporto drm nelle librerie (sono più fissati di M$ e SIAE in materia di scrocco) o che rendano impossibile modificare lo stile. C'è poco da scherzare, ho paura di ritrovarmi anche con il kde che all'avvio mi piazza a forza quel gingle e quell'animazione della malora come il telefonino (doppio e triplo accidenti a loro).

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   ... no la paura è che cambino licenza per includere il supporto drm nelle librerie (sono più fissati di M$ e SIAE in materia di scrocco) o che rendano impossibile modificare lo stile. C'è poco da scherzare, ho paura di ritrovarmi anche con il kde che all'avvio mi piazza a forza quel gingle e quell'animazione della malora come il telefonino (doppio e triplo accidenti a loro).

 

Per adesso nokia oltre ad aver confermato l'interesse a supportare ancora maemo ha confermato anche il mantenimento della gpl per qt e qtopia il che mi fa ben sperare ...

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   ... no la paura è che cambino licenza per includere il supporto drm nelle librerie (sono più fissati di M$ e SIAE in materia di scrocco) o che rendano impossibile modificare lo stile. C'è poco da scherzare, ho paura di ritrovarmi anche con il kde che all'avvio mi piazza a forza quel gingle e quell'animazione della malora come il telefonino (doppio e triplo accidenti a loro). 
> 
> Per adesso nokia oltre ad aver confermato l'interesse a supportare ancora maemo ha confermato anche il mantenimento della gpl per qt e qtopia il che mi fa ben sperare ...

 

al massimo si forka... Nokia non ha comprato QT ha comprato il know-now di Trolltech... questo è diverso. Non so se è un bene od un male.

ciao

luigi

----------

## djinnZ

Sempre sul fronte della bastardaggine della pubblica amministrazione e sempre INAIL, sito aggiornato, non più utilizzabile da browser diversi da intercess exploder ma soprattutto non è più possibile fare link diretti, se vuoi inviere una comunicazione devi per forza farti il passaggio per la pagina principale, sperare di trovare il link giusto etc.

Sono sempre più contento, si vede che la PA ha a cuore l'efficienza ed il rispetto per il tempo che l'utenza perde dietro alle sue richieste.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sempre sul fronte della bastardaggine della pubblica amministrazione

 

non solo inail.

 :Question:  fino all'altro gionro andava. mi dicono che su IE vada.

ma che ci hanno fatto sopra?

----------

## comio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Sempre sul fronte della bastardaggine della pubblica amministrazione 
> 
> non solo inail.
> 
>  fino all'altro gionro andava. mi dicono che su IE vada.
> ...

 

bel sito... ultra compatibile.

luigi

----------

## djinnZ

E poi dovrebbero semplificare... sembra che la matrice sia un unico gruppo di imbecilli menegini (e mi scopro sempre più razzista  :Crying or Very sad:  ), ovviamente lobbisti raccomandati, e le solite fumose assurde direttive.

Vale quanto dissi a suo tempo sulla gara nella legione lazio. Finchè non si inizia a colpirla nel portafoglio questa gente la situazione può solo peggiorare.

Edit: pare che fosse un errore nell'aggiornamento e quindi del sito web che funzionava come il loro cervello (per niente). A parte le migliorie grafiche (che fanno ****re IMHO) l'unica cosa importante è che adesso invece di navigare nella stessa pagina si apre una nuova finestra per ogni operazione e posso dire addio ai bookmark che mi ero preparato.

----------

## Scen

Scusate ma non resisto, a me fa scompisciare (il gioco di parole del nome, intendo  :Razz:  ):

http://emerde.freaknet.org/

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Grande Slackware!  :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> http://emerde.freaknet.org/

   :Shocked:  ma come cavolo gli è venuto in mente? E dire che in tutte le lingue romanze c'è l'assonanza.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   http://emerde.freaknet.org/   ma come cavolo gli è venuto in mente? E dire che in tutte le lingue romanze c'è l'assonanza.

 

 :Shocked:   io pensavo fosse uno skerzo !

che bella emerdata... devo emerdere qualcosa... ho un problema con il mio emerde

----------

## lavish

Dai esiste da una vita... solo ora lo conoscete?   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

no anche perchè è da una vita che non più sottomano una slackware e se in una news leggo che riguarda altre distribuzioni passo oltre.

----------

## djinnZ

Novità sul fronte siti istituzionali. Sempre quei bei figuri dell'inail.

Tra l'altro l'istituto ha una sola scadenza annuale per l'incasso (questo mese) e si mettono ad aggiornare e variare, mi sa che vogliono ripetere la stessa genialata di quando passarono i server da unix a windows e furono costretti ad incassare in ritardo (i danni non sono mai stati quantificati).

Hanno messo il logo ed il link alla pagina di validazione del consorzio w3 ma se si prende la pagina e la si valida esce fuori una sfilza di violazioni... ma ci sono o ci fanno?

----------

## lavish

 KEEP OFF THE INTERNET!!! 

link passatomi da un amico gentooista  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

STRALOL  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How to STOP  your family from getting onto the internet
> 
> KILL THE MOUSE!!!
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   Sempre sul fronte della bastardaggine della pubblica amministrazione 
> 
> non solo inail.
> 
>  fino all'altro gionro andava. mi dicono che su IE vada.
> ...

 

porca vacca.

scusate se torno, ma mi girano davvero.

ho bisogno di quel sito, perché mi interessa un bando di gara.

ebbene, ho verificato che basta cambiare l'identità: non firefox o konqueror, ma firefox su S.O. WindownXP !!.

siamo alle solite.

mi verrebbe proprio voglia di fare una protesta, ma non saprei dove cominciare.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi verrebbe proprio voglia di fare una protesta, ma non saprei dove cominciare.

 dovresti fare un costoso ricorso al termine del quale il giudice sentenzierà certamente che si compensano le spese (quindi l'avvocato te lo paghi tu) e sicuramente non sarà fatta la segnalazione alla corte dei conti per l'adebbito al funzionario responsabile (se non ci sono spese legali non c'è danno per l'amministrazione), che rimanendo impunito se la legherà al dito.

L'unica sarebbe una associazione che intervenga ma come ho già detto insistono solo nel cercare vittorie di pirro.

----------

## codadilupo

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml

eppure si muove!

Coda

----------

## jordan83

Una chicca.

Non so se la conosciate già, e non so se sia attendibile.

Fatto sta che io ho i crampi allo stomaco dal ridere...   :Mr. Green: 

EDIT: Credo che questa sia la fonte originale...  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> EDIT: Credo che questa sia la fonte originale... 

 

AHAHAHAHH NONONONOO spettacolare, che sia vera oppure no...

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHH NONONONOO spettacolare, che sia vera oppure no...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Me-ra-vi-glio-so!  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Lo so che rischio il linciaggio ma leggendo quanto sopra mi è tornato a mente e lo chiedo lo stesso: esiste qualche risorsa "itagliana" in rete (forum/ML) in ambito windozz/symbian che non sia infestata di bimbiminkia, script kiddies, "crakkerr" e troll incompetenti?

Vorrei provare a mettere un poco a posto il windozz ed il panorama è sconcertante. Oltre al fatto che voorei evitare le solite risposte idiote quando si parla di integrazione con linux.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Lo so che rischio il linciaggio ma leggendo quanto sopra mi è tornato a mente e lo chiedo lo stesso: esiste qualche risorsa "itagliana" in rete (forum/ML) in ambito windozz/symbian che non sia infestata di bimbiminkia, script kiddies, "crakkerr" e troll incompetenti?
> 
> 

 

http://www.wintricks.it/

L'ho frequentata tempo fa e non mi sembra malaccio.

Di carino c'è anche http://www.megalab.it/

----------

## Scen

Sun compra VirtualBox, rivale open di Virtual PC.

Ormai vige la legge della giungla: mangiare per non essere mangiati  :Confused: 

Da utilizzatore felice ed assiduo di Virtualbox, spero (e prego) che in futuro Sun non decida cambiamenti di rotta "sfavorevoli"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ormai vige la legge della giungla: mangiare per non essere mangiati 
> 
> 

 

la notizia fa il paio con l'acquisizione di mysql.

staremo a vedere, se le licenze basteranno in sé a conservare lo sviluppo libero e la competitività dei progetti.

----------

## djinnZ

Tiriamo un tantino le somme; i prodotto più interessanti per il grande pubblico (odio espressioni del genere) degli ultimi anni nel mondo open source:

qt, mysql, kernel linux, samba, openoffice, vmware/qemu/virtualbox, etc.

Quanti di questi sono stati sviluppati in europa? Quanti di questi sono stati portati avanti da sviluppatori propriamente europei? Quanti di quasti sono stati acquisiti da colossi USA?

Sarò paranoico, sarò campanilista (più cha altro razzista) ma non mi piace.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho sbattuto il naso su questo.

Neanche a farlo apposta ieri sera ho letto "Un mondo di pazzi" (The Insane Ones) di J.G. Ballard ed inizio a pensare che applicare i metodi dei kmerr a questi savonarola sia l'unico modo per sopravvivere. In relazione a tante idiozie come quell'internet@minori etc.

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho sbattuto il naso su questo.

 

 *atricolo linkato wrote:*   

> Sotto accusa anche i telegiornali, che secondo il Comitato mandano in onda troppi fatti di cronaca nera, con dovizia di particolari e immagini raccapriccianti: nel 2007, infatti, sono stati sanzionati tutti i Tg delle principali televisioni private e pubbliche.

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

Bah, che mondo di $sostanza_marrone_maleodorante  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi domando perchè qualcuno deve sempre stare lì a decidere cosa gli altri debbano vedere/ascoltare/fare (ovviamente, sempre nel rispetto delle libertà delle altre persone).

Io sin da piccolo ho guardato tutti i cartoni animati più violenti che c'erano (Kenshiro & Robottoni&C RULEZ), amo i film e libri horror/thriller/fantascienza, e i videogiochi sparatutto, ma non mi sembra di essere diventato un seriakiller nè di voler prendere a bazookate in faccia la gente quando vado in giro!

Genitori, se vi preoccupate tanto basta non "abbandonare" i vostri pargoli davanti alla nostra signora Televisione, oppure mandateli giù in cortile a giocare a pallone o a rotolarsi nel fango o nella sabbia  :Cool: 

Comitati vari di censura&C: andate a quel paese  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jordan83

 *Scen wrote:*   

> *

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo...

Ma la cosa che mi lascia piú di stucco é che puntano il dito su programmi come questi e non dicono una parola su "cose maleodoranti" (opinione personale) tipo "Studio aperto" o il TG4, che di telegiornale hanno solo la sigla e per il resto sono solo tv-Spazzatura.

Oppure vogliamo parlare di "Uomini e donne" di Maria De Filippi? 

Sulla RAI non mi esprimo perché sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa  :Neutral:  Per fortuna che adesso a casa abbiamo disdetto il canone  :Neutral: 

Posso capire che a qualcuno questo tipo di tv piaccia/faccia ridere/faccia compagnia ma credo che mediamente sia molto dannosa. Appiattisce la mente, svuota gli animi e annichilisce la personalitá.

Altro che il mitico Voltron...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> non mi sembra di essere diventato un seriakiller nè di voler prendere a bazookate in faccia la gente quando vado in giro

 Si ma hai un fondo ribellione nel tuo modo di pensare.

Parliamo dei cartoni di Go Nagai & C, sono sempre stati sotto accusa ma mi pare che il loro messaggio principale di fondo sia che la guerra è un inutile spreco, che i dittatori sono il male, che le convinzioni assolute e l'intolleranza sono il male, che è giusto combattere per i propri ideali. Senza contare pezzi di autentica propaganda antifascista/antinazista (chi ricorda danguard o kyashan?).

Il problema è che dragonball di fondo di cosa parla? Che la cosa più importante non è cadere ma rialzarsi, che chiunque può fare grandi cose etc.

I cartoni approvati invece cosa mostrano: che le ragazzine devono sempre essere carine e smorfiose (streghette varie), che è una bella cosa lavorare in un fast-food ed essere felici di quel poco (spongebob, consiglierei la lettura di "Storia di un buon brahmino" scritto da voltaire 250 anni fa), come far impazzire i genitori ed ottenere quel che si vuole (mi sono trovato a casa di un mio amico ed il figlio stava guardando quel cartone idiota con le macchinine o con le trottole, non ricordo, la cosa che mi ha sconvolto è che poco dopo ha fatto una scenata identica a quella del cartone al padre ed ha ottenuto quel che voleva), che tutti i cattivi vestono in modo strano (e spesso più di buon gusto rispetto agli "eroi"), che la cosa più importante del mondo è avere la card o l'animaletto giusto etc.

Od anche che semplicemente i soldi non vanno ai "buoni e giusti", i soliti noti per intederci.

Quanto ai telegiornali mi pare ovvio, non è una bella cosa parlare di omicidi e rapine, si potrebbe pensare che le cose non vanno bene.

Parliamone solo quando fa comodo come per gli infortuni sul lavoro, tanto per giustificare una legge assurda (ricordo sempre, riduzione del 20% in alcune aree lo scorso anno).

Mi ricordo di una scenetta di Dario Fo e Franca Rame trasmessa per televisione quando ero bambino, negli anni di piombo, sulla mafia. Ho scoperto che perchè era stata ritenuta da un esimio senatore lesiva della dignità della sicilia e spostava l'attenzione su problemi meno importanti del terrorismo, non solo non è più stata trasmessa e per diversi anni non si è parlato di mafia ma è stata persino cancellata dagli archivi RAI. E la mafia è sempre li.

E vogliono fare lo stesso su internet, qualcosa c'è già, però se denunci per aver sparso false notizie e per procurato allarme (art. 656 e 658 c.p.) una parrocchia nessuno prende provvedimenti ma provate a fare voi una denuncia sulle vostre pagine e vederete se non vi sbattono in custodia cautelare nel giro di 24 ore.

[considerazione inopportuna, volgare e politicamente scorretta]

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Oppure vogliamo parlare di "Uomini e donne" di Maria De Filippi?

 come ti permetti! Stai dileggiando trasmissioni apertamente inneggianti al mestiere più antico e riverito del mondo a mio modesto avviso.

Vorresti che codesti moderni censori disconoscano l'onorata professione delle loro auguste ascendenze, discendenze nonchè di mogli o mariti (secondo i casi)?

Propongo il banning immediato per questo bast*** miscredente.  :Mr. Green: 

E già che ci siamo mandiamogli anche i moderatori con motosega ed equipaggiamento da hokey, pattini in linea ronzanti ai piedi, sotto casa.  :Mr. Green: 

[/considerazione inopportuna, volgare e politicamente scorretta]

----------

## djinnZ

ieri ed oggi

e poi mi chiedono perchè sono pessimista...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E già che ci siamo mandiamogli anche i moderatori con motosega ed equipaggiamento da hokey, pannini in linea ronzanti ai piedi, sotto casa. 

 

Io ho un lanciamissili USB.... puo' bastare come equipaggiamento?

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   E già che ci siamo mandiamogli anche i moderatori con motosega ed equipaggiamento da hokey, pannini in linea ronzanti ai piedi, sotto casa.  
> 
> Io ho un lanciamissili USB.... puo' bastare come equipaggiamento?
> 
> 

 

Ma hai quello classico o quello wireless ?

----------

## jordan83

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [considerazione inopportuna, volgare e politicamente scorretta]
> 
>  *jordan83 wrote:*   Oppure vogliamo parlare di "Uomini e donne" di Maria De Filippi? come ti permetti! Stai dileggiando trasmissioni apertamente inneggianti al mestiere più antico e riverito del mondo a mio modesto avviso.
> ...

 

Chiedo perdono...   :Embarassed: 

Cospargo il capo con cenere e mi autoinfliggo 40 frustate.

Già che ci sono vado a crocefiggermi in sala mensa...   :Embarassed: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   E già che ci siamo mandiamogli anche i moderatori con motosega ed equipaggiamento da hokey, pannini in linea ronzanti ai piedi, sotto casa.  
> 
> Io ho un lanciamissili USB.... puo' bastare come equipaggiamento?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il classico (il filmato non é gran cosa.... l'avevo fatto molto al volo  :Wink:  ).

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io ho un lanciamissili USB...

  veramente (clamoroso refuso a parte) stavo evocando l'immagine dei demoni ronzanti di "Dogma", gran bel film (se qualcuno dovesse avere una immagine ad alta risoluzione del "cristo compagnone" da usare come wallpaper da postarmi avrà la mia eterna gratitudine) non mi stanco mai di rivederlo.

C'è mica da qualche parte materiale per costruirsene uno (vorrei costruire un vulcan in miniatura che spara proiettili da soft-air da mettere sulla mia scrivania) con sensore di movimento? Si possono gestire da linux?

----------

## codadilupo

ma chi era Naomi ? E chi è charlotte ? E perchè lo scheletro di un orso polare dovrebbe trovarsi in Tunisia ????

Ok: mi sono definitivamente PERSO!!!

 :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## mambro

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma chi era Naomi ? E chi è charlotte ? E perchè lo scheletro di un orso polare dovrebbe trovarsi in Tunisia ????
> 
> Ok: mi sono definitivamente PERSO!!!
> 
> Coda

 

E il razzo ha viaggiato nel tempo?   :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mambro wrote:*   

> E il razzo ha viaggiato nel tempo?  

 

quella è l'unica cosa che posso ancora ancora accettare con una certa facilità  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## koma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Io ho un lanciamissili USB...  veramente (clamoroso refuso a parte) stavo evocando l'immagine dei demoni ronzanti di "Dogma", gran bel film (se qualcuno dovesse avere una immagine ad alta risoluzione del "cristo compagnone" da usare come wallpaper da postarmi avrà la mia eterna gratitudine) non mi stanco mai di rivederlo.
> 
> C'è mica da qualche parte materiale per costruirsene uno (vorrei costruire un vulcan in miniatura che spara proiettili da soft-air da mettere sulla mia scrivania) con sensore di movimento? Si possono gestire da linux?

 

Chiedi e ti sarà dato

http://www.midload.com/en/file/24558/Cristo-Compagnone-7z.html

E che il cristo compagnone sia con te  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

grazie

sempre benedetto sia chi condivide.

E con questo sono arrivato a quota 4976   :Cool: 

E sempre nello spirito della condivisione un buona parte li ho presi qui. Purtoppo de chirico e tante altre opere conservate in italia non ci sono ma di questo sappiamo quali alti imbecilli ringraziare.

----------

## Scen

Compilazione con la mia solita configurazione di un kernel linux 2.6.23-gentoo-r8, su macchina virtuale VMware, che virtualizza 4 processori Xeon 2GHz (w i quadcore  :Cool:  ):

```

time make -j5 all

...

real    1m48.792s

user    4m31.350s

sys     2m7.170s

```

Io resto quasi spaventato da tale potenza di calcolo  :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> grazie
> 
> sempre benedetto sia chi condivide.
> 
> 

 

A tua disposizione caro

----------

## lucapost

Nuove notizie sull'assegnazione delle frequenze wimax: http://punto-informatico.it/2205322/Telefonia/News/La-mappa-del-WiMax-italiano/p.aspx

----------

## GabrieleB

http://jonthehacker.splinder.com/

aiuto ! come smetto di ridere adesso ?

----------

## cloc3

questa secondo me è una petizione interessante.

----------

## djinnZ

se faccio una ricerca sul nome del mio account mail google riporta un link all'xml di bugzilla dal quale è possibile estrarre direttamente tutti i destinatari.

Non mi pare molto intelligente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se faccio una ricerca sul nome del mio account mail google riporta un link all'xml di bugzilla dal quale è possibile estrarre direttamente tutti i destinatari.
> 
> Non mi pare molto intelligente.

 

apri un bug a riguardo.

Se la mia mente affaticata non è completamente andata basterebbe un "noindex" per evitare l'indicizzazione della pagina.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ...

 prima di fare un buco nell'acqua volevo sapere se qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi simili, per caso ero da un amico e mi ha fatto vedere un xml con un elenco di e-mail, provenienza gentoo.

Sempre più OT: dovevo passare per una giornata la connessione al piano di sotto quindi mi sono detto usiamo il wireless.

Per prima cosa ho configurato l'AP per la trasmissione in chiaro senza password, lo ho staccato dalla rete, e sono andato al piano di sotto a vedere se il segnale arrivava e dove si prendeva meglio.

Il tempo di fare sei rampe di 12 gradini (un minuto? ma si esageriamo) e già c'èra un imbecille collegato...

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il tempo di fare sei rampe di 12 gradini (un minuto? ma si esageriamo) e già c'èra un imbecille collegato...

 

ehehe, capita  :Wink: 

Ti racconto la mia: tempo fa vado da un amico a dargli una mano con l'installazione di gentoo. Lui è neofita e si ritrova un PowerMac DualG5.. per cui c'e' anche lo scoglio dell'architettura ppc64 non proprio supportatissima. Beh, passiamo mezza giornata a scaricare, installare, smascherare pacchetti... e finiamo per accorgerci solo dopo parecchie ore che il mio portatile andava su internet a leggere manuali e howto attraverso l'access point del piano di sopra... 

Come me ne sono accorto ? Mi sono alzato in piedi e ho incrociato con lo sguardo il cavo ethernet che teoricamente avrei dovuto collegare  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il tempo di fare sei rampe di 12 gradini (un minuto? ma si esageriamo) e già c'èra un imbecille collegato...

 

 :Cool: 

che pacchia, la vita di campagna.

----------

## djinnZ

per caso mi sono imbattuto in questo link

http://www.repairfaq.org/REPAIR/F_Repair.html

potrebbe essere interessante.

Per i fanatici di stargate consiglio di andare a vedere l'ultima mostra d'arte all'Ara Pacis il glande artista di turno ha predisposto una perfetta caricatura dello scenario di un episodio della prima serie, vediamo chi ci azzecca.

----------

## Raffo

Qualcuno mi sa consigliare un buon libro o documentazione varia sul kernel di linux? Ho sentito parlare di "understanding the linux kernel". Qualcuno lo conosce? Se sì, com'è??

----------

## Wise

io ho letto solo i capitoli sui processi e sullo scheduler ma mi sembra fatto bene.. non spiega ogni singola funzione esistente (penso sia anche impossibile e inutile!) ma ti fa ben capire come sono organizzate e funzionano le cose..

su google c'e l'anteprima comunque dacci un occhio!

----------

## Scen

Open source at Microsoft

Bauhauhaauhahuahuuhauahuhauahuahuahauhauhauhahuahuahuauha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

;°°°°°D

Scusate ma a me l'accostamento di questi due nomi mi fa sbellicare  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tornerò serio quando questa grassa e grossa corporazione software si meriterà la mia fiducia (e di tutto il resto del mondo  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Ilarità scatenata dalla lettura di questa notizia: SourceForge, lo sponsor è Microsoft.

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ilarità scatenata dalla lettura di questa notizia
> 
> 

 

oramai è notizia vecchia.

io la uso da un pezzo.

quando il solito fariseo, fingendosi tonto, mi domanda che cosa sia questa open source, io rispondo che è il software, che è sempre esistita, che sta dappertutto e che tutti la vendono, compresa la Microsoft.

 :Cool: 

----------

## koma

Ciao ragazzi, un po' di propaganda per avere la consapevolezza del mondo in cui viviamo, non voglio dirvi di più vi prego di vedere questo video.

Merita merita davvero. 

http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com

Lo trovate con i sottotitoli in italiano su

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4789187645983416294&hl=en

Dura due ore. Ho ancora la pelle ACCAPPONATA.

(PS non è un pesce d'aprile).

----------

## cloc3

ma questo, non è un forum di svizzeri italiani?

fedeliallalinea e compagni, la sapevate questa?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> Speriamo che la lungimiranza elvetica venga premiata nel lungo periodo, e speriamo che anche il futuro Ministro della Pubblica Istruzione si decida a mettere in atto una svolta così importante per evitare di sprecare i risicati fondi per l’ Istruzioni in costose licenze.

 Certo, e gli asini volano... chi è codesto illuso buonista?! ma lo ha capito che siamo in Italia?!

E poi si sa che i fondi si trovano, basta ridurre lo stipendio agli insegnanti (tranne gli universitari ordinari, straordinari ed associati, ovviamente) che già guadagnano troppo per quel niente che producono.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma questo, non è un forum di svizzeri italiani?
> 
> fedeliallalinea e compagni, la sapevate questa?

 

Purtroppo prima che il ticino ci arrivi ho paura che passino anni. Magari pero' come tilug.ch (se no gli amici di pavia potrebbero arrabbiarsi  :Razz: ) possiamo prende spunto da questo e sensibilizzare le scuole con qualche iniziativa.

----------

## cloc3

che ridicolo:

un baco da guiness!

 :Smile: 

bellissimo, tra l'altro, il workaround senza symlink. quasi quasi lo voto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> baco

   :Shocked:  è ancora aperto? Certo che poi i devel non possono lamentarsi se c'è chi dice che le cose vanno male.

E le mie speranze di vedere il gcc-4 per hardened funzionante si allontanano... (non c'entra troppo ma c'entra)

----------

## lucapost

how debian changes people?

----------

## djinnZ

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> how debian changes people?

 aggiunta per direttissima alla collezione di uallpaperr insieme allo schema di rappresentazione dei pc paragonati ad un "cesso appilato" etc.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ho una ottima nuova (chiarisco che è sarcastica come affermazione):

è obbligatoria per chi possiede un sito internet, legato ad una attività titolare di partita iva, riportare chiaramente la stessa pena una sanzione da 258,22 a 2.065,83 euro. Attenzione che se si hanno più attività e diverse partite iva si deve indicare quella giusta non una a caso od il codice fiscale della persona giuridica (che alle volte è identico all'unica partita iva).

Ovvero cambia il governo (o meglio starebbe per cambiare) ma sempre governo ladro resta e non si perde mail il vizio di tentare di far cassa con le sanzioni piuttosto che con le tasse, quindi state molto attenti, anche se il vostro commercialista vi ha fatto optare per il regime dei minimi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho una ottima nuova (chiarisco che è sarcastica come affermazione):
> 
> è obbligatoria per chi possiede un sito internet, legato ad una attività titolare di partita iva, riportare chiaramente la stessa pena una sanzione da 258,22 a 2.065,83 euro. Attenzione che se si hanno più attività e diverse partite iva si deve indicare quella giusta non una a caso od il codice fiscale della persona giuridica (che alle volte è identico all'unica partita iva).
> 
> Ovvero cambia il governo (o meglio starebbe per cambiare) ma sempre governo ladro resta e non si perde mail il vizio di tentare di far cassa con le sanzioni piuttosto che con le tasse, quindi state molto attenti, anche se il vostro commercialista vi ha fatto optare per il regime dei minimi.

 

avevo già sentito questa cosa diverso tempo fa (mi pare su una delle notiziacce su punto informatico), per quanto dicevano li non era molto chiaro come obbligo ... es:

- posso metterlo solo tra i metadata ?

- posso metterlo con lo stesso colore dello sfondo ?

- posso usare css che lo visualizzino solo su alcuni media (es. no in stampa) ?

e via dicendo ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> - posso metterlo solo tra i metadata ?

 No, deve essere chiaramente indicato e visibile. Almeno nella homepage.

 *Quote:*   

> Di conseguenza, quando un soggetto Iva dispone di un sito web relativo all'attivita' esercitata, quand'anche utilizzato solamente per scopi pubblicitari, lo stesso e' tenuto ad indicare il numero di partita Iva, come chiaramente disposto dall'articolo 35, comma 1

  *Quote:*   

> L'ufficio attribuisce al contribuente un numero di partita I.V.A. che resterà invariato anche nelle ipotesi di variazioni di domicilio fiscale fino al momento della cessazione dell'attività e che deve essere indicato nelle dichiarazioni, nella home-page dell'eventuale sito web e in ogni altro documento ove richiesto.

 questo è il testo completo della risoluzione e del DPR

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> - posso metterlo con lo stesso colore dello sfondo ?

   :Laughing:  vedi sopra.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> - posso usare css che lo visualizzino solo su alcuni media (es. no in stampa) ?

 Forse, IMHO se c'è un tariffario od una indicazione delle possibili prestazioni deve essere indicato anche in stampa. Che poi la cosa possa avere nefaste conseguenze (in realtà sarebbe meglio non indicarlo neppure sulla carta intestata o si rischia sempre di finire in qualche giro di fatture false, molti delinquenti hanno il vizio di prendere codici fiscali in giro e fare fatture, senza troppo sforzo di ingegneria sociale talvolta) chissenefrega, come da consolidata tradizione in materia normativa fiscale.

Alla fine come tante delle idiozie degli ultimi anni l'ultima parola spetta a chi compie la verifica come per la 626, per la privacy per il DHCP (controlli sugli alimentari) etc. e se ritieni che sia una sanzione inflitta ingiustamente ti tocca far ricorso (e se vai in commissione tributaria metti già 100 euro di spese vive, tanto per iniziare, non ti dico se vai davanti al giudice).

Di sicuro si mormora che la GdF (che ovviamente non deve avere di meglio da fare) sta per iniziare i controlli.

Vidi anche io una mezza cosa su punto informatico ma sugli articoli che parlano di lavoro/fisco/economia, in particolare di un paio di "redattori" ho solo commenti volgari da offrire e li tengo per me.

Quanto alle assurdità che si inventano basta dare un'occhiata qui e ti cadono le braccia.

----------

## djinnZ

ma dico... l'avete letta questa? Io mi sto ancora sganasciando dalle risate.

----------

## zolar czakl

Qui vale tutto, giusto?

Ho una richiesta per gli addetti ai lavori del forum.

E' qualche tempo che cerco questa tastiera

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/business/products/keyboards/devices/587&cl=it,it

con layout us (il codice esatto e' 920-000173).

In Italia praticamente non si trova.

Grazie per qualsiasi dritta.

Atrimenti mi arrendo all'acquisto tedesco (20 euro di tastiera e 30 di trasporto).

----------

## koma

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Qui vale tutto, giusto?
> 
> Ho una richiesta per gli addetti ai lavori del forum.
> 
> E' qualche tempo che cerco questa tastiera
> ...

 ehm perchè proprio quella?

----------

## zolar czakl

 *koma wrote:*   

> ehm perchè proprio quella?

 

Formato standard (non compatta o senza tastierino numerico)

Tasti scissor

Non wireless

Data la marca, ero convinto fosse semplice trovare il modello con layout us, invece...

----------

## djinnZ

tempo fa in un giro dal mio spacciatore di fiducia posai l'occhio su delle tastiere di marca sconosciuta (x-tec o qualcosa del genere) che avevano un sacchetto di tasti per personalizzare il layout ma in genere se cerchi una tastiera US (o DE o RU) il metodo più semplice è ordinarla all'estero.

capisco che se io lo ricordo a stento perché ero piccolo molti di voi non sapranno neppure di cosa si parla ma avete mai visto questo? Mi ricorda qualcuno  :Laughing: 

----------

## zolar czakl

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi ricorda qualcuno 

 

Deve essere la cadenza tipica dei malfattori.  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

e forse sarà per questo che la collezione completa di supergulp è irreperibile (oltre alla mitica striscia del mai troppo compianto bonvi per motivare le sue dimissioni dal consiglio comunale di Bologna, al film "briganti" e tante altre cose). Ma forse sono solo io paranoico.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lucapost

http://www.thehorizontalway.com/

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Nulla di strano...

----------

## riverdragon

Che figo!

----------

## cloc3

bello. però con konqueror non funziona bene.

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> bello. però con konqueror non funziona bene.

 

strano, veramente strano.

----------

## Kernel78

ho letto solo adesso (con qualche giorno di ritardo) che Reiser è stato condannato in primo grado per l'omicidio della moglie ... sembra che la difesa basata sul fatto che fosse un geek, asociale e strambo non abbia funzionato ...

----------

## djinnZ

non so se piangere o ridere. Ma si può essere più scemi di così?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   bello. però con konqueror non funziona bene. 
> 
> strano, veramente strano.

 

no. non è stranissimo.

quando si sposta il mouse sulla freccia parte un javascript.

talora, konqueror (KHTML 3.5.9) ci bisticcia con il javascript.

----------

## koma

http://www.bruttastoria.it/dictionary/Bestemmia.html LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

fantastica koma!

e per la serie "noi sappiamo cosa vuol dire e ora ve lo spieghiamo"

http://www.codeplex.com/Sandcastle/Thread/View.aspx?ThreadId=29085

PFFF  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_giugno_06/giallo_nina_raiser_2be8625a-339f-11dd-9532-00144f02aabc.shtml

----------

## Kernel78

Reiser cerca uno sconto di pena indicando il corpo della moglie

Altro che Killer Application ...

Scusate la pessima battuta.

----------

## makoomba

il primo di giugno, dopo 48h insonni e 11h di travaglio (delle quali non ho perso manco un minuto....)

è finalmente nata babykoomba, una splendida zucchina di 3kg.

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il primo di giugno, dopo 48h insonni e 11h di travaglio (delle quali non ho perso manco un minuto....)
> 
> è finalmente nata babykoomba, una splendida zucchina di 3kg.

 

Tantissimi auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> nata babykoomba, una splendida zucchina di 3kg

 mai come in questo caso: tante angurie!

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mai come in questo caso: tante angurie!

 

lol! mi associo! angurie!

----------

## Onip

fra poco altro che gentoo-pub... apriamo un gentoo-asilo   :Very Happy: 

Augurismo magno cum laude

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il primo di giugno, dopo 48h insonni e 11h di travaglio (delle quali non ho perso manco un minuto....)
> 
> è finalmente nata babykoomba, una splendida zucchina di 3kg.

 

Mi chiedevo come mai mancassi all'appello  :Wink: 

Tantissimi auguri e benvenuto nel fantastico mondo della paternità, se non lo sai sappi che già verso il 10° mese le bambine iniziano a sviluppare il senso dello shopping (o almeno mia figlia sta iniziando), in genere spinte dalle madri  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## makoomba

denghiu a tutti per le angurie.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> se non lo sai sappi che già verso il 10° mese le bambine iniziano a sviluppare il senso dello shopping (o almeno mia figlia sta iniziando), in genere spinte dalle madri   

 

veramente la mia ha iniziato già dalla pancia.....

è quanto diceva mia moglie dopo l'ennesimo saccheggio del negozio di turno

o almeno è quello che riuscivo a capire tra le classiche imprecazioni 

di quando finisci le dita e noti le altre 12 buste che ancora non hai preso

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> denghiu a tutti per le angurie.
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   se non lo sai sappi che già verso il 10° mese le bambine iniziano a sviluppare il senso dello shopping (o almeno mia figlia sta iniziando), in genere spinte dalle madri    
> 
> veramente la mia ha iniziato già dalla pancia.....
> ...

 

quella è una classica "voglia" ... la voglia di shopping  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused: 

non ho parole, o meglio lo ripeto in ogni mio post (seconda riga della signature, sottolineo per i più svegli)

----------

## cloc3

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il primo di giugno, dopo 48h insonni e 11h di travaglio (delle quali non ho perso manco un minuto....)
> 
> è finalmente nata babykoomba, una splendida zucchina di 3kg.

 

bella matura  :Smile: .

con queste piogge, sarà già cresciuta un bel po'.

----------

## Kernel78

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   * 
> 
> Benvenuto 
> 
> /me va di fretta ma crede di ricordare che ci fosse un thread usato per dare il benvenuto ai nuovi moderatori e per salutare i vecchi.
> ...

 

Il fatto è che ne ho trovati 3 ... non saprei se unirli  :Confused: 

I thread, in ordine temporale, sono:

- Congratulazioni (per la nomina di cerri)

- Complimenti a SHEV (ovviamente per SHEV)

- [OT] Auguroni al nuovo moderatore (per un sacco di altri moderatori quindi presumo sia quello a cui ti riferisci tu)

Adesso dovrei far pratica e quantomeno spostare i post relativi alla mia nomina nella discussione più recente ...

Vediamo che danni riesco a fare (prima mi documento meglio, non vorrei fare come Ralph  :Laughing:  )

P.S. Ho fatto bene i compiti  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

Mi riferivo proprio a questo, gli altri due manco li ricordavo più.

/me di commuove pensando a quanta bella gente è passata per questo forum   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

http://www.petitiononline.com/nomoige/petition.html

Per chi non la conoscesse...

----------

## lucapost

http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/7273/womanar8.jpg

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lucapost

Aprite about:robots in firefox3!

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Aprite about:robots in firefox3!

 

wow, una notizi fresa fresca  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

è almeno dalla beta 5 che c'è quella sorpresa  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

l'avevo detto io... l'avevo detto io... l'avevo detto io...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## mambro

Vi capita mai di non riuscire ad inserire un commento su youtube?

A me rimane fisso grigio su "pubblicazione commento".. non va con nessun browser.. nemmeno IE6 con wine.. e nemmeno sotto windows con VirtualBox

----------

## cloc3

disarmante.

si può essere più ignoranti?

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> disarmante.
> 
> si può essere più ignoranti?

 

Beh, ovvio che non puoi pretendere da una "testata giornalistica", seppur in ambito informatico, un'assoluta professionalità  :Razz: 

Personalmente, a me non sembrano abbiano scritto cacchiate: @cloc3, a te cosa non va giù?  :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente, a me non sembrano abbiano scritto cacchiate: @cloc3, a te cosa non va giù? 

 

ma solo su CD.

e non ti sembra una cacchiata?

quelli hanno letto il comunicato ufficiale e scritto il compitino.

se questo è giornalismo, io sono una checca.

che notizia è citare il numero della versione di kernel di una gentoo?

facciamo un sondaggio per vedere quanti di noi stanno usando quella versione lì?

allo stesso modo, il pezzo non racconta nulla di gentoo. al massimo può far passare a qualcuno la voglia di provarla.

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che la fonte citata per me rappresenta più che altro uno sfogo al troll dentro di ognuni di noi è lo stesso discorso fatto a suo tempo su distrowatch.

Mi permetto di consigliare la visione (è certamente disponibilò via internet a prezzo praticamente nullo su dvd e dovrebbe essere reperibile in diverse videoteche) del film Idiocracy la dice lunga su dove stiamo andando.

----------

## djinnZ

In un periodo di caldo stress e bestemmie qualche buona notizia; nell'area di download del software dell'agenzia delle entrate (nello specifico per l'applicazione file internet, quella riservata ai possessori di cassetto fiscale per inviare direttamente dichiarazioni e versamenti) hanno iniziato ad apparire il link (non disponibile per il momento, ma è un inizio) per scaricare la versione linux (chissà quando vorrando sgravare gli intermediari dall'obbligo di pagare la decima alla M$).

La domanda che mi pongo è se i succhiasangue abbiano deciso finalmente di rispettare la legge (direttiva stanca) e mettersi al servizio del cittadino (a questo non ci crederò mai) o più semplicemente è un pesce d'aprile che in virtù dei loro tempi bliblici è stato procrastinato al primo agosto...  :Twisted Evil: 

Di contro l'ultima versione del programma per inviare gli emens funziona solo su xp e svista, auguro con tutto il cuore ai responsabili dell'istituto di affogare nel corso delle probabili imminenti vacanze al mare o comunque di finire i loro giorni in una interminabile agonia, basta che inizi presto.

----------

## R4nm4

Ciao a tutti,

mi sono appena registrato sotto consiglio di un caro amico, e proprio lui mi ha consigliato di scrivere

in questa sezione OffTopic per limitare al minimo i danni.

Prima di continuare però, per evitare di fare casini o di andare subito fuori regolamento,

sono qui per chiederVi:

Vorrei pubblicare un annuncio: una società milanese cerca programmatori web Junior/Senior.

Posso scrivere qui l'annuncio completo? Ci sono altre sezioni più oppurtune?

Oppure non è proprio il caso?

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

Cordialmente

R4nm4

----------

## !equilibrium

 *R4nm4 wrote:*   

> Vorrei pubblicare un annuncio: una società milanese cerca programmatori web Junior/Senior.
> 
> Posso scrivere qui l'annuncio completo? Ci sono altre sezioni più oppurtune?
> 
> Oppure non è proprio il caso?

 

fallo nella sezione "Forum di discussione Italiano", grazie.

----------

## R4nm4

Grazie mille equilibrium  :Smile: 

Buona giornata  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Guardate un poco qui...   :Shocked:  sono a dir poco sconvolto dal livello dell'articolo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oRDeX

Dal livello? in che senso? Comunque riguardo al contenuto direi che è una cosa parecchio interessante..dal principio banale ma a cui nessuno ha mai pensato!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  sono a dir poco sconvolto dal livello dell'articolo 

 

argh. ho mal di testa  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Dal livello? in che senso?

 nel senso che mi stupisce trovare un articolo così serio e ben scritto sul quel sito. Sono realmente stupito.

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Comunque riguardo al contenuto direi che è una cosa parecchio interessante..dal principio banale ma a cui nessuno ha mai pensato!  

 A nessuno di quelli che avevano avanzato dubbi in occasione delle tante smagiassate (leggi presentazioni e convegni) all'introduzione della firma digitale e dell'e-governement è stata data voce piuttosto. E non è che il dotto autore dell'articolo sia stato ascoltato più di tanto.

Finchè la madre degli imbecilli è incinta continueremo sempre a patire.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  Sono realmente stupito.

 

qui il giornalista è stato pizzicato con le mani nella marmellata.

probabilmente la Microsoft si è sentita beccata ingiustamente e ha preteso piena soddisfazione per mezzo di una lezione cattedratica.

sarebbe bello che l'abitudine ad approfondire le notizie diventasse stile giornalistico diffuso, anzichè strumento di rivalsa per interessi particolari.

----------

## djinnZ

Qualche esempio a casaccio: devi sempre avere un armadio rack sollevato dal pavimento (anche se sei al quarto piano e non corsi hai d'acqua nelle vicinanze); devi usare windows perchè il sistema di crittografia delle password è invertibile; unix non va bene perchè non è possibile impostare la scadenza delle password; non si può firmare digitalmente un pdf contenente un bilancio ma si deve stamparlo, firmarlo e scannerizzarlo in pdf (però se è in xbrl va bene); tutti i dati devono essere protetti da codice d'accesso implementato nel programma di gestione ed il computer deve essere adeguatamente protetto da password al bios (anche condivisibile tra più soggetti, archivi anche accessibili senza autenticazione, password anche salvata in chiaro purchè non ne sia divulgata la collocazione) ma utilizzare volumi cripati ed autenticazione ldap non è misura sufficiente ed è superflua; windows è sicuro; linux è sicuro; la videosorveglianza in aree di lavoro ad alto rischio è un abuso del datore di lavoro (quando ci sono diverse disposizioni che la impongono, giurisprudenza concorde, ovviamente) e non può essere adottata senza consenso dei singoli lavoratori e delle RSA; l'adozione del sistema telematico pone l'obbligo a tutti i contribuenti a presentare la dichiarazione attraverso tale sistema; il sistema telematico consente una riduzione dei costi per l'utenza; l'ufficio può rifiutare l'istanza non telematica in quanto non conforme (con buona pace dell'art. 328 dico io) etc.

Tutte castronerie che leggo non su giornaluncoli ma su conclamati ed autorevoli periodici e quitidiani specializzati ogni giorno.

Di fronte all'ardire di vomitare senza ritegno idiozie di fronte a platee che dovrebbero avere tutti i numeri per poterne ridere e contestare ti stupisci che una "testata" simile dica fesserie? Pensa piuttosto all'articolo di panorama.

Vogliamo andare sull'attualità?! Vai a leggerti il contratto dell'alitalia, non c'è un solo giornale, telegiornale, trasmissione che non lo abbia citato a sproposito (o ne abbia inventato di sana pianta il contenuto) ma come controbattere?

Visto che appartieni all'odiata schiatta dei docenti, ti è mai capitato di leggere o sentire confronti ed illazioni su scuola pubblica e privata?

I contratti li conosco bene (per il privato perchè li applico, per il pubblico ne ho già troppi sullo stomaco, compresa la mia ex) e ti assicuro che ne ho sentite di tutti i colori.

E si potrebbe continuare all'infinito. 

Il giornalista che pubblica notizie false è perseguibile penalmente e può essere sanzionato disciplinarmente con la radiazione (per pubblicare una testata è necessaria l'abilitazione) ma lo fanno tutti, senza eccezione e senza ritegno.

Sarà che sono amareggiato per il computer che non vuol saperne di funzionare ma inizio a disperare per la razza umana, si va verso il medioevo.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarà che sono amareggiato per il computer che non vuol saperne di funzionare ma inizio a disperare per la razza umana, si va verso il medioevo.

 

non so se la razza umana sia davvero così perduta.

però il software libero è il prodotto mirabile di una comunità vitale, e avrebbe bisogno di una comunità altrettanto vitale di utenti per essere usato.

purtroppo sembra difficile che la società di oggi sappia esprimere comunità abbastanza estese di questo genere.

probabilmente ci sentiamo tutti abbastanza ricchi e protetti da non badare più di tanto dei valori del nostro vivere sociale.

l'informatica è solo uno dei sintomi di questa contraddizione.

(p.s. anche io sono amareggiato con il computer che non vuole saperne di funzionare)

----------

## djinnZ

ho beccato questa per caso mentre cercavo informazoni su un eventuale modo per poter riservare lo spazio del bootsector su xfs. Non è il massimo ma mi ha fatto sorridere pensare che in xfs ci sia una file allocation table.

----------

## lucapost

http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gentoo

----------

## Peach

bell'articolo su groklaw riguardante la vendita di articoli che precedentemente sono stati letti gratuitamente al momento della loro uscita  :Very Happy: 

un sistema che per l'articolista sembra gettare ombre sul "fair use" e internet così come lo conosciamo.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un sistema che per l'articolista sembra gettare ombre sul "fair use" e internet così come lo conosciamo.

 

bu.

internet è un mostro vorace che divora la propria stessa memoria.

se qualcuno ha trovato un modo per guadagnarci spigolandogli dietro, il problema non è lui.

----------

## dynamite

Ultimamente mi è capito di installare gentoo su tre diverse macchine, quindi dopo la prima volta, in cui ho ritirato fuori la documentazione, sono andato a memoria   :Cool:  . Compilato il kernel, e qualche altra piccola cosetta (grub, make.conf), di solito esco, e riparto sulla nuova installazione. Bene entrambe le volte sono arrivato al login e ho detto: "Ca**o mi sono scordato di creare l'utente root!argh!" 

OT in OT è da tempo che usa kde, quindi ho voluto cambiare, gnome. a metà dell'emersione di "gnome" (super ultra completo da 250 pacchetti) comincio ad avere qualche errore. Allora guardo...python...possibile che dopo aver emerso acpi/xorg e metà gnome debba aggiornare python riemergendo 20 cose?!? fine OT in OT

----------

## Peach

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Ultimamente mi è capito di installare gentoo su tre diverse macchine, quindi dopo la prima volta, in cui ho ritirato fuori la documentazione, sono andato a memoria   . Compilato il kernel, e qualche altra piccola cosetta (grub, make.conf), di solito esco, e riparto sulla nuova installazione. Bene entrambe le volte sono arrivato al login e ho detto: "Ca**o mi sono scordato di creare l'utente root!argh!" 
> 
> OT in OT è da tempo che usa kde, quindi ho voluto cambiare, gnome. a metà dell'emersione di "gnome" (super ultra completo da 250 pacchetti) comincio ad avere qualche errore. Allora guardo...python...possibile che dopo aver emerso acpi/xorg e metà gnome debba aggiornare python riemergendo 20 cose?!? fine OT in OT

 

lol. cmq si bisogna solo aspettare lo stage giusto  :Smile: 

cmq volete farvi due risate? ecco un'altra favola di com'è nato Linux

----------

## djinnZ

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gentoo

 Se è opera tua ti voglio dire che una cosa è fare sarcasmo o ironia, altro è dire fesserie (gentoo non ha versione, le bestemmie di aggiornamento sono continue, per cominciare).

In ogni caso la ho vandalizzata a dovere quella pagina infamante...  :Twisted Evil:  [risata satanica]  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

volete un keyboard sniffer remoto?

(sto cercando la sorgente ufficiale della notizia...)

----------

## djinnZ

Inizio a convincermi che le "razze" che tendono al razzismo ed al razzismo ma non sono capaci di tenere i diversi fuori (ed alla fine cedono) sono decisamente inferiori ed il loro comportamento è sempre dovuto al tentativo di evitare la competizione diretta con chi gli è superiore (tutti).

Ora dato che ben sappiamo come la cultura di una certa lingua è permeata di razzismo e classismo, quindi sono una razza inferiore (o più semplicemente sono del tutto scemi).

Se non sbaglio nel lontano 1994/95 fu presentata da qualche parte in Italia una tesi di laurea sull'argomento e fu anche scritto un articolo di rara idiozia su un quotidiano locale. Da allora di quando in quando rispunta fuori la cosa.

Perdonami il tono stizzito ma inizio a soffrire di una perniciosa forma di orchite megatrofica di natura allergica ai titoloni allarmistici del piffero.

Se ha tempo inviterei equilibrium ad uno dei suoi soliti clamorosi chiarimenti.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Inizio a convincermi che le razze inferiori tendono al razzismo ma non sono capaci di tenere i diversi fuori (ed alla fine cedono).
> 
> Ora dato che ben sappiamo come la cultura di una certa lingua è permeata di razzismo quindi sono una razza inferiore (o più semplicemente sono del tutto scemi).
> 
> Se non sbaglio nel lontano 1994/95 fu presentata da qualche parte in Italia una tesi di laurea sull'argomento e fu anche scritto un articolo di rara idiozia su un quotidiano locale. Da allora di quando in quando rispunta fuori la cosa.
> ...

 

beh te la sparo.

aspetto cmq la pubblicazione del paper (possibile che lo stiano preparando per il ccc, visto che Vuagnoux c'ha già partecipato precedentemente)

[edit] tieni presente che ad esempio questa è simile ad una delle tecniche di sniffing usate per dimostrare la stupidità dei seggi elettorali elettronici usati in olanda e si basava sullo stesso principio, sebbene fosse più evidente in quanto si trattava di un touchscreen (...). certo è che... 20 Mt anche attraverso i muri... vorrei capire bene zioken, concordo con te che i giornalisti e la gente in generale non dovrebbe iniziare a dire "AAAAAH CI LOGGANO A DISTANZA LA TASTIERA" etc etc etc senza aver letto il paper e provato loro stessi. ehcchecca°°o

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda che dicevo solo che non è una novità. Non capisco tutto questo trionfo nell'aver scoperto una cosa già nota da anni (al tempo dell'NCR 8300 c'era un terminale mezzo scassato che riusciva a far sentire nella cornetta del telefono dei disturbi in base ai tasti premuti) e se non erro si parlava di sicurezza scarsa degli ATM a suo tempo.

Mi pare anche che un articolo (certamente più serio di quanto un normale giornalista possa esser mai) sia uscito o dovesse uscire sul vernacoliere (sto ancora cercando di recuperare la mia collezione cancellata di don Zauker  :Crying or Very sad:   e mi è venuto a mente) a tal proposito.

Non mi stupirei che a breve esca qualche dispositivo sul genere delle "palline" da appiccicare ai televisori.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> volete un keyboard sniffer remoto?
> 
> (sto cercando la sorgente ufficiale della notizia...)

 

eh, eh...

un vero geek digita con mani e tastiera coperte da un foglio di carta stagnola.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Guarda che dicevo solo che non è una novità. Non capisco tutto questo trionfo nell'aver scoperto una cosa già nota da anni (al tempo dell'NCR 8300 c'era un terminale mezzo scassato che riusciva a far sentire nella cornetta del telefono dei disturbi in base ai tasti premuti) e se non erro si parlava di sicurezza scarsa degli ATM a suo tempo.
> 
> Mi pare anche che un articolo (certamente più serio di quanto un normale giornalista possa esser mai) sia uscito o dovesse uscire sul vernacoliere (sto ancora cercando di recuperare la mia collezione cancellata di don Zauker   e mi è venuto a mente) a tal proposito.

 

ah ok avevo capito male. 

io l'unica cosa che si avvicinava vagamente era proprio il discorso che t'ho riportato del touch screen sui dispositivi di voto elettronici impiegati in olanda. ma lì le distanze non andavano oltre i 5 metri... per quello anche sarei interessato a leggere il paper.

se poi tiri fuori articoli ben noti tanto meglio  :Smile:  sono anche più contento  :Wink: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non mi stupirei che a breve esca qualche dispositivo sul genere delle "palline" da appiccicare ai televisori.

 

ecco, questa me la devi spiegare!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Quel che ricordo è qualcosa della NCR (ai tempi del 9100 nei primi anni '80) dove si parlava di misure per evitare l'intercettazione nell'installazione degli ATM e dei discorsi sull'argomento ma dopo tanti anni non puoi pretendere oltre.

Una volta vendevano delle magiche sfere contenenti "elementi delle terre rare" (  :Shocked:  già a cominciare dallo stronzio  :Twisted Evil:  ) da mettere sul televisore per ridurre le radiazioni (roba del genere occhiali a raggi X e simili) a seguito del solito terrorismo a mezzo stampa contro la televisione e contro i cartoni animati violenti.

O puoi pensare a fetenzie come gli schermi antiradiazioni per i monitor (che in realtà sono nati per i televisori, forse ne ho un semplare in cantina).

Non mi stupirebbe se tra qualche giorno dovessero iniziare a spacciare (per tre/quattro euro al pezzo, ma in ogni cosa ad almeno dieci volte il loro valore reale) dei banali avvolgimento di metallo da appiccicare sul cavo come mezzo anti interccettazione.

Se non mi sbaglio negli ultra-ot vecchi dovrebbe esserci qualcosa su un magico magnete da appiccicare sulla presa d'aria del motore per ridurre i consumi, st6esso genere di roba.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> un vero geek digita con mani e tastiera coperte da un foglio di carta stagnola

   :Laughing:  usa un portatile in legno e rame (chiedere al mitico Asbesto i dettagli per la costruzione, solo che lui lo ha fatto perchè gli piaceva lo stile steampunk, non dite che avete simili idee o vi riempirà di maleparole), la stagnola la usa anche intorno alla testa per non farsi captare l'elettroencefalogramma, porta biancheria corazzata (contro le sonde anali) ed è iscritto al CCSG oltre che all'associazione ufologica italiana.

Tanto per fare il precisino...  :Laughing: 

----------

## mack1

```

TEMPEST (Transient Electromagnetic Pulse Emanation Standard) e' una parola in codice adottata dal governo degli Stati Uniti per identificare un pacchetto segreto di standard utilizzati per limitare le radiazioni elettriche o elettromagnetiche emesse da equipaggiamenti elettronici.

Tutti i dispositivi elettronici come microchips, monitors, stampanti, frullatori emettono radiazioni attraverso l'etere o attraverso conduttori.

Negli anni '50 il governo americano iniziò a capire che queste emissioni potevano essere limitate, ma anche catturate e ricostruite remotamente. 

Ovviamente le emissioni provenienti da un frullatore non catturarono l'immaginazione governativa tanto quanto le emissioni provenienti da dispositivi elettrici di criptazione. 

Infatti se si fosse riusciti a registrarle, interpretarle e a ricostruirle su un dispositivo similare sarebbe stato facile svelare messaggi codificati. Così fu dato inizio al progetto TEMPEST.

```

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TEMPEST

Nel 1985 Van Eck pubblicò un articolo in cui descriveva il fenomeno accuratamente:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking

Anche l'NSA si occupa di TEMPEST:

http://www.nsa.gov/ia/industry/tempest.cfm

Comunque la nostra beneamata Gentoo non ci abbandona mai  :Very Happy:  , infatti in portage c'è tempest_for_eliza (ha come dipendenza xvidtune), un software che, sfruttando le onde elettromagnetiche emesse durante il funzionamento del monitor, permette di "trasmettere" alcune melodie ad una normalissima radio:

http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/

L'ho provato e funzia   :Shocked:  , certo la qualità dell'audio non è buona, comunque non è l'unico software open:

http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2008/01/van_eck_phreaking.html

Io comunque ho cominciato a foderare di stagnola (quella degli ovetti kinder  è, senz'ombra di dubbio  :Wink:  la migliore....parola di ricercatore Oral-B) il monitor del portatile tanto per andare sul sicuro  :Cool:  .

----------

## djinnZ

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> ovetti kinder

 eccone un altro... A parte la questione del latte in polvere vuoi dire che ti mangi gli ovetti pur sapendo che potrebbero contenere ogni genere di soppressore corticale od altra sostanza atta ad instupidirti? Non sei un vero geek, un vero geek fa come mcguyver e se la fabbrica la carta stagnola...

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *mack1 wrote:*   ovetti kinder eccone un altro... A parte la questione del latte in polvere vuoi dire che ti mangi gli ovetti pur sapendo che potrebbero contenere ogni genere di soppressore corticale od altra sostanza atta ad instupidirti? Non sei un vero geek, un vero geek fa come mcguyver e se la fabbrica la carta stagnola...

 

ehi ehi, lui ha solo lodato le qualità della stagnola di quel prodotto, non ha mai detto che li assuma ... magari li usa come armi batteriologiche  :Laughing: 

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> djinnZ ha scritto:
> 
> mack1 ha scritto:
> ...

 

Doh   :Shocked:  .....pensavo fosse  una colazione salutare... latte cinese e cereali (rigorosamente OGM)..... suvvia i migliori nutrizionisti hanno da sempre sostenuto le proprietà benefiche (quasi taumaturgiche, oserei dire  :Wink:  ) dell'ovetto kinder... naturalmente assunto per via endovenosa  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che questo forum è malfrequentato da diversi neomartiri e quindi (S.S.F.S.S.) si suppone sensibili al problema è il latte in polvere ad essere usato come arma battereologica nel terzo mondo mentre l'ovetto è un meraviglioso stratagemma per sovraeccitare i pargoli (cacao+saccarosio: un adulto lo fanno ingrassare un bambino lo rendono semisterico) e stimolare la produzione di eccellenti armi chimiche (i pannolini).

Informatevi qualche volta...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Abituato ad installare gentoo su computer ormai datati non immaginavo quanto piacevole potesse essere la cosa su un intel dual core 3ghz con una valanga di mega di cache...

Non avevo mai installato gentoo su pc multicore, ma va che è una bomba!

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Abituato ad installare gentoo su computer ormai datati non immaginavo quanto piacevole potesse essere la cosa su un intel dual core 3ghz con una valanga di mega di cache...
> 
> Non avevo mai installato gentoo su pc multicore, ma va che è una bomba!

 

son soddisfazioni  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> son soddisfazioni 

 Non come una birra fresca in una serata calda ma sempre meglio di una birra calda in una serata fredda...   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

forse lo conoscerete già ma per caso mi sono imbattuto in questo per inciso M$ è individuata come "hidden autumn" mentre la nostra distro preferita come "bue rain/owl" (secondo che si selezioni F o M).

A dimostrazione che l'artereosclerosi galoppa.

----------

## cloc3

fannulloni al potere.

----------

## djinnZ

asinus asinum fricat e quanto nella mia firma (seconda riga).  :Evil or Very Mad: 

NB: Non è un tentativo di sfottò per il prof. è che non mi riesce neanche di fare batture...

----------

## lucapost

Ma quanto e' lungo un mese per la newsletter gentoo?   :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Stando alle ultime discussioni e chiarimenti, peraltro vaghi assai... finchè capita che qualcuno ha voglia di scrivere qualcosa.  :Confused: 

Capire perchè insistano nel chiamarla mensile è altro amletico dubbio.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

Happy GENTOO

 :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

OT ?

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> OT ?

 

tuo?

----------

## lucapost

c'è un amico che ha presentato il suo freerunner al linux-day a trieste, è un debianista, ma lo stò convincendo a provare anche gentoo. mi ha dato la sensazione che sarebbe proprio un bel giocattolino sul quale perdere un sacco di tempo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tuo?

 

no. non sono così fico.

è un link di pollicoke, non so neppure se si tratti di una cosa vera o di un bleff.

----------

## cokey

I was told to post here, previous thread here

I have a Cirneco dell'Etna and I was wondering if anyone else does and if someone could give me some tips about this beautiful dog?

They are quite rare in england (only one litter of them have been born here) and there isn't a great deal of information on them apart from people saying that they have them.

(sorry aout the previous post in the wrong forum)

----------

## Peach

Non è windows, non è unix... è un SO 64bit Open Source:

Lose Thos

http://www.losethos.com/

----------

## lucapost

 :Shocked:   ho visto le icone rimbalzare, in windowmaker!

----------

## djinnZ

alla ricerca di http://www.opendht.org/ mi sono imbattuto in codesta cosa

----------

## lucapost

 :Shocked:  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=861282#post861282

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=861282#post861282

 

Poche ragazze da quelle parti, eh?

----------

## bandreabis

Fantasia al potere... o era pazzia?!?

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Stando alle ultime discussioni e chiarimenti, peraltro vaghi assai... finchè capita che qualcuno ha voglia di scrivere qualcosa. 
> 
> Capire perchè insistano nel chiamarla mensile è altro amletico dubbio. 

 

 *20081130 GMN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This issue is bigger than usual, as there was no October issue. Your editors were out of the country, attending conferences, moving, and dealing with massive hardware failure. However, things are hopefully back to normal. Lots of stuff in this issue! 
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Sti utenti... sempre a lamentarsi! Vogliono vogliono, ma non alzano mai un dito....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

/me va a compiere qualche altro rito Voodoo per far sì che la legge di Murphy venga applicata implacabilmente sull'infrastruttura hardware gestita da djinnZ  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non è una priorità, questo non è mai stato esplicitamente detto ma è più che evidente, in generale a voi devel non frega un accidente di scrivere "abbiamo rinnovato il look&feel della distribuzione con il nuovo tema bimominkioso in argento e blu elettrico e le icone disegnate dalla disney" come altre distribuzioni, non avete uno scadenzario preciso come i debian che mettono l'elenco delle ultime modifiche; siete perseguitati dalla sfiga... mi spiegate perchè continuate a chiamarla mensile?

(tanto in ogni caso non mi struggo nell'attesa, preferisco sapervi a lavorare od a risolvere i bug piuttosto che ad inventarvi banalità, i risultati li valuto con il bestemmiometro agli aggiornamenti)

Capisco che il cervello non sia tra i più efficienti, l'essere non-morti comporta qualche svantaggio ma per una volta fare a meno di prendersela a male, fraintentendo... si vede che il ******* natale è alle porte.

/me, tra una bestemmia prenatalizia e l'altra, invia indirizzo e-mail di scen a noto innominabile jettatore (potenza stimata 666 GjW ; jW : GufoWatt, unità di potenza della jattura data dall'indice dei midiclorian nel sangue per la potenza in Watt degli eventi ricondicibili al suo influsso) segnalandolo come possibile fonte di chiarimenti... ricordando che la prima legge prodotta dall'umanità riportava "occhio per occhio" etc.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## Peach

GRANDI!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bbspot.com/News/2008/12/linux-on-a-potato.html

----------

## riverdragon

Eh?

----------

## cloc3

dov'è la notizia?

davvero nessuno di voi ha installato ancora linux sopra le pulci del proprio cane?

e sotto le ascelle della morosa?

----------

## djinnZ

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/242520/teacher-threatens-to-call-the-cops-over-linux.html

e poi mi chiedono perchè sparo sempre a zero contro gli insegnanti... un esempio di quali sono i veri rischi legati al maestro unico... il bello è che la tipa non è stata licenziata.

[OT]La cosa è talmente squallida che non riesco neppure a trovare un modo per sfotterci il prof. cloc3  :Crying or Very sad:  Di sicuro se dovesse capitare una cosa del genere ai danni di un mio figlio/nipote/cugino a parte la richiesta di danni pagherei qualcuno per costringere la tizia al resto dell'anno scolastico in malattia...[/OT]

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]La cosa è talmente squallida che non riesco neppure a trovare un modo per sfotterci il prof. cloc3  

 

bu. secondo me ha postato esclusivamente per farci bere l'ennesimo annuncio pubblicitario di Microsoft, nel riquadro accanto.

dategli all'untore   :Twisted Evil:  !!!

----------

## riverdragon

 *Quote:*   

> "I am sure if you contacted Microsoft, they would be more than happy to supply you with copies of an older verison of Windows and that way, your computers would actually be of service to those receiving them..."

 

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah[...]

 :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> bu. secondo me ha postato esclusivamente per farci bere l'ennesimo annuncio pubblicitario di Microsoft, nel riquadro accanto.
> 
> dategli all'untore   !!!

 Per caso ti stai collegando dal lavoro? Lo dico perchè a me escono fuori solo pubblicità di pc ed alcuni con linux, non scherzo, stavolta. Fosse che se l'ip è quello di una squola o di un ente vengono fuori solo pubblicità M$?

In ogni caso non ci scherzerei sopra.

 *Quote:*   

> At this point, I am not sure what you are doing is legal. No software is free and spreading that misconception is harmful. I will research this as time allows and I want to assure you, if you are doing anything illegal, I will pursue charges as the law allows.
> 
> I along with many others tried Linux during college and I assure you, the claims you make are grossly over-stated and hinge on falsehoods. I admire your attempts in getting computers in the hands of disadvantaged people but putting Linux on these machines is holding our kids back

 

 *Quote:*   

> This is a world where Windows runs on virtually every computer and putting on a carnival show for an operating system is not helping these children at all.

 

E ripeto che sono talmente avvilito dall'idea di una simile idiota su una cattedra da essere incapace a trovare qualcosa di spiritoso sulla categoria.

La sterilizzazione forzata per tutti i consanguinei entro il decimo grado ci vorrebbe, altro che abbatterla come cagna idrofoba (con tutto il rispetto per la nobile specie canina) qual è. Neppure all'università capitano più cose del genere (od almeno sono rare).

Mi ricorda quella casta donna (sicuramente casta... perchè chi se la voleva trombare una scorfana simile...  :Twisted Evil: ) di insegnante che mi metteva voti bassi perchè era più ignorante di me, o quell'alto idiota di preside che denunciò un mio amico per un finto manifesto di morte (e che poi tollerava la principale colonia di eroinomani della provincia nella sua scuola...  :Confused: )  :Evil or Very Mad:  ma nemmeno quelli potrebbero arrivare a tanto.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per caso ti stai collegando dal lavoro? Lo dico perchè a me escono fuori solo pubblicità di pc ed alcuni con linux, non scherzo, stavolta. Fosse che se l'ip è quello di una squola o di un ente vengono fuori solo pubblicità M$?
> 
> 

 

l'idea è simpatica, ma non è così.

ho scritto da casa, e in ogni caso, a scuola abbiamo un ip dinamico, e per giunta i computer che uso io (cioè quelle dell'aula di informatica) sono linux.

il fatto dell'insegnante che citi non mi sembra particolarmente significativo, perché si riguarda un singolo episodio eclatante nel quale il torto e la ragione sono evidenti in maniera palese a chiunque (tranne all'insegnante protagonista). purtroppo, nella scuola, le cose che fanno il vero danno non sono gli irrigidimenti ideologici, ma le posizioni di inerzia, per le quali la scelta dello strumento è basata sulla valutazione del minor impegno possibile per l'insegnante, ed esula totalmente da qualunque criterio di carattere didattico, scientifico o etico di sorta.

ma non credo che la scuola sia l'unico anmbiente dove questo accade...

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...

 Sicuro? Ho provato a collegarmi dall'ordine (PC strettamente M$, più che inerzia il problema è che la madre degli imbecilli andava sterilizzata o abbattuta) e mi uscivano fuori pubblicità di windows.

Continua a non piacermi l'idea che qualcuno abbia dati sulle mie preferenze. Ero connesso alla mia webmail google, c'entra?

Il caso è significativo, come potrebbe esserlo la questione dei crani di non ricordo quale dinosauro, che nel secolo scorso venivano sostituiti nei musei per non condraddire il cattedratico che l'aveva inizialmente classificato. Il vero problema può essere riassunto nella frase "ipse dixit", questo è IL MALE. Possibile che in 2000 anni non siamo riusciti a fare nessun progresso?

La cosa che trovo assurda è che una insegnante scambista (ovvero per la propria condotta extra lavorativa, alla faccia della costituzione e di tutta la legislazione in materia di lavoro) viene proposta per il licenziamento (dalle tue parti qualche tempo fa) ed una cretina che posa per un calendario (insegnate in una superiore, non in una elementare, non ci vuol molto a pensare quale sarebbe l'impatto sugli alunni che capiscono benissimo cosa è) no (questa dalle mie parti invece), che sia ammesso il licenziamento per l'eccessiva confidenza (diversi casi) ma non per abusi simili (il preside di cui sopra non è stato neppure sollevato dal suo incarico e la deficiente anti-linux non è stata neppure sospesa).

Meno male che il dicembre 2012 è vicino ormai...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

posto in OT i miei auguri di buon anno.

perché, purtroppo, il primo pensiero di questo di quest'anno non è affatto di informatica.

restiamo umani.

----------

## djinnZ

Tra le due sottospecie umane in questione non so dire quale sia peggio, per costumi (mi riferisco alla simpatica abitudine di dar fuoco nel sonno alle "svergognate") e trascorsi (sionisti hanno militato nelle SA in tempi non sospetti).

Se non altro c'è chi ha governanti peggiori dei nostri, meno male che il dicembre 2012 è vicino; tentiamo la via di un macabro ottimismo, perchè c'è solo da vergognarsi di appartenere alla stessa specie.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Tra le due sottospecie umane in questione non so dire quale sia peggio

 

capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma di fronte alle vittime di una guerra riesco a vedere soli gli uomini veri, non le loro sottospecie, senza esprimere giudizi sul meglio o sul peggio.

non riesco ad essere gran che ottimista, neppure in forma macabra.

quando l'odio genera l'odio. per ogni leader ucciso, per quanto cattivo, dieci o cento più duri ne nascono ad ogni minuti, formati da tanta tragedia.

non vedo neppure una gran questione di dirigenti nostri od altrui.

le nuove armi che vengono sperimentate quotidianamente su quello scenario sono il prodotto peggiore della società occidentale, e coinvolgono il nostro modello sociale in un modo diretto

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che è uscito di recente quell'orrido remake di ultimatum alla terra (nel 1951 quel film era un gioiello, a volerlo disprezzare, non andate a vederlo è rivoltante) mi metto nei panni di un osservatore che vede un simile caso di reiterata idiozia in ogni azione militare e diplomatica dalla guerra dei sei giorni ad oggi, ti cascano le braccia se pensi a quello che sono riusciti a combinare tra isdraeliani, palestinesi, siriani, libanesi, arabi, nazioni unite & C. Il tutto secondo la solita perversione, tanto cara all'impero britannico, del "divide et impera" che ha avuto tanti strascichi non solo in medio oriente.

E poi dicono che la religione ed il razzismo sono valori... se i tedeschi hanno la colpa di non aver rinchiuso hitler in un manicomio e di averlo seguito invece (cosa spesso rinfacciata, per non dire di quello che hanno combinato i giapponesi in cina) isdraele ha la colpa di non aver rinchiuso quei nazisti (vogliamo ricordare il "caso" dei numeri tatuati sul braccio?! Discendenti di gente che è morta con un numero sul braccio che fanno lo stesso ad altri?) dei loro capi e la palestina di non essere capace di pensare agli affari propri invece di combattere per tornaconto altrui. Tanto per dirne una.

Quello che mi irrita è che continuano a chiamarla guerra mentre è solo un suicidio collettivo (se poi credete che l'eventuale vincitore, quale che sia, non sarà annientato dai sostenitori dell'altra fazione siete proprio degli illusi). Spero solo che non dovremo patire troppo le conseguenze del loro autolesionismo (non ci dimentichiamo che hanno le atomiche e alcune delle maggiori riserve petrolifere da quelle parti) e della doppiezza dei cosidetti popoli civili.

----------

## dynamite

Certo che era più che prevedibile una situazione così visto che israele è stato fatto "a tavolino"...

----------

## djinnZ

no isdraele è stato fatto con una invasione silenziosa (il famoso rischio su cui sono basati tutti i deliri anti-immigrati, che poi le soluzioni idiote di gettizzazione proposte lo rendano reale piuttosto che evitarlo è un altro discorso), decisa già prima che hitler salisse al potere, sui territori che la siria voleva papparsi già da molto tempo per avere sbocco sul mare (c'entra sempre il petrolio, anche per il libano), sotto la spinta di un movimento religioso fondamentalista, il sionismo (che in tempi non sospetti od al giorno d'oggi, senza lo sterminio nazista, sarebbe bandito dalla società civile) caratterizzato da un notevole grado di fanatismo, razzismo ed assai legato, ideologicamente soprattutto, nella fase iniziale alle famigerate "camicie brune" o SA (i responsabili della notte dei cristalli, le SS sono venute dopo).

Però queste sono cose che non vanno dette, un poco come la storia dell'invasione del regno delle due sicilie, non è il problema di ammettere che Garibaldi & C erano solo degli avventurieri ma ammettere che l'italia unita è stata voluta dalla massoneria e non dal popolo italiano.

Aggiungi sessanta anni di politica coloniale basata sul principio di mettere tutti contro tutti per evitare che i margini sul petrolio potessero lievitare, nazioni unite o wto che dir si volgia che non sono altro che espedienti di stampo massonico per tutelare gli interessi delle solite lobby e... c'è solo da chiedersi chi sgancerà la prima atomica da quelle parti.

Tanto per fare del macabro umorismo nostradamus l'aveva predetto ed il 2012 è vicino, lo ripeto.

----------

## randomaze

Pur essendo in un thread OT e pur trattando una tragedia come solo una guerra questa discussione ha preso una deriva decisamente pericolosa, vi invito a terminare il discorso immediatamente (magari rivedendovi da soli gli ultimi post e cancellando qualcosina da soli, prima che lo faccia io).

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Tanto per fare del macabro umorismo nostradamus l'aveva predetto ed il 2012 è vicino, lo ripeto.

 

In realtà nostradamus non ha predetto nessuna data, ha dato una serie di indizi tali per cui periodicamente qualcuno arriva e dice che si stanno verificando (tipo il "papa nero").

Dicembre 2012 é l'ultima data del calendario Maya: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/21_dicembre_2012

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Tanto per fare del macabro umorismo nostradamus l'aveva predetto ed il 2012 è vicino, lo ripeto. In realtà nostradamus non ha predetto nessuna data, ha dato una serie di indizi tali per cui periodicamente qualcuno arriva e dice che si stanno verificando (tipo il "papa nero").

 veramente mi riferivo alla parte del fuoco ad oriente, bene o male da quelle parti dovrebbe capitare qualcosa prima o poi;

poi se è per questo in ordine di "plausibilità" c'è l'ipotesi dell'inversione del nucleo magnetico terrestre con conseguente neutralizzazione di tutti gli apparati elettronici ed elettromeccanici caos e crollo della civiltà (non mi ricordo il racconto esatto di fantascienza sull'argomento ma dovrebbe essere quello che ha anche ispirato il primo film di riddick per la faccenda della notte ogni tot anni);

la teoria sull'espolosione del vesuvio (molto simile a quello di tera come vulcano) con conseguente tzunami e cancellazione di fatto del grosso dell'italia e del mediterraneo occidentale (te non ridere perchè milano sarà nel mezzo della rinata laguna lombarda);

la probabilità che un nuovo asteroide si schianti sulla terra;

quella sulle pandemie periodiche (vedi peste nera qualche secolo fa) anche se dopo il flop dell'ebola e della sars è un pochino in ombra;

quella della glaciazione indotta dal surriscaldamento globale;

quella della disintegrazione totale della civiltà a seguito della perdita di significato del denaro (in realtà è sempre stato solo un tramite e non un bene contrariamente a quello che propinano gli economisti da salotto ma si sa che nel catastrofismo tutto fa brodo);

quella del rimbecillimento (dal geniale racconto di Kornbluth) totale e conseguente suicidio collettivo;

quella della trasformazione della terra in un unico deserto (non dimenticatevi dei film alla mad max dico io);

l'estinzione delle specie vegetali commestibili a causa della scomparsa delle api e degli altri insetti impollinatori (in realtà non è recente, viene da un bellissimo romanzo breve di quell'Herbert di dune);

non dimentichiamo infine che una delle massime autorità giornalistiche ha già sentenziato che la prima metà del 2009 sarà uguale alla seconda metà del 1929 e c'è poco da stare allegri.  :Twisted Evil: 

Potrei continuare all'infinito (me ne sono dimenticato qualcuna, sono certo), è divertente trovare da quale evento storico minore o da quale fantasia letteraria traggono spunto i catastrofisti, perchè l'unica costante è che o copiano o esagerano qualcosa già accaduto. E non ci dimentichiamo che il numero 9 li mette in fibrillazione codesti soggetti.

L'idea che "un giorno verrà la grande bomba ed il mondo sarà nuovamente degli scarafaggi, alleluia" (libera citazione da "A casa di Joe") mi pare qualcosa da ricominciare a paventare, con tutta sta storia del disgelo e del crollo della cortina di ferro ultimamente è diventata una delle meno gettonate. Riportiamola in auge!  :Laughing: 

Un poco come per gentoo, in realtà è già tutto finito da un pezzo ma siccome siamo troppo imbecilli per rendercene conto continiuamo a vivere anche se siamo già morti.

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> te non ridere perchè milano sarà nel mezzo della rinata laguna lombarda

 

Oibò, a guardar fuori dalla finestra mi sembra di essere vittima di una nuova glaceazione... mi dici che la neve di questi giorni presto si scioglierà e più che di sparlar neve via dalla macchina é il caso che mi trovi una comoda piroga?

 *Quote:*   

> quella del rimbecillimento (dal geniale racconto di Kornbluth) totale

 

E questa, aimé, non mi sembra esattamente fantascienza  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> causa della scomparsa delle api e degli altri insetti impollinatori

 

Questa devo averla sentita di recente come un aforisma di Einstein (o forse era un'altro celebre scienziato decisamente deceduto per smentire la cosa)

 *Quote:*   

> Un poco come per gentoo, in realtà è già tutto finito da un pezzo ma siccome siamo troppo imbecilli per rendercene conto continiuamo a vivere anche se siamo già morti.

 

Dici che dovremmo chiedere a Dylan Dog se può fare il site admin?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  Dylan Dog? A parte l'indicazione che inizi ad essere vecchio anche te direi che è più un caso da esorcista.

Più che altro ricomincerei a costruire palafitte. Sai nuotare?  :Twisted Evil: 

E poi non ci dimentichiamo che Verne ha previsto il viaggio del nautilus sotto il polo un secolo prima, la fantascienza è futuro (e non è certo bello quello che ci attende).

Quindi iniziate gli scongiuri di rito per la gufata di inizio anno.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E poi non ci dimentichiamo che Verne ha previsto il viaggio del nautilus sotto il polo un secolo prima, la fantascienza è futuro (e non è certo bello quello che ci attende).
> 
> 

 

e non dimentichiamoci che per il 2000 pensavano avremmo avuto le macchine volanti ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Tanto per cominciare bene la giornata....

Manually crash Windows-XP

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dopo lo provo  :Cool: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Tanto per cominciare bene la giornata....
> 
> Manually crash Windows-XP
> 
>   
> ...

 

Magari al lavoro mi cambiano sto cesso di PC se crasha ogni 3x2!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oRDeX

```
CrashOnCtrlScroll
```

Una volta tanto anche i programmatori micro$oft sono stati simpatici   :Wink: 

Chissà che non l'abbianoinserita come ripicca per qualcosa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

L'appassionato di informatica ride, il CdL piange.

Dal punto di vista pratico e giuslavoristico questa è una autentica bestialità.

Vi rendete conto che è mettere nelle mani dei parassiti l'arma perfetta per non far niente e nelle mani degli sfruttatori l'arma perfetta per accusare ingiustamente?!

Facevo meglio a studiare medicina... non si può lavorare così.

----------

## djinnZ

l'avevo detto io, l'avevo detto io...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  inizate a tremare   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> l'avevo detto io, l'avevo detto io...   inizate a tremare  

 

si si, tutto ok, io non vedo l'ora che nasca il Ken Shiro che andrà in giro a stampare le stelle di Nanto sul petto ai cattivi di turno in questa landa desolata.

PERÒ *bestemmia-in-francese* si può sapere perché milioni di persone NON CITANO (leggi linkano) L'ARTICOLO ESATTO SU CUI INIZIANO A SPROLOQUIARE?

ARRGGGHHHHH odio questa cosa LA ODIO!

----------

## lucapost

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5372597-highlight-.html  :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

questo è veramente geek!

programmare in binario raw

----------

## bandreabis

Questo è poco "geeg", e forse l'avete già letto.

----------

## Peach

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  se dovete cambiare computer non potete perdervi questa fantastica occasione  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

>   se dovete cambiare computer non potete perdervi questa fantastica occasione  

 

la voglio.

ma non si capisce se esiste la versione a 64 bit.

e neanche quanto costa e dove si compra.

----------

## Peach

Per la serie L'inutilità dei passaporti biometrici

----------

## djinnZ

Considerando che nella sua immensa lungimiranza l'agenzia delle entrate ha ritenuto sanzionabile il non inidicare tutte le partite iva ed i codici fiscali sulla carta intestata ed i siti internet (ho dimenticato quante aziende al giorno vengono coinvolte a loro insaputa nella falsa fatturazione, dal furbo che acquista dal grossista a nome di un altro al riciclaggio vero e proprio), mi pare che l'andazzo sia creare le premesse per il furto d'identità e poi sbraitare e lamentare la necessità di misure più severe.

Od inventarsi stranezze come questa: se qualcuno ha sentito parlare del bonus famiglia l'agenzia delle entrate prima ha prescritto ai datori di lavoro ed agli intermediari che li assistono di raccogliere fotocopia con firma di un documento di indentità valido (e vai con le risate di quelli che credono che la "nuova" patente lo sia) poi autorizza a seguito di interpello una regione non meglio specificata (per i suoi dipendenti mica per i cittadini) ad usare un sistema telematico in intranet perchè la password è una misura sufficiente a garantire l'identità del richiedente...

Ripeto che Kornbluth ha visto il futuro. Meno male che mancano meno di tre anni alla fine...

----------

## bandreabis

OT nel topic OT.

Qualcuno di voi ha installato kde-3.5.10?

Sapete se konqueror ha la possibilità di disporre le icone in gruppi?

----------

## Scen

Notizia curiosa riguardo alla nuova versione di KDE:

Windows 7? No, KDE4

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Notizia curiosa riguardo alla nuova versione di KDE:
> 
> 

 

oramai il gioco si va scoprendo.

l'indifferenza del pubblico passivo nei confronti di ciò che sta sotto alle applicazioni è stata fino ad ora l'arma segreta di windows, ma si va rivelando a doppio taglio.

i nubbi lo provano e vedono che gli piace. tu chiamalo kedupalle se vuoi, che a loro va bene lo stesso   :Laughing:  .

nella mia scuola oramai windows (senza protezioni) non prende neanche più i virus.

sarà forse perché nessuno lo usa?

----------

## djinnZ

[bestemmia]windozz li prende i virus, mi sa che quello è il problema del mio portatile, solo che adesso hanno iniziato a giocare pesante.

Diciamocelo francamente, a parte gli accordi sottobanco e le imposizioni (sw in bundle, sw "ministeriale" etc.), windozz piace ai chi lo installa (il coglioncino tipo che si spaccia per tecnico) perchè prima o poi comporta richieste di assistenza e piace a chi lo usa proprio perchè si blocca. Ormai l'alibi più diffuso che ascolto negli uffici è "si è bloccato il computer ed ho dovuto ricominciare da capo" per giustificare il ritardo, soprattutto quando si fa dopo sollecito qualcosa che doveva essere già pronto da tempo.

Linux da questo punto di vista è carente ma ci sta pensando ubuntu...  :Twisted Evil: 

leggetevi i commnti ce ne sono alcuni veramente spassosi, tipo quello che si lamenta della shell...

----------

## bandreabis

Ma se si vedeva il simbolo di kde???   :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Bisogna saperlo riconoscere (e notare)   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Qualsiasi cosa gli metti davanti va bene. Basta che dia la garanzia che ogni tanto si blocchi così possono dare l'impressione che lavorano.

Un mio conoscente ha avuto un sacco di proteste per causa di (s)vista che creava problemi era inusabile etc. in particolare da un paio di cretini. Ad uno ha messo linux con il tema redmond di kde all'altro ha solo cambiato il tema lasciandogli il sistema identico. Nessun problema più... (non dico altro perchè non si sa mai potrebbero capire di esser stati ingannati)

Resto dell'opinione (data con piena cognizione di causa da un tecnico del settore) che siamo tiranneggiati da una manciata di utonti e da una sterminata orda di parassiti che vogliono scuse per non lavorare, ovunque.

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Resto dell'opinione (...) che siamo tiranneggiati da una manciata di utonti

 

Beh questa non è tanto un opinione ma un dato di fatto.

Se ti può consolare vale +o- in tutto...   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Intendevo dire che siamo tiranneggiati da una orda di parassiti che non vogliono lavorare, gli utonti sono pochi e fanno solo da alibi.

----------

## lucapost

Gentoo non può essere spiata: http://www.ossblog.it/post/4665/e-anche-cuba-ha-il-suo-linux-nazionale!!!

Ah ah ah!

----------

## bandreabis

Basata su gentoo?

Tipo sabayon?

----------

## lucapost

```
curl -Is slashdot.org | egrep '^X-(F|B)' | cut -d \- -f 2
```

 :Shocked: 

lanciatelo più volte...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> curl -Is slashdot.org | egrep '^X-(F|B)' | cut -d \- -f 2
> ```
> ...

 

grazie   :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

Era ora ...

forse adesso, finalmente, la smetteranno di usare vfat su qualunque dispositivo hardware.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Era ora ...
> 
> forse adesso, finalmente, la smetteranno di usare vfat su qualunque dispositivo hardware.

 

L'ho letta stamattina, e, da utilizizzatore entusiasta di un TomTom XL, mi dispiace per l'azienda olandese... Come se fossero gli unici a vendere dei dispositivi che utilizzano FAT come filesystem....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Che sbrodaglia infame sti brevetti software  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sì, spero anche io che l'industria si muova in modo più intelligente: utilizzate sti benedetti formati/protocolli aperti,gratuiti,liberi e performanti!

/me manda qualche maledizione col pensiero alla Samsung, perchè il suo TV LCD, con la sua porta Wiselink, non legge file musicali diversi dagli MP3  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## djinnZ

il vero problema è che open o non open non esiste un filesystem rw che possa essere una valida alternativa a fat (sempre che qualche anima pia non si decida a fare un porting decente di hfs+ su ) per lo scambio dei dati tra diversi OS. 

E poi la semplicità di fat la hanno pochi fs, reiser4 ce lo siamo giocato per nostra sfortuna...

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi la semplicità di fat la hanno pochi fs

 

in questo caso, la semplicità è povertà di valori tecnici.

vfat è un prodotto rudimentale, arcaico, senza attributi.

- non supporta permessi e proprietà dei file

- impone limiti inaccettabili sulla dimensione dei singoli file e delle partizioni

- non dispone di strumenti di controllo della frammentazione

- nessuno strumento di protezione da errori di input output (tipo journaling o altro)

- non lo so con esattezza, ma immagino che la tabella di allocazione imponga ricerche sequenziali e rallenti l'accesso ai dati nel caso di una popolazione di file piccoli e numerosi.

con tutto questo, la microsoft costringe il mondo ad utilizzare vfat ed ha anche il coraggio di perseguirlo...

qui l'abuso di posizione dominante è palese e intollerabile: tom-tom è penalizzato, non favorito dalla necessità di usare vfat. che lo scrivano loro, a Redmond, un driver per ext2, compatibile con windows98, da distribuire gratuitamente in rete.

l'unica scusante è che l'universo mondo dei produttori hardware ha consentito supinamente che si arrivasse  a questo punto. hanno venduto i dischetti floppy preformattati vat, le macchine fotografiche con le schede vfat. le chiavette usb formattate vfat; hanno installato Windows Xp su tutti i portatili su file system vfat fino all'altro ieri (magari su dischi da 500Gb che erano una truffa deliberata a danno dei clienti). e nessuno ha mai cercato un'alternativa...

adesso non si possono lamentare se, nel tentativo diperato di sopravvivere alla crisi economica, M$ porti a conclusione le proprie porcate invereconde. quantomeno, ha l'alibi indiscutibile di non averle seminate lei.

----------

## djinnZ

Sulle macchine fotografiche (sino a qualche anno fa) non potevi certo pensare di mettere ext2 od ntfs od hfs+ (i journaled su flash sono antiigienici).

FAT stava per uno degli approcci all'indicizzazione del filesystem (per inciso M$ ha scopiazzato l'architettura peggiorandola del vecchio fs del cpm).

Il problema è che relativamente agli attributi dei file (permessi, user id/sid/uid che sia, acl etc.) nessun fs è abbastanza flessibile e soprattutto nessun fs a parte fat32 è realmente ben supportato su tutti i sistemi operativi, sufficientemente semplice e facilmente gestibile. Questa è una triste realtà.

Nessuno ad oggi ha investito per trovare una valida alternativa,

forse perchè a nessuno frega niente che tu possa o meno conservare quello che archivi. Per me sono l'informatica da shopping ed i megastore a creare questa situazione, ai produttori di hd non frega niente che il resto del pc duri 30 o due anni, tanto gli hd serviranno sempre per dirne una. Sono i megastore ad avere bisogno che un computer od una videocamera diventi obsoleta dopo al massimo due anni, che non sia riparabile etc. non i produttori.

Se poi in tutto questo non potrai più vedere le foto della tua prima comunione... chissenefrega. (per i più "furbi" preciso che l'ultimo paragrafo è amaramente sarcastico, se non capite cosa vuol dire cercate sul volcabolario o... tornate a squola ed imparatevi l'itagliano, 'gnoranti)

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> (per i più "furbi" preciso che l'ultimo paragrafo è amaramente sarcastico, se non capite cosa vuol dire cercate sul volcabolario o... tornate a squola ed imparatevi l'itagliano, 'gnoranti)

 

si capisce benissimo: la settimana scorsa hai fatto la tua prima comunione, ma poi hai perso tutte le foto dopo due giorni per un crash del file system vfat e non puoi nemmeno rifarle perchè, alla fine della festa, ti eri completamente insozzato l'abito bianco con cioccolate (azzurre   :Rolling Eyes:  ) che contenevano un potentissimo colorante indelebile.

te lo dicevo io: usa ext3!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Il problema è sempre lo stesso: vuoi essere in contatto col resto del mondo? Usi skype e msn, perché i protocolli basati su SIP e jabber sono molto meno diffusi (google a parte).

Vuoi scambiare dati? Usi vfat, perché ext2, pur in giro dall'età della pietra, non è supportato quasi da nessuno, figurarsi gli altri filesystem più recenti.

Vuoi ascoltare file audio nel tuo lettore portatile? Usi mp3, perché i lettori che supportano ogg vorbis, mpc e altri si contano sulle dita di una mano.

Vuoi mettere online un video? Usi wmv o flv, perché se usi ogg theora il 90% non potrà vederlo.

E avanti così...

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Il problema è sempre lo stesso: vuoi essere in contatto?
> 
> ...
> 
> Vuoi scambiare dati
> ...

 

per questo, all'inizio, ho detto finalmente.

va tutto un po' come da noi: tutti si lamentano di Berlusconi, ma nessuno di chi lo vota.

----------

## djinnZ

ext2 sarà pure in giro dall'età della pietra, è supportato (male) su tutti i sistemi operativi in realtà, ma non è semplice quanto fat e resta sempre il problema degli attributi.

Il problema resta che nessuno si è degnato di investire un centesimo su qualcosa che potesse essere utile per l'esigenza specifica di avere un filesystem semplice, leggero, privo di attributi (o ridotti al minimo o configurabile in tal senso per potersi scontrare con i tre/quattro modelli in uso oggi) universalmente supportato (e quindi open source).

A dire il vero mi pare strano che abbiano usato fat e non qualche sua assurda riscrittura proprietaria (come era negli HD di alcune vecchie stampanti).

Ma finchè la madre degli imbecilli sarà incinta ci sarnno sempre frotte di idioti che entrano in un megastore e comprano una videocamera od un cellulare senza preoccuparsi della possibilità di conservare ed esportare i contenuti. Sbattono il programmino sul pc e tanti saluti.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ext2 sarà pure in giro dall'età della pietra, è supportato (male) su tutti i sistemi operativi in realtà, ma non è semplice quanto fat e resta sempre il problema degli attributi.
> 
> 

 

eppure io, tutti questi problemi non li vedo proprio.

ext2, di fastidioso, richiede un check periodico.

vfat no, ma ne avrebbe bisogno. ripeto: questo non è semplice, è rozzo.

questo utilizzo diffuso di vfat, per me, rimane incomprensibile.

adesso anche molto chiavette autoavvianti sono vfat.

tipo le debian, ad esempio. che proprio loro dovrebbero essere ultra rigorosi.

tu le prendi e le copi in diretta con un dd if=debian.img of=/dev/tuachiavetta.

contenton... dopo ti accorgi che la tua chiavetta era di 16 gigabyte prima del dd e di 600M immediatamente dopo.

ci fai fdisk dentro e ti accrogi che è formattata con il metodo cul che l'altro giorno faceva impazzire Peach.

qui non siamo al supermercato.

ma davero qualcuno ritiene che tutto questo faccia del bene alla diffusione del FS?

io le prendo e le giro in formati linux, partizionando con buon senso. uso ext3. tranquillamente, che tanto il grosso dell'input-output va su tmp in ram.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Era ora ...
> 
> forse adesso, finalmente, la smetteranno di usare vfat su qualunque dispositivo hardware.

 

Ch'io sappia per usare il VFAT sui dispositivi basta pagare apposita gabella a M$, presumo che gli olandesi non lo abbiano fatto a dispetto della maggior parte dei fabbricanti del resto del mondo... non vorrei sbagliare ma in fondo paghiamo anche noi ogni volta che compriamo qualcosa formattato in quel modo (schede di memoria, HD, ecc.).

In ogni caso la tua frase "non è semplice: è rozzo" ha del sublime  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ch'io sappia per usare il VFAT sui dispositivi basta pagare apposita gabella a M$

 

praticamente un pizzo...

però io non credo che Tom-Tom sia l'unica ditta che ha omesso il pagamento, ma è quella che è stata ritenuta sufficientemente nota per ottenere visibilità e sufficientemente piccola da rimanere attaccabile.

in altre parole, il brevetto rivela la propria natura di legge impropria.

comunemente, infatti, una legge dovrebbe essere uguale per tutti, ma qui il pescecane sceglie le prede a proprio piacere, per servire il menu dell'interoperabilità di casa Redmond.

insomma: la norma che per gli amici si intrerpreta e per i nemici si applica.

pazienza se fosse tutto all'insegna del progresso (sarebbe lo scopo dei brevetti) ma, ancora una volta, l'esempio ruota attorno ad un prodotto che rallenta lo sviluppo tecnologico e appesantisce quello commerciale, scaricando costi superflui sull'utente finale.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> però io non credo che Tom-Tom sia l'unica ditta che ha omesso il pagamento, ma è quella che è stata ritenuta sufficientemente nota per ottenere visibilità e sufficientemente piccola da rimanere attaccabile.

 

Beh abbastanza chiaro direi:

 *Quote:*   

> "TomTom è una azienda molto rispettata e importante - ha concluso - Restiamo certi di poter risolvere al più presto questa situazione con un accordo di licenza per questa proprietà intellettuale".

 

"rispettata e importante" => non vogliono una lunga e fastidiosa causa legale.

"accordo di licenza per questa proprietà intellettuale" => basta pagare e noi andiamo via.

Il motivo per cui non c'é un vero filesystem interoperabile perso sia da ricercare nella "facilità d'uso": l'utente inserisce la chiavetta e questa é già leggibile e funzionale, un filesystem diverso richiederebbe l'installazione di driver diversi (o la preinstallazione degli stessi sul SO)

Peraltro mi sembra che i file di sistema del mio tomtom siano su ext2 quindi la rivendicazione si riferisce al lettore di schede incorporato

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> però io non credo che Tom-Tom sia l'unica ditta che ha omesso il pagamento, ma è quella che è stata ritenuta sufficientemente nota per ottenere visibilità e sufficientemente piccola da rimanere attaccabile.

 Tom-tom è olandese, non usa un sistema operativo M$ (questa è la discriminante principale) è quindi è doveroso metterla sotto.

I supporti preformattati son un altro discorso visto che la gabella non è implicita per legge dato che dovresti dimostrare che non usi un sistema operativo M$ e molti sono prodotti in cina dove il diritto d'autore non esiste o non è possibile produrre senza impegnarsi a rinunciare ad ogni pretesa (contratto per cessione di tecnologia).

La cosa vergognosa è che si faccia di tutto per favorire governi rensabili di eccidi e repressioni a livello stalinista/hitleriano e che per di più non riconoscono la proprietà intellettuale e stanno devastando il pianeta (la politica di rispetto dell'ambiente della cina è quello che è, in india peggio che andar di notte, in corea/vietnam la nube tossica ipotizzata da shirow in Dominion City è già realtà...) e spostare la produzione fuori dall'europa. La vera crisi economica è data dal fatto che produciamo sempre meno ed alla fine le formichine dall'altra parte si chiedono cosa gli diamo in cambio (invece di stare a sentire le frasi fatte degli 'strologi di turno andatevi a riguardare la questione dei petroldollari di qualche anno fa... chi vuole ignorare la storia è dannato a ricominciarla, diceva un mio illustre conterraneo)

Quanto al pizzo... lo chiamerei decima, sebbene la natura sia parimenti estorsiva è più corretto come termine e rende più l'idea della tassa impropria, qual è.

Lo paghi con le tasse con una PA succube di M$ e dei "soliti noti", lo paghi in tutto quello che acquisti con la PA che impone M$ a chi lavora etc. Si sa che tocca sempre ai giusti pagare il prezzo della causa degli imbecilli.

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh abbastanza chiaro direi:
> 
>  *Quote:*   "TomTom è una azienda molto rispettata e importante - ha concluso - Restiamo certi di poter risolvere al più presto questa situazione con un accordo di licenza per questa proprietà intellettuale". 
> ...

 

azz.

le cose che dici aprono la strada ad uno scenario inquietante:

-1.dunque M$ vorrebbe solo fare la voce grossa per scappare con l'osso il più presto possibile.

0.TomTom non ci sta e dice di averlo fatto apposta, di non pagare.

1.M$, seppure spiazzato, si insuperbisce e decidere da andare a strillare tutto davanti al giudice.

2.il giudice, che è cugino di obama, per vendicarsi di essere stato costretto a leggere tutta la 6,256,642 dice che è solo una ricetta per lavarsi i denti...

a questo punto siamo fregati.

nessuno ci costringerà mai più a pagare quello stupido balzello, ma possiamo riporre nel cassetto la speranza che giunga un eroe a portarci, finalmente, un filesystem condiviso meno avvilente.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> nessuno ci costringerà mai più a pagare quello stupido balzello, ma possiamo riporre nel cassetto la speranza che giunga un eroe a portarci, finalmente, un filesystem condiviso meno avvilente.

 

Beh di base il balzello lo pagheremmo comunque per via indiretta. 

La cosa tragica é la seconda... fino a che M$ non é disponibile ad abdicare e a prevedere l'aggiunta del driver per un filesystem "diverso" non penso che arriveremmo a una soluzione diversa e più moderna  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La cosa tragica é la seconda... fino a che M$ non é disponibile ad abdicare e a prevedere l'aggiunta del driver per un filesystem "diverso" non penso che arriveremmo a una soluzione diversa e più moderna 

 

qui non sono assolutamente d'accordo.

pensa all'esempio pdf. cosa non ha fatto M$ per frenarne la diffusione.

ma poi, openoffice ha aggiunto il pulsante esporta in pdf, ed è divenuto uno standard iso...

allo stesso modo, prima o dopo il formato svg sarà supportato anche da explorer.

basterebbe che qualcuno con un peso adeguato decida di mettere sul mercato piccole immagini iso in formato ext2, e vedrai se la musica non comincia a cambiare.

----------

## djinnZ

Sciocchi ottimisti...

Le mazzate a tal proposito le hanno già prese per i floppy preformattati a quel che ricordo (mi pare fu la 3m a suonargliele di santa ragione in tribunale, ma non c'erano ancora certe leggi idiote, la big bell era stata appena smebrata e Clinton fresco di mandato aveva appena incornato un muro con la faccenda della cripatazione sui telefoni), al peggio potrebbe essere una manovra in stile sco per prendersela con i driver open source in un secondo tempo (per arrivare a qualche decima del genere bollino siae sui cd, visto che ormai diversi produttori stanno offrendo anche linux preinstallato).

Che M$ attui la politica di spillare soldi alla fonte piuttosto che direttamente all'utenza finale non è una novità, a proposito degli ultimi sistemi di protezione lo ha praticamente dichiarato esplicitamente.

A proposito di driver free questo è abbastanza inquietante (mi puzza di riscrittura in C# a partire dai driver GPL) e c'è anche questo, non credo che al momento possa essere igienico scrivere un driver opensource per far arricchire dei mezzi lamer, di sicuro disincentivano lo sviluppo piuttosto che favorirlo.

In secondo luogo si dovrebbe vedere cosa hanno intenzione di fare i produttori di macchine fotografiche e cellulari, sono loro a trovare molto più comodo farsi scrivere le eprom con codice m$ fregandosene degli utonti.

Ripeto, investire (e parlando di open source non sarebbe neppure tanto) su una versione portabile di ocfs in un mondo perfetto sarebbe stata la soluzione più razionale, ma dato che gli utenti servono solo per comprare ecchissenefrega di quello che vorrebbero poter conservare... vai con fat.

Dimenticavo una implicazione importante, tra hfs+ e ext3 tutto sommato la differenza è nelle assegnazioni degli uid che potrebbero cambiare ed un uid può essere replicato su differenti sistemi senza problemi, in ambito M$ il sid, oltre ad essere una enorme strage di bit innocenti, deve essere univoco e nella mentalità p&p del piffero non è consentito pensare di prevedere una qualche opzione per disabilitarlo sui drive rimovibili, così il passaggio per un fs banale come fat è quasi necessario.

Continuo a ripetere che l'unica soluzione è prendere gli utonti e seguire gli insegnamenti di Saloth Sar.

Se ricordi bene il problema del pdf (come anche la guerra postscript/pcl) non era tanto legato al formato sui pc ma al lucrosissimo mercato delle implementazioni hardware. La adobe non si è mai curata delle librerie per realizzare un output postscript perchè i soldi li prende da chi fabbrica le stampanti.

Beh se qualcuno crea non solo un driver perfettamente funzionate per ogni sistema operativo ma anche del codice da usare nelle rom delle macchine fotografiche, delle videocamere etc. la cosa potrebbe diventare fattibile. Quale che sia il filesystem.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *sproloqui*
> 
> 

 

Io ho il terrore di trovarmi una sera, in un pub, di fronte a te, con 2 pinte di birra che ci separano.... O magari fortunatamente l'alcool ti intorpidisce la lingua?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Io direi di fare un GentooPubNazionale con ritrovo in Naples, djinnZ giullare della serata   :Cool: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   
> 
> *sproloqui*
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ci sono, ovunque vogliate organizzarlo   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> fortunatamente l'alcool ti intorpidisce la lingua?

 Purtroppo da qualche tempo ho messo da parte l'alchol (voce di popolo che ne ho bevuto a sufficienza in passato per due di vite e quindi me ne è passata la voglia)   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Quanto al gentoopub nazionale nella capitale... si può fare, anche se mi sposto poco per non pagare balzelli impropri (autovelox & C) ormai.

Ripeto che chi vuole ignorare la storia è dannato a ricominciarla, non è una novità solo che in passato c'era minore attenzione all'argomento.

Pensate piuttosto a darmi una mano che quando sono nei pasticci devo sempre fare da solo...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Pensate piuttosto a darmi una mano che quando sono nei pasticci devo sempre fare da solo... 

 

gentoopub a lourdes?

----------

## djinnZ

@peach: [censura]  :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non so se siete al corrente dell'annosa questione dell'xrbl. Sulla stampa specializzata ne stanno facendo un dramma immane, come se fosse una svolta epocale (nei fatti lo è perchè il costo già esorbitante delle visure camerali diventa ancora più ingiustificato o non potranno più trovare scure per fare statistiche a campione sui bilanci delle aziende per dirne una) che chissà cosa comporta.

Non metto link perchè non so da dove cominciare, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta in termini di bestialità.

Quanto al formato è un perfetto esempio di come complicarsi la vita, fa venire il voltastomaco vedere quei nomi di campo di lunghezza infinita (e meno male che non ci hanno sbattuto le lettere accentate).

Nota semipositiva: le mitiche camere di commercio, le stesse che impongono IE [commento censurato su versione ed impostazioni] per la firma digitale, si sono degnate di predisporre il software anche per OOo.

curiosità: sul sito riporta due associazioni che non esistono più come componenti xbrl italia.

----------

## djinnZ

ma porc!

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma porc!

 

un modo come un altro per fregare gli utenti idioti ...

se uno imposta una password un minimo complicata non riescono ad entrare e poi molto meglio evitare di lasciare il router configurabile dall'esterno (tranne rarissime esigenze).

Io lo lascio raggiungibile solo dall'interno e se devo fare qualche modifica quando sono fuori mi collego al mio server tramite ssh e faccio quello che mi serve

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma porc!

 

si ho letto

il discorso è il solito, dopotutto mi domando quanti openwrt siano così facilmente bucabili (non dico i router così come li vendono che in fondo si può anche immaginare che li tengano in default setting)

----------

## djinnZ

Il G604T che ho io (o meglio che avevo, non lo riattacco più neppure se mi fucilano) lo si buca a prescindere con il firmware di default porc[censura] ed openwrt non ve bene! Riporc[censura]!

Il vecchio michelangelo no, ma solo perchè il firmware è talmente scarso da non avere neppure una shell telnet.

Mi sa che mi devo trovare un altro modo per attaccare l'adsl...  :Evil or Very Mad:  Suggerimenti?

Quanto all'idea di mettere un firmware open source per poi lasciare la password di default ... è pura idiozia e non credo siano poi tanti ... oddio ci sono quelli come un mio cliente, concessionario auto, al quale hanno installato un router che gesticono da remoto sicuramente con qualche password idiota uguale per mezza europa... un poco come la questione dei router cessi forniti dagli is con ssid e keyphrase preimpostate (e l'elenco da qualche parte in rete).

La questione è più nei termini: tutti i modem supportati da openwrt sono bucabili con il firmware di default, ma suppongo che a dirlo si rschia la querela per aver diffamato degli onesti produttori di sole...

----------

## djinnZ

Up

Novità? la questione mi pare assi grave ma noto uno strano silenzio stampa. Visto che vorrei divertirmi a terrorizzare un poco i colleghi, vorrei anche trovare qualche articolo da citare e non posso mandargli roba nell'orrido idioma d'albione, già è molto se capiscono l'italiano...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Up
> 
> Novità? la questione mi pare assi grave ma noto uno strano silenzio stampa. Visto che vorrei divertirmi a terrorizzare un poco i colleghi, vorrei anche trovare qualche articolo da citare e non posso mandargli roba nell'orrido idioma d'albione, già è molto se capiscono l'italiano... 

 

non saprei dirti, nemmeno io ho visto novità a riguardo...

in ogni caso... ma sta cosa di debian che mette a disposizione la possibilità di usare kernel bsd... perché noi siamo ancora all'età della pietra a riguardo? niente stage, nessuno che gliene frega un beato niente... sta cosa mi rode  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in ogni caso... ma sta cosa di debian che mette a disposizione la possibilità di usare kernel bsd... perché noi siamo ancora all'età della pietra a riguardo? niente stage, nessuno che gliene frega un beato niente... sta cosa mi rode 

 

Una doverosa integrazione :

http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2009/04/06/debian-gentoo-freebsd-gnu-kfreebsd

a me il progetto debian sà di POC o immane spreco di tempo. Molto + lungimirante, e non lo dico per campanilismo, la via scelta da Gentoo/ALT : prendi quel che c'è e rendilo gentoo way. Se la chiave della longevità di tale OS sta nel fatto che "FreeBSD è un sistema operativo completo, composto da librerie C, strumenti per l'utente e molto altro. Tale approccio allo sviluppo garantisce un sistema generalmente molto consistente." [1] queste marmellate temo siano più gratificazione di ego che utili a molti.

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-freebsd.xml

----------

## djinnZ

Ultima stranezza del mio router netmask 255.255.0.0 che diavolo sta succedendo? Devo preoccuparmi?

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   in ogni caso... ma sta cosa di debian che mette a disposizione la possibilità di usare kernel bsd... perché noi siamo ancora all'età della pietra a riguardo? niente stage, nessuno che gliene frega un beato niente... sta cosa mi rode  
> 
> Una doverosa integrazione :
> 
> http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2009/04/06/debian-gentoo-freebsd-gnu-kfreebsd
> ...

 

grazie per la precisazione, conosco il progetto ALT e mi lamentavo che a tutt'oggi una live *bsd/stages siano inesistenti (o forse impossibili?)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> grazie per la precisazione, conosco il progetto ALT e mi lamentavo che a tutt'oggi una live *bsd/stages siano inesistenti (o forse impossibili?)

 

Queste le ultime evoluzioni: drizzt e the_paya stanno lavorando ma dovresti chiedere a loro cm mai nn è stato ancora pubblicato nulla. Cmq questa la guida :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~the_paya/doc/gentoo-freebsd.xml

Qui ISO e stages :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~the_paya/7.1/

È possibile che ci siano bachi e bachetti : io ad es avevo dei problemi con la iso ed ho partizionato con l'installer del livecd ufficiale freebsd , poi son ripartito con la iso g/fbsd.

Drizzt mi ha avvisato di  specificare al boot e poi nei file di conf del bootloader la seguente opzione :

```
 kern.hz=100
```

se avessi deciso di provare in virtuale, pena un degrado netto di performances. Non ricordo se con virtualbox ci sono incompatibilità come in passato: purtr ho provato solo con VmWhere?  :Very Happy: 

/mumble

forse potrebbe valere la pena di far splittare questi messaggi e di dargli forma di 3d a se stante  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Anche a me interessa molto lo sviluppo di questo progetto.

Sarebbe forse utile che qualche moderatore splitti la discussione e  recuperi qualche vecchio thread su Gentoo/Freebsd.

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> forse potrebbe valere la pena di far splittare questi messaggi e di dargli forma di 3d a se stante 

 

decisamente, il progetto richiede assolutamente più pubblicità. Moderatoreeeee!

----------

## mack1

E' incredibile la "linea di comado del terrore"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :

http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/14/193217&from=rss

----------

## cloc3

```

debepia mnt # apt-get install xfsprogs

Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto

...

Get:1 http://ftp.us.debian.org lenny/main xfsprogs 2.9.8-1lenny1 [1404kB]

Scaricato 1404kB in 8s (172kB/s)                                                                                                                         

...

Configuro slapd (2.4.10-3) ...

  Backing up /etc/ldap/slapd.conf in /var/backups/slapd-2.3.30-5+etch1... done.

  Upgrading BDB 'checkpoint' options... .

  Moving old database directories to /var/backups:

  Backup path /var/backups/dc=paschini,dc=edu-2.3.30-5+etch1.ldapdb exists. Giving up...

dpkg: errore processando slapd (--configure):

 il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1

```

 :Shocked: 

cazzo. tu installi xfsprogs e lui modifica le impostazioni di openldap.

fantastico. fortuna che sono un utente gentoo   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  
> 
> cazzo. tu installi xfsprogs e lui modifica le impostazioni di openldap.
> 
> fantastico. fortuna che sono un utente gentoo  

 

rotfl! da lamentazioni!

----------

## dynamite

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    
> 
> cazzo. tu installi xfsprogs e lui modifica le impostazioni di openldap.
> 
> fantastico. fortuna che sono un utente gentoo   
> ...

 

non so se sia voluto o meno comunque il dizionario mi dice "lamentele"

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> rotfl! da lamentazioni! 
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

no. ci sono libri e libri anche su quelle.

potrò io scrivere un post in proposito?

----------

## djinnZ

mah e boh siete la solita dimostrazione che la tv fa male, se non altro induce allo stupro, della lingua italiana, delle istituzioni etc.  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte vorrei capire cosa possa avere a che fare xfs con ldap... sul serio non riesco ad arrivarci, non è che aggiornando xfsprogs hai aggiornato anche quello?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte vorrei capire cosa possa avere a che fare xfs con ldap... 

 

nulla. probabilmente apt ha individuato una incongruenza nel sistema o nel proprio database e ha pensato bene di mettere ordine da sé.

in certi contesti, potrebbe essere una cosa virtuosa: l'installer assume su di sé qualunque incombenza, pur di non coinvolgere l'utente in alcunché di tecnico. noi, invece, siamo abituati alla logica di etc-update: nelle configurazioni, non deve accadere nulla che il padrone del computer non sappia.

----------

## djinnZ

Su una distribuzione "commerciale" (ovvero caricatura di quell'altro OS) me lo sarei atteso ma su debian mi lascia un tantino iterdetto una cosa del genere.

Non posso dire di amarla e non so per quale motivo sembra attirare su scala planetaria la feccia ed i sacerdoti del piffero ma cadere in un tranbello del genere...

----------

## Peach

 *dynamite wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*    
> 
> cazzo. tu installi xfsprogs e lui modifica le impostazioni di openldap.
> 
> fantastico. fortuna che sono un utente gentoo   
> ...

 

io cmq mi riferivo ad altro

----------

## bandreabis

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io cmq mi riferivo ad altro

 

Eh ehe!

Quello sì che è uno stupro della lingua italiana!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io cmq mi riferivo ad altro

 

 *www.lamentazioni.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entrando siate consapevoli che vi troverete di fronte a turpiloquio, linguaggio spinto, blasfemia, cunnilingus, fellatio, sessismo, razzismo, protagonismo, scambismo, e D. J. Bernstein.
> 
> 

 

MUOIO  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Peach, grazie per avermi fatto conoscere questa BIBBIA  :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

L'unico appunto è che l'inventore del portatile in legno (già, stiamo parlando proprio di lui) pare abbia iniziato a moderarsi nelle imprecazioni, sarà il tempo che implacabile corrompe (i bigotti direbbero matura) anche i migliori di noi.  :Laughing: 

@scen: ma dove vivi? non puoi non conoscere il mitico asbesto!

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @scen: ma dove vivi? non puoi non conoscere il mitico asbesto!

 

In questi casi mi pare veramente di vivere metaforicamente in cima ad una montagna  :Embarassed: 

P.S. Comunque, caro djinnZ, ammetti che scrivi anche in incognito su quel blog, ti ci vedo proprio  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

mi rendo conto che la cosa è assolutamente OFF TOPIC, ma forse qualcuno ha già avuto modo di scontrarsi con 'sta roba: http://www.garanteprivacy.it/garante/doc.jsp?ID=1577499 ?

Sostanzialmente, cosa davvero si rende necessario ?

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

Immolare carta o direttamente qualche albero all'altare della somma madre sempre incinta...

 *Quote:*   

> devono attenersi comunque a criteri di valutazione equipollenti a quelli richiesti per la designazione dei responsabili ai sensi dell'art. 29

 mi preoccupa non poco perché non vorrei che diventasse una nuova scusa per imporre formazione inutile e creare caste come è stato fatto per la sicurezza sul lavoro.

Dove le risorse di manutenzione e gestione sono interne devi solo modificare il piano di sicurezza per includere l'elenco degli amministratori e dare la lettera di incarico, nulla di problematico.

Quando le risorse sono esterne diventa un casino, per esempio in molti servizi di assistenza l'operatore chiede l'accesso tramite desktop remoto (tralascio i commenti) in quel caso dovrebbe essere registrata la persona ed i tempi dell'accesso.

Per quanto attiene al logging o procedi con una stampante alla vecchia maniera od in remoto su una macchina dedicata, a parte i kernel rsbac (che non sono assi utilizzabili ad oggi) non mi risulta che ad oggi sia possibile monitorare efficacemente un amministratore (e tra l'altro rende il sistema meno sicuro).

Tuttavia  *Quote:*   

> Le registrazioni devono comprendere i riferimenti temporali e la descrizione dell'evento che le ha generate e devono essere conservate per un congruo periodo, non inferiore a sei mesi

  leggendo questa frase ed in virtù dell'alta opinione che ho del garante e dei suoi accoliti mi sa che si riferiscono ad un bel registro (che poi sia tenuto informaticamente o meno è irrilevante) dove annotare ogni intervento quanto è durato, quando e avvenuto e perché, un poco come l'idea cretina di dover riscrivere il DPS ogni volta che ti becchi un virus od un worm.

Solita norma imbecille, scritta da imbecilli malversati e malintenzionati per consentire ad imbecilli ancora peggiori di poter dare interpretazioni incommensurabilmente imbecilli a complicare la vita e far sprecare tempo e denaro degli imbecilli anche peggiori (noi tutti) che li tollerano ancora invece di adottare i metodi di Saloth Sar o quelli del "professore" per smaltirli od anche peggio, sempre poco sarebbe.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> kill'em all

 

In effetti sta nuova normativa sembra una gran CA**ATA   :Rolling Eyes: 

Già sono incasinato di mio a gestire sta minchia di struttura informatica dell'azienda per cui lavoro... Devo anche svenarmi per creare un sistema di controllo tipo quelli delle agenzie segrete???!?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

figratevi che da me s'e' presentato un tipo che pretende di venderci una 'soluzione ultrafica' per adeguarsi alla norma... atenzione attenzione... un server di logging! Ovviamente c'ha messo la ciliegina: i log vengono crittati  :Wink: 

Anvedi, eh ?

Ad ogni modo, una cosa mi è parso di capirla. Il responsabile di tal cosa è comunque il proprietario dell'azienda, o il direttore del personale, non certo l'amministratore di sistema, per cui possiamo noi poveri tecnici dire un semplice: chissenefrega?

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

Quello che mi fa più paura è che vogliono arrivare a fare lo stesso schifo che hanno fatto con la sicurezza sul lavoro per obbligare tutti i titolari e gli amministratori di sistema a foraggiare patronati & C per corsi inutili (che dalle mie parti sono persino diventati un metodo alternativo per riscuotere il pizzo, per dirne una) ma obbligatori.

Il paragone è giusto perché impostare l'audit sugli amministratori è una delle specifiche dei sistemi a livello di sicurezza A1 (possibile per quel che so solo ai kernel linux+rsbac, altamente sperimentali e malfunzionanti, windozz arriva a stento al C1 a quel che ricordo). Si vede che questa gente non ha mai dovuto lavorare.

Considera che a suo tempo parlarono di obbligo di invertibilità della password di accesso e conoscenza della stessa da parte dell'amministratore, apparentemente è una cosa innocua ma in tal modo se cambia l'amministratore si devono cambiare tutte le password.

Immagina che vorrebbe dire in una grande azienda od in un medio ente.

----------

## codadilupo

buon 25 aprile a tutti gl'italiani di buona volontà.

E gl'altri, cazzi loro   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

rotfl!

E altrettanto!

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> italiani di buona volontà

 e dove sarebbero?

Confessa, sei una spia del regime (schieramento trasversale all'intero arco costituzionale, tanto alla fine sono tutti democristiani quelli che sono rimasti) che cerca di identificare i possibili contestatori per poterli deportare appena (presto) saranno state abolite quelle poche norme idiote ed anacronistiche sull'uguaglianza i diritti etc.

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo, una cosa mi è parso di capirla. Il responsabile di tal cosa è comunque il proprietario dell'azienda, o il direttore del personale, non certo l'amministratore di sistema, per cui possiamo noi poveri tecnici dire un semplice: chissenefrega?

 tanto per cambiare non hai capito un  tubo...  :Laughing:  la rogna sta al titolare (amministratore delegato , proprietario o che sia) ed al responsabile.

Il responsabile è... il responsabile, quindi verifica se non hai ricevuto una qualche lettera d'incarico dalla tua azienda (ovviamente nominare il tecnico anche responsabile della sicurezza semplifica di molto le cose), altrimenti sono cavoli tuoi eccome.

E se operi senza le debite autorizzazioni sei alla stregua di un intruso, e sta a te verificare che la tua posizione sia chiara; per esempio consegnando l'impegno alla corretta gestione nel caso ritiri una macchina per dirne una od annotando sull'apposito registro il tuo intervento. Il principio in materia è pagano tutti.

In generale tenete le orecchie aperte perché è possibile che possano fare qualche corso idiota (in genere tra regione, provinca e patronati nell'ambito dei soli misteriosi protocolli d'intesa che sfornano in continuazione) per qualificare gli amministratori di sistema e poi, dopo che solo i giusti raccomandati incompetenti hanno acquisito la qualifica, rendere obbligatoria la frequenza. A suo tempo hanno fatto così per la direzione tecnica negli autotrasporti e gente realmente capace e competente è stata costretta ad assumere emeriti imbecilli solo perché in possesso della scatoffia.

O come hanno fatto di recente con l'edilizia...

Scusa ma non avevo notato la tua risposta.

----------

## Peach

START PANIC!

----------

## djinnZ

Buona festa del lavoro, sperando sempre che non sia l'ultima e che prima o poi chi lavora possa godersela e non solo i parassiti sociali.   :Twisted Evil: 

Anche se qui di Italiani di buona volontà non ce ne sono,  ovviamente.  :Twisted Evil: 

pensando anche a chi questa festa la vive nell'angoscia del licenziamento

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Buona festa del lavoro

 

altrettanto.

----------

## djinnZ

Inizio qui la discussione, sto iniziando a dare uno sguardo a funambol ma mi sono reso reso conto che per farlo funzionare senza impazzire devo rimuovere il brand tim dal mio cellulare (ed anche per togliermi dalle scatole suonerie, screensaver e loghi inutili) ma a quanto pare gli s40 sono stati un tantino dimenticati.

Esiste un forum od una ml dove si parla seriamente di smanettare sui telefoni e non solo di come copiare giochini idioti? Lo so che che stiamo parlando di un settore quasi mopopolio dei fessi e dei bimbiminkia ma chiedo, non si sa mai.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Esiste un forum od una ml dove si parla seriamente di smanettare sui telefoni e non solo di come copiare giochini idioti? Lo so che che stiamo parlando di un settore quasi mopopolio dei fessi e dei bimbiminkia ma chiedo, non si sa mai.

 

Questo non mi pare malaccio (anche se un pò caotico): http://www.all-unlock.com/

----------

## cloc3

desolante.

```

datipapa.zip contiene un file eseguibile. Per ragioni di sicurezza Gmail non consente di inviare questo tipo di file.

```

perché desolante? perché me lo ha scritto google.

naturalmente conteneva tra immagini png che, singolarmente, sono arrivate tranquille a destinazione.

verrà il giorno che, come strumento di sicurezza, si provi di usare il cervello delle persone?

edit:

manco a dirlo. ho rinominato .txt il file ed è arrivato a destinazione.

----------

## Scen

```

emerge xfce4

```

......

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Comincio a temere che, dopo ANNI di onorata trollaggine e KDEaggine.... passerò sotto un'altra bandiera  :Rolling Eyes: 

(colpa di KDE4  :Confused:   :Question:  )

----------

## oRDeX

Ti stimo   :Very Happy:  Benvenuto, magari se c'hai voglia, smachera pure la 4.6.1   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> magari se c'hai voglia, smachera pure la 4.6.1  

 

Quello non ancora, intanto provo ad ambientarmi e vedere se veramente è l'ambiente desktop che fa per me!

Ne approfitto x chiederti un consiglio: un editor grafico (GTK?) di testo più potente di mousepad.... c''è? Vorrei un equivalente di kwrite/kate, ma senza tirarmi dentro Gnome (avevo provato un timido emerge -pv abiword, come consiglia la Guida alla configurazione di Xfce, ma CICCIA  :Confused:  )

----------

## oRDeX

mh..intendi per la semplice scrittura di doumenti? Io sinceramente come editor grafici utilizzo winefish (latex), bluefish (html,php), scite (ogni tanto per programmare [ha lapossibilità di chiamare comandi da console e visualizzarne l'output, per la compilazione]).

Non so che altro dirti   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

> un editor grafico (GTK?) di testo 

 

potresti provare http://www.geany.org/, se ne è parlato qui

----------

## .:deadhead:.

È dunque giunto :

http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2009/03/stephen-wolfram-and-the-techno-dianetics-of-google-ology.ars

http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/05/wolfram-alpha-set-for-launch-first-look-unveiled.ars

http://www.wolframalpha.com/

----------

## mack1

Compiz rulez  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :

http://www.search-cube.com/

----------

## cloc3

era ora.

bisognava che qualcuno lo capisse, che la connessione è come le strade comunali.

quando toccherà a noi?

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> era ora.
> 
> bisognava che qualcuno lo capisse, che la connessione è come le strade comunali.
> 
> quando toccherà a noi?

 

20 anni dopo che tutta l'america sarà cablata!   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ricordo quale paese aveva in cantiere un obbligo di legge per la realizzazione di sottopassi standardizzati in ogni strada e l'obbligo di lasciare in pace il manto stradale per almeno cinque anni dalla posa per le amministrazioni locali.

Persino un partitello alle scorse elezioni da noi ha proposto una cosa del genere (oltre all'obbligo di codifica per le disposizioni ed altre cosette).

Tutto dimenticato.

E non è che dall'altra parte dell'oceano stiano meglio, il "bisiness" dei lavoro stradali e dei servizi in genere è una delle principali fonti di sostentamento delle amministrazioni locali ( o meglio degli amministratori locali  :Twisted Evil:  )

@cloc3 : che qualcuno di quella manica di idioti lo capisse, direi.

Quando internet era nata si parlava di fare di tutto il possibile a spese dello stato a che la rete si estendesse liberamente, non foss'altro che per far fronte alle esigenze militari (che comprendono, qualora non lo sapeste, anche la capacità di comunicazione in caso di disastro, chi ha vissuto il terremoto in irpinia, friuli etc. potrà facilmente capire), ed è questo il motivo per cui è stata aperta inizialmente. Ma poi si è pensato a favorire le compagnie di comunicazione ed i soliti oligopoli invece che pensare alla sicurezza delle nazioni (è l'italia è tra i casi peggiori, se il terremoto dell'aquila avesse avuto l'epicentro un paio di centinaia di chilometri più ad ovest non potrei scrivere qui in questo momento) ed alla qualità della vita dei cittadini.

Tanto per puntualizzare  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se il terremoto dell'aquila avesse avuto l'epicentro un paio di centinaia di chilometri più ad ovest non potrei scrivere qui in questo momento

 

il solito catastrofista.

guarda che almeno la tv, con il digitale terrestre, te l'avrebbero portata subito.

o non è vero forse che noi ci abbiamo la migliore protezione civile al mondo?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  [censura]  :Evil or Very Mad:   mavaff******  :Laughing: 

dimenticavo che stavo citando, per sommi capi, un vecchio articolo di Maddox credo dell'87 o giù di li.

----------

## Scen

```

N:\backup>dd -h

dd: invalid option -- h

Try `dd --help' for more information.

N:\backup>nc --help

nc: invalid option -- -

nc -h for help

```

Eeeecheppalle, mettetevi d'accordo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(sì, lo so, il prompt è di Windows, uso anche quello a lavoro  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> un vecchio articolo di Maddox credo dell'87 o giù di li.

 

 :Shocked: 

aveva previsto il terremoto dell'Aquila già nell'87 ?

meglio dei testimoni di Geova!!!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Quando si è allagata new orleans la rete ha tenuto male ma ha tenuto, se dovesse essere inondata o colpita da un forte terremoto la zona tra Roma e Latina addio internet in mezza italia. C'è molto poco da scherzare.

Non so dalle tue parti quale sia la via della dorsale ma in ogni caso arpa era nata per far fronte a questo genere di problemi quale che ne fosse la causa.

Quando internet è diventata "bisinisse" l'ovvia involuzione dell'infrastruttura è andata a negare proprio quei principi.

Adesso con una trentina d'anni di ritardo pare che qualche politicante in cerca del suo quarto d'ora di notorietà fa per accorgersene.

meno male che sono solo altri due anni e mezzo.

dimenticavo che parlare di protezione civile a chi vive dalle mie parti evoca in pieno il bullismo di un certo pagliaccio, non sei spiritoso ma solo irritante. Capisco che non cerchi la lite ma evitiamo di continuare.

----------

## lucapost

e guardatevi 'sto giro d'italia:

```
mplayer -user-agent linux -playlist http://mediapolis.rai.it/relinker/relinkerServlet.htm?cont=986
```

----------

## Peach

nel caso vi fosse sfuggita: guardate che geni questi di ASUS:

http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/06/why-asus-linux-insult-is-pr-disaster.html

ora sono in blacklist  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> nel caso vi fosse sfuggita: guardate che geni questi di ASUS:
> 
> http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/06/why-asus-linux-insult-is-pr-disaster.html
> 
> ora sono in blacklist 

 

SICK  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E pensare che proprio in sti giorni ho brasato la Xandros che era a bordo del mio Asus EEEPC 900 e sto installando e configurando la nostra distribuzione pinguinosa preferita  :Razz:   :Cool:  (quando avrò un po' di tempo documenterò la mia esperienza a riguardo nella relativa discussione  :Idea:  )

----------

## oRDeX

I did the same! Ma su un asus EEEPC 901. Magari se tu parti con lo scrivere qualcosa, potrei darti una mano nel proporre eventuali soluzioni differenti che ho sfruttato io   :Razz: 

----------

## mack1

Ma che fine hanno fatto gli rsbac-sources?

Rimossi da portage  :Shocked:  ?

----------

## djinnZ

pare che non ci fosse più nessuno ad usarli (se non sbaglio tutti i devel dell'hardened che li seguivano sono andati via) hanno troppi problemi di stabilità, non c'è documentazione, mantenere la tabella dei permessi era eccessivamente laborioso etc.

Peccato perché adesso debian e per poco è l'ultima distribuzione maggiore compatibile (manca solo il cavillo del dover essere basata su software proprietario) alla specifiche rbac di livello A1 (per inciso apparmour mi pare che arrivi solo all'A0 od al B3) se non hanno mollato anche loro nel frattempo.

da molto la rimozione era annunciata.

iper ot: ho bruciato la ram del portatile e siccome non è ddr2 non riesco a trovare rimpiazzi (tranne i soliti loschi spacciatori di hardware riciclato e non verificato per nuovo). Suggerimenti su un rivenditore serio ed affidabile? (anche in pm)

----------

## bandreabis

Non DDR2, cioè SODIMM?

Deepoverclock.com.

----------

## mack1

@djinnZ thanks... proprio adesso che volevo provarli  :Crying or Very sad:  ....farò a manina.

----------

## djinnZ

@bandreabis: credo che siano sodimm l'originale era marcata Apacer SOD PC3200 CL3, il punto è capire a quanti GB posso arrivare (in linea di massima mi converrebbe usare un solo slot per problemi di surriscaldamento).

@mack1: stai veramente molto attento, il kernel ti conviene scaricarlo già patchato dal loro cvs quanto ai tool ti basta andarti a prendere dal cvs di portage l'ebuild non hanno avuto particolari modifiche e non dovrebbe essere difficile adattarlo, ai tempi del kernel 2.6.14 ho sperimentato rogne gravi (corruzione della memoria ovvero simpatici incidenti del genere del genere HD piallato, impossibilità a compilare alcunchè di valido, lop infinito nel kernel con tanto di surriscaldamento etc.) in particolare con xfs/ext3 per questo li ho abbandonati.

----------

## mack1

@djinnZ grazie dei consigli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Ciau  :Very Happy: ,

E' una vita che non vi parlo più gentaglia! come state? che mi raccontate di nuovo?

P.S. Possibile che i tip siano rimasti praticamente al 2007/8 e che il 75% siano miei?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ciau ,
> 
> E' una vita che non vi parlo più gentaglia! come state? che mi raccontate di nuovo?
> 
> P.S. Possibile che i tip siano rimasti praticamente al 2007/8 e che il 75% siano miei? 

 

forse, il guaio è che gli ebuild danno sempre meno problemi...

scrivere nel tip di usare l'opzione --config fa poco geek.

ma hai ragione: la produttività è calata un tantino.

adesso si nota soprattutto un grande giro di nuovi arrivati.

----------

## cloc3

che c***o la nuova interfaccia browser di cups-1.4.

ma ci dovevano mettere proprio mano quei cadaveri della apple?

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> che c***o la nuova interfaccia browser di cups-1.4.
> 
> ma ci dovevano mettere proprio mano quei cadaveri della apple?

 

sparoschermo!! 

OPS, screenshot!

----------

## cloc3

folle

speriamo che passi a nuttata...

----------

## djinnZ

La pagina non è più raggiungibile o sono io che non riesco a trovarla

----------

## cloc3

proprio ieri beppegrillo starnazzava come un anitra perché gli avevano bloccato l'account su gmail.

solo oggi, sul suo sito, leggo una scritta:

 *Beppe Grillo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Attenzione: per una corretta visualizzazione del filmato scaricare il più recente windows media player. (per Firefox - per Mac)
> 
> 

 

ma a che a santo dobbiamo votarci per spiegare a qualcuno che, fino a che ci si affida per le cose importanti a software e servizi privati non si può dormire tranquilli?

quelli ci tengono buoni e grassi fino a quando gli comoda e poi ci tirano il collo il giorno di Natale.

----------

## djinnZ

benvenuto in un mondo più vasto (libera citazione dall'introduzione alla PNL)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Oggi un vecchio pc, sul quale per ragioni storiche mantengo windows 98 si è bloccato.

I programmi del piffero che girano solo su quella caricatura di OS e l'installazione mi servono (causa sistema di protezione da copia dei nonnini in carrozzella di chi ha scritti quei programmi) e quindi lo devo far ripartire.

Peccato che l'unica scheda grafica agp che posso metterci non abbia driver per win 9x.

Fosse stato linux mi sarei limitato ad usarlo in remoto e chissenefrega (come feci tanti anii fa con il vecchio server scoglionix), non ci avrei neppure fatto caso al problema.

E poi mi chiedono perchè odio il sistema operativo (oddio non esageriamo, la caricatura di) che mi viene imposto da governo ladro ed imbecille, da SH ladre e sfurtttatrici (cravattari di bassa lega), da ordine sempre più bieco servo degli oppressori etc.

Mi auguro che tutti gli alfieri dei driver proprietari, questi tappomager del piffero, si trovino con vecchi programmi inutilizzabili quando sarà il momento di andare a recuperare le contribuzioni per la loro pensione... 

Solo per sfogo, necessario alla mia sanità mentale.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Oggi un vecchio pc, sul quale per ragioni storiche mantengo windows 98 si è bloccato.
> 
> 

 

se non è morto l'hd, puoi tentare la carta dell'emulazione software.

(?)

----------

## djinnZ

Non solo il sistema del piffero ma anche il programma del piffero che è la ragione per mantenere quella ciofeca operativa non va in emulazione causa protezione da copia balorda (è legata all'hw rilevato).

Mavaff...

In ogni caso sono riuscito grazie ai miei possenti mezzi (solo scambio di vecchiume in stile figurine dei tempi della squola elementare) a procurarmi una scheda compatibile.

Ma ripeto quanta fatica rispetto ad un sistema operativo più normale.

----------

## Scen

```

# emerge -e world

...

# watch -n 5 genlop -cn

...

Every 5,0s: genlop -cn                                                                                                                        Sun Nov  8 14:52:35 2009

 Currently merging 1 out of 666

 * sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc49

       current merge time: 17 seconds.

       ETA: less than a minute.

```

Ahr ahr ahr, c'ho un'installazione diabbbbolica di Gentoo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

Disgustorama: Microsoft brevetta sudo

Ma ridiamoci sù, và: http://xkcd.com/149/  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che sono latitante da un pò auguro anticipatamente buon natale a tutti, dovessi rimanere tale.

posto qui perché non mi pare una questione tale da impegnare un thread:

c'è un qualche editor di testi (multipiattaforma, identico nel comportamento sia su linux/BSD che su quegli altri due) che supporti il bbcode del forum ed abbia funzioni di anteprima?

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Visto che sono latitante da un pò auguro anticipatamente buon natale a tutti, dovessi rimanere tale.

 

mi unisco agl'auguri, visto che sono latitante anch'io, e spesso  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> c'è un qualche editor di testi (multipiattaforma, identico nel comportamento sia su linux/BSD che su quegli altri due) che supporti il bbcode del forum ed abbia funzioni di anteprima?

 

uhmm... temo che la risposta sia: "Solo una fervida immaginazione"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

Auguri anche da parte mia ...

----------

## mack1

Buon Natale a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

Buon Natale ed un felice emerge New World a tutti.

----------

## Kernel78

Laici auguri a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

è cambiato qualcosa?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808903.html

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> è cambiato qualcosa?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808903.html

 

fiko, mi piace il mio  :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> è cambiato qualcosa?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808903.html

 

Ellamiseria che lusso   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi unisco, tardivo come spesso capita, agli auguri per questo Natale e un buon emerge --new-year a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

http://www.aduc.it/iniziative/firma/id/5

per una volta tanto, mi dispiace di non aver mai, in vita mia, acquistato un computer con windows preinstallato.

----------

## Scen

HP to Acquire 3Com for $2.7 Billion

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2009/091111xa.html

 :Shocked: 

L'ho visto solo adesso: minghia, ste acquisizioni mi mettono sempre un po' i brividi  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

la condanna di google.

sicuramente, siamo toccati nel vivo, perché ogni interferenza nella circolazione dell'informazione e al diritto di espressione delle persone è un aggressione al nostro modo di intendere la libertà.

però, le motivazioni della sentenza contengono ragioni sulle quali è necessario riflettere.

google non è un intermediario passivo, nè un mero servizio di distribuzione di contenuti.

goggle è un soggetto attivo che processa tutta l'informazione a propria disposizione per scopi commerciali.

chiedere a google di accostare dei criteri etici agli interessi economici non è pretesa priva di fondamento.

quali sono i comportamenti etici che sarebbe opportuno chiedere a google e quali sono, invece, gli eccessi che bisogna evitare a tutti i costi?

----------

## Kernel78

scusa ma i dirigenti google sono statti condannati per violazione della legge sulla privacy (tu citi le motivazioni della sentenza che però non sono ancora state rese pubbliche dal giudice quindi non è chiaro come tu faccia a conoscerle) e non è sensato ne possibile aspettarsi che google controlli che tutti i soggetti ripresi in un video abbiano dato il loro consenso altrimenti se io faccio un video durante un matrimonio e poi lo metto online google dovrebbe controllare l'identità di ogni individuo e assicurarsi che abbia dato il proprio consenso ... con circa 20 ore di video caricati ogni minuti la cosa non è nemmeno lontanamente ipotizzabile ...

Io aspetto le motivazioni della sentenza per poter dare un giudizio con cognizione di causa ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> (tu citi le motivazioni della sentenza che però non sono ancora state rese pubbliche dal giudice quindi non è chiaro come tu faccia a conoscerle)

 

le posizioni dell'accusa sono già state diffuse.

è vero, però, che si tratta di informazioni parziali e incomplete, anche perché il processo sarebbe stato celebrato a porte chiuse.

non credo tuttavia che avrebbe senso giudicare la sentenza, neppure dopo la conoscenza delle motivazioni. le sentenze si accolgono come stanno e si applicano.

e ci si deve riflette. meglio perciò cominciare subito, senza aspettare novanta giorni.

per intanto, secondo me. l'argomento per cui goggle non sarebbe in grado di controllare i sorgenti è un argomento sbagliato: il controllo dell'informazione è la professione di google. se la difesa ha puntato esclusivamente su questo tasto, è giusto che sia arrivata una sentenza sfavorevole. il troppo insistere su questo punto, come viene fatto da più 

parti, rischia di produrre disinformazione.

semmai. mi chiedo se la colpa dei dirigenti sia davvero così grave. viviamo in un paese dove un manipolo di parlamentari riesce a proteggere per anni soggetti loschi del calibro di Di Girolamo (ora scaricato bipartizan, sia pure al secondo tentativo) e ci scandalizziamo per questa omissione. veniale al confronto.

in pratica, abbiamo uno stato che non è in grado di proteggere se stesso e, ad un tempo, leggi che pretendono protezione da un soggetto privato.

è un po' come mettere le ruote avanti ai buoi. fosse per me, da google pretenderei tutto, tranne che la protezione. pretenderei, ad esempio, una lealtà e una correttezza tali da non soffocare esperimenti virtuosi come quello di wikia-search, miseramente defunto. già ora google riveste una posizione dominante fuori. attribuirgli nuove competenze potrebbe a rovescio peggiorare gli scompensi.

ecco. sono convinto che la sentenza sia fondata su buone ragioni, prima ancora di poterle conoscere, ma mi chiedo se tutto questo sia buono e utile alla società.

edit: ecco. manco a dirlo. non hai il tempo di metterti a spiegare quello che vuoi dire che accade l'esempio che ti serviva.

si fa un gran parlare degli eccessi di google per un solo episodio di cronaca, ma sarebbero altre le cose da perseguire.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   (tu citi le motivazioni della sentenza che però non sono ancora state rese pubbliche dal giudice quindi non è chiaro come tu faccia a conoscerle) 
> 
> le posizioni dell'accusa sono già state diffuse.
> 
> 

 

si ma le motivazioni dell'accusa non sono le motivazioni del giudice ... a sentire l'accusa i dirigenti google si sarebbero dovuti beccare anche la condanna per diffamazione ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non credo tuttavia che avrebbe senso giudicare la sentenza, neppure dopo la conoscenza delle motivazioni. le sentenze si accolgono come stanno e si applicano.
> 
> e ci si deve riflette. meglio perciò cominciare subito, senza aspettare novanta giorni.
> ...

 

giudicare una decisione senza sapere perchè è stata presa non mi sembra una cosa molto sensata ...

più che riflettere, senza conoscere le motivazioni, ci si può limitare a contemplare ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per intanto, secondo me. l'argomento per cui goggle non sarebbe in grado di controllare i sorgenti è un argomento sbagliato: il controllo dell'informazione è la professione di google. se la difesa ha puntato esclusivamente su questo tasto, è giusto che sia arrivata una sentenza sfavorevole. il troppo insistere su questo punto, come viene fatto da più 
> 
> parti, rischia di produrre disinformazione.
> ...

 

il fatto che tu possa ritenerlo sbagliato è ininfluente, c'è una leggere comunitaria che vieta agli stati membri di richiedere controlli preventivi ... visto che dubito che il giudice sia così ignorante da non conoscere questa legge io rimango della mia opinione che bisogna aspettare di conoscere quali siano le motivazioni che hanno spinto il giudice a questa sentenza ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> semmai. mi chiedo se la colpa dei dirigenti sia davvero così grave. viviamo in un paese dove un manipolo di parlamentari riesce a proteggere per anni soggetti loschi del calibro di Di Girolamo (ora scaricato bipartizan, sia pure al secondo tentativo) e ci scandalizziamo per questa omissione. veniale al confronto.
> 
> 

 

senza sapere esattamente perchè il giudice ha deciso di condannarli risulta difficile rispondere anche a questa domanda ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco. sono convinto che la sentenza sia fondata su buone ragioni, prima ancora di poterle conoscere, ma mi chiedo se tutto questo sia buono e utile alla società.
> 
> 

 

quindi tu dici che anche tu avresti condannato questi dirigenti per violazione della privacy ? interessante ...

----------

## !equilibrium

o mio dio! ma nessuno che scaglia una pietra contro l'insensata legge sulla privacy?   :Laughing: 

è tutto lì il problema, è anacronistica, inutilmente burocratica e restrittiva dove non serve ed eccessivamente liberatoria dove invece servirebbe un maggior controllo.

p.s.: non mi stupirei se il giudice non conoscesse la legge comunitaria sopra menzionata, non è la prima volta che succede.

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> o mio dio! ma nessuno che scaglia una pietra contro l'insensata legge sulla privacy? 

 Eccolo! Ma parlerei soprattutto di come il garante ha peggiorato una legge già scritta male (considerando che tra gli esperti a disposizione dei nostri rappresentanti c'è la moglie di un certo "giornalista" televisivo non mi stupisco). *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> non mi stupirei se il giudice non conoscesse la legge comunitaria sopra menzionata

 non è che non la conosce, si limita a disapplicarla in favore della vigente normativa locale. Tradizionale impostazione dei giudici di tutti paesi, non solo italiani. Sta al parlamento non fare leggi che contravvengono alle direttive ed ai regolamenti (non leggi).

Considerando che dall'altra parte c'è che sostiene "in dottrina" (professoroni ed esperti del piffero) che i regolamenti (che ricordiamo sono emesse da un organo non completamente democratico come un parlamento) ma anche le direttive e persino quelle del WTO dovrebbero poter passare direttamente sopra le costituzioni... meglio così.

Sempre che sia stata già recepita al momento dei fatti.

Probabilmente la condanna sarà in relazione ai soli tempi per la rimozione del contenuto od alla tracciabilità dei responsabili ma vorrei ricordare quanto sia importante per tutto l'arco parlamentare e non far si che non si possa pubblicare inpunemente il video di un politico in situazioni od atteggiamenti disdicevoli.

----------

## djinnZ

lo so che ultimamente non sono così assiduo nel rompervi le scatole ma, in ogni caso, buona pasqua.

----------

## Peach

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=sky.return

ma che senso ha??

(si domanda retorica probabilmente..)

PS: hey ciao djinnZ

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=sky.return
> 
> ma che senso ha??
> 
> (si domanda retorica probabilmente..)
> ...

 

gli ho mandato un mp chiedendo chiarimenti.

----------

## djinnZ

Non credo che ti risponderà, mi sa che si è offeso ed ha voluto cancellare tutti i suoi post.

ps: alle volte ritornano...

----------

## cloc3

concorso a premi:

 *chi l'ha detto? wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voglio poter scegliere tra linux e windows
> 
> 

 

----------

## n0t

qualcuno ha la ps3?

----------

## ago

qualcuno ha provato i nuovi processori ultra low voltage dell'intel? 

Che tempi di compilazione avete prendendo esempio come pacchetto gcc?

Saluti

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> concorso a premi:
> 
>  *chi l'ha detto? wrote:*   
> 
> Voglio poter scegliere tra linux e windows
> ...

   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   concorso a premi:
> 
>  *chi l'ha detto? wrote:*   
> 
> Voglio poter scegliere tra linux e windows
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

lo ha detto uno spot pubblicitario rivolto a un target di ...

udite, udite:

COMMERCIALISTI !

caro djinnZ, il tuo destino è segnato.

a breve sarai l'unico che non riesce ad usare linux nel tuo settore.

 :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Confused:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Surprised: 

ma passiamo ad un ot più serioso.

sto cercando un masterizzatore cd/dvd per portatile con bus ata, anche di recupero.

mi serve per regalare un computer a un ragazzo handicappato che, senza masterizzatore, non se ne farebbe nulla.

purtroppo, i rivenditori in zona non mi sanno aiutare.

se qualcuno può fare qualche proposta, è preagto di contattarmi via pm.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> COMMERCIALISTI !caro djinnZ, il tuo destino è segnato.
> 
> a breve sarai l'unico che non riesce ad usare linux nel tuo settore.
> 
>         

 Ricordami di spaccarti la faccia se mai dovessimo incontrarci di persona. Dare del commercialista è una offesa grave (e non mi addentro nei dettagli).

Puoi dirmi in pm qual è il software e ti risponderò (sempre in pm) sulle condizioni reali alle quali viene offerto linux.

Molto genericamente ti dirò che il prezzo è sempre, almeno del 50%, superiore e viene imposta la distribuzione e l'hardware (quindi alla fine ti salassano lo stesso).

Ma in ogni caso voglio fare l'esempio sommario di una ditta edile (perchè è più semplice e lineare):

Avvio dell'azienda: comunicazione di apertura iva ed alla camera di commercio, unico software disponibile il famigerato comunica che pur essendo scritto in java è praticamente inutilizzabile con linux. Faccio notare che l'azienda deve intestarsi contestualmente la PEC ma senza che la ditta esista già l'unico modo pulito è farlo con legalmail (pagando i diritti camerali e la pec insieme per i tramite del notaio) guarda caso delle camere di commercio.

A questo punto devi iniziare a comprare i materiali e le attrezzature e le fatture puoi registrarle dove ti pare.

Da notare che le istruzioni per usare la PEC con client diversi dai soliti outcess o winmail spesso sono incomplete od errate.

Dovrai predisporre gli f24 ed o lo fai tramite banca (e troppe non vanno con ff) o tramite il commercialista che deve usare il software sogei (che è tragico da usare su mac e su linux devi fare operazioni assurde di estrazione od usare wine, considerando che in genre il controlli aggiornati vengono rilasciati massimo due o tre giorni prima della scadenza).

Assunzione del personale: Comunicazione ad inps, inail e cassa edile. La terza la si fa su carta ed in genere i modelli sono in formato word, ed il sito inps ha grossi problemi con IE 8; interessante notare che presto dette comunicazioni, al momento gratuite, dovranno essere fatte tramite comunica pagando i diritti camerali. Assunzione del personale propriamente detta tramite sito web, entro il prossimo anno per l'autenticazione si dovrà usare il dui e quello con linux non ne vuol sapere di andare (ma già FF su windozz è un dramma).

Per poter presentare la DIA bisogna richiedere il DURC tramite sito web che funziona solo con IE (o meglio che si blocca misteriosamente con gli altri) e presentata la DIA bisogna presentare la dichiarazione d'inizio lavori all'inail (e funziona solo con acrobat) e, secondo la provincia, comunicare alla cassa edile con il solito documento word (o preferibilmente excel con password di protezione).

Se piove, quando funzionerà, per chidere la cassa integrazione dovrai passare dal solito sito dell'inps che a parte l'autenticazione con il dui non funziona per nulla con browser diversi da ie (e queste procedure sono realizzate su server lotus domino di versione antica).

Per scaricare le malattie a breve dovrai passare per il solito sito dell'inps ed usare il solito programmino per decrittarle.

A questo punto puoi fare le buste paga e dopo aver pagato gli F24 dovrai inviare l'emens a ll'inps ed o lo fai tramite una interfaccia web lentissima e balorda o passi per l'apposita procedura rilasciata solo per... windows.

Se vuoi chieder un finanziamento o partecipare a qualche bando per le agevolazioni oggi si passa sempre per dike e PEC etc.

Trascorso l'anno dovrai predisporre il bilancio (fedra/dike sono uguali a comunica e la firma digitale, a parte i problemi generali, adesso la danno con le "chiavette" per le quali il software da usare e quello incluso) e le dichiarazioni (come per gli f24).

In pratica tranne che per registrare le fatture e predisporre il cedolino (che sono a stento il 10% del lavoro, e sotto il profilo meramente operativo) devi sempre passare per un pc windows.

Tra l'altro quelle che offrono con linux sono procedure web e proposte che vanno verso il cluod computing (e non quello del tuo server ma quello a trappola del loro server a loro condizioni di cui si è già discusso). Questi sono i fatti.

Ovviamente la cosa la ho descritta da un punto di vista materiale, bisogna anche contare che per stabilire lo stipendio di un dipendente o decidere se val la pena di importare direttamente delle mattonelle o farlo tramite importatore italiano, giusto per citarne un paio, devi consultare la normativa e non esistono banche dati che non vogliano di fatto un pc windozz dedicato.

Considerando lo stato della rete di vendita e le condizioni mi domando solo perché abbiano voluto buttar soldi in pubblicità o meglio, chi hanno foraggiato per farla.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ricordami di spaccarti la faccia

 

 :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Confused:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Surprised: 

se ho suscitato una risposta così lunga devo proprio essere riuscito a dirla grossa...

so perfettamente quale possa essere l'attendibilità di un testo pubblicitario.

tuttavia, mi sembra significativo il fatto che uno spot abbia provato a toccare un simile tasto.

infatti, indipendentemente dalla consistenza tecnologica intrinseca del fenomeno, si può supporre che sia vera una delle due affermazioni:

a)  gli autori dello spot ritengono che un commercialista possa conoscere linux al punto da desiderare di usarlo.

b)  gli autori dello spot ritengono utile per accreditare la propria autorevolezza sostenere di conoscere linux.

non sarà granché, ma qualcosa di positivo potrebbe esserci.

----------

## djinnZ

Lasciamo perdere ma non ho una grande opinione della mia categoria, figurarsi dei "cugini"...

Diciamo che la situazione è più del genere:

dato che ormai il commercialista medio rifiuta di acquistare pacchetti di assistenza su windows perchè qualcosa ormai la ha imparata, dato che ormai sono in troppi a lamentare il salasso in continuo aumento (ogni nuova corbelleria dell'e-governement è stata seguita da aumenti del costo del software dedicato, dato che qualcuno ha iniziato a sbraitare quando si è visto un conto a parte tra MS-Office professional e windows server e vista (con adeguamento hw) pari o superiore al costo dell'intero anno precedente, dato che i giochetti con le licenze non si possono più fare, dato che ormai i distubatori abituali in sede di convegno sono tutti beneinformati sull'argomento ( spesso sono i primi a stare a tra i windozziani convinti e non sanno bene quel che dicono ma le voci girano  :Twisted Evil:  ) le software house italiane stanno provando a rifilare linux (solo come server e solo per le operazioni elementari) per lucrare nel frattempo l'aggiornamento (come è stato ai tempi dell'abbandono di unix e os/400 per windows, si parla di un buon 60% di fatturato in più tra il famigerato '98 ed il 2000).

In alcuni casi vengono imposte condizioni capestro in relazione alla distribuzione ed all'hw.

Ma il nodo centrale è che per poter effettuare le operazioni finali devi sempre avere almeno un client windows.

Questo, responsabilità del governo ladro ed imbecille, limita qualsiasi sviluppo e la concorrenza.

L'unica arma è continuare a parlarne, come sempre.

----------

## xdarma

Tralasciando i dettagli, mi è capitato di installare una applicazione per kde3 su una gentoo molto trascurata.

L'ultimo "emerge --sync" che riporta /var/log/emerge.log è:

```
1194098010: Started emerge on: Nov 03, 2007 13:53:30

1194098010:  *** emerge  sync

1194098010:  === sync

1194098012: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

1194098271: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

1194098466:  *** terminating.
```

Interessante questa distribuzione che ti permette di installare software a distanza di quasi 3 anni  ;-)

----------

## Kernel78

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Interessante questa distribuzione che ti permette di installare software a distanza di quasi 3 anni  

 

dipende da quale sw si tratta, se inizi a tirare in ballo dipendenze serie rischi di passare una vita a risolvere blocchi & co.

----------

## xdarma

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> dipende da quale sw si tratta, se inizi a tirare in ballo dipendenze serie rischi di passare una vita a risolvere blocchi & co.

 

Ho installato kftpgrabber, un client ftp per kde3.

Tieni conto che se digito "emerge -uD world" non compila nessun pacchetto perché crede di essere già "update".

Mi sarei aspettato di non riuscire a scaricare i sorgenti, più che di avere problemi di dipendenze o blocchi.

Comunque se mi dici che ho avuto fortuna, ci credo  :-)

----------

## lucapost

ma non era cloc3 quello rimasto a kde3?

----------

## Kernel78

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Tieni conto che se digito "emerge -uD world" non compila nessun pacchetto perché crede di essere già "update".
> 
> Mi sarei aspettato di non riuscire a scaricare i sorgenti, più che di avere problemi di dipendenze o blocchi.
> 
> Comunque se mi dici che ho avuto fortuna, ci credo  

 

effettivamente, se non ha più fatto sync ...

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ma non era cloc3 quello rimasto a kde3?

 

Se fa quello che mi serve posso anche tenerlo, e adesso che ci penso ho due gentoo "in disuso" con kde3.

Sulla macchina predetta non aggiorno gentoo per mancanza di tempo e/o pigrizia.

L'altra macchina non la uso praticamente mai e quindi è rimasto tutto "all'età dell'oro"  :-D

----------

## xdarma

Ho saputo che Autodesk ha realizzato una versione di AutoCAD:

Mac, bentornato Autocad

Saranno anche passati ben 18 anni dalla versione precedente e sarà anche vero che gli utenti Mac sono più numerosi e più "aziendalisti" di quelli linux: però non riesco a percepirla come una notizia completamente positiva.

Vedremo mai una versione di AutoCAD su linux?

La parentela tra linux e MacOSX temo non servirà a niente: Adobe non mi sembra si sia mai impegnata molto sul fronte linux.

Non capisco perché i colossi del software non facciano il porting su linux.

Anzi, una mezza idea ce l'ho ma ha un gusto amaro.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi sono ritrovato una ram di troppo ed ho pensato di portare il desktop che uso al lavoro a 2GB (e parola da quando lo ho assemblato ed installato gentoo ed XP non ho mai cambiato nulla, neppure la conf del kernel, negli ultimi due anni).

Guarda caso quell'altro ha smesso di funzionare richiedendo il rinnovo o l'acquisto di una nuova licenza (cosa impossibile in quanto non più in vendita) in quanto l'hardware era stato modificato.

Coincidenza? Sarà deformazione professionale (nel mio lavoro non esistono le coincidenze) ma guardacaso in questo modo la macchina è diventata compatibile con quella fetenzia della "nuova" "innovativa" versione.

Se non altro mi rincuora perchè quando si inziano ad usare simili mezzucci vuol dire che l'azienda non naviga in così buone acque...

Poi mi chiedono perchè faccio i salti mortali per tentare di liberarmene...

Se qualcuno sa consigliarmi una valida associazione cosumatori per dargli un poco di fastidio...

----------

## Scen

Ragassuoli, questo è il mio estremo saluto: me ne vado da tutto ciò che riguarda Gentoo, la mia esperienza con questa fantastica distribuzione è ormai giunta al termine!

Buona fortuna e buon proseguimento a tutti quanti, è stata una bellissima esperienza  :Smile: 

Ciao,

Davide

----------

## bandreabis

Ho letto la tua lettera nella ML.

Che dire, grazie di tutto quello che hai fatto per noi.

Mi toccherà impararmi l'inglese per usare gentoo.

Arrivederci.

Andrea

----------

## Onip

peccato, grazie per il lavoro che hai fatto.

----------

## cloc3

diamine.

ma dove ci vogliono portare? ci promettono la banda larga e ci danno la banda stretta?

----------

## pascalbrax

Ciao ragazzi! dopo anni e anni di assenza (provando uno sfracello di nuove distro), rieccomi qui!

dopo aver provato ubuntu (meh.), essere tornato un po' su debian, provato qualche embedded, mi sono trovato bene a installare mint sul portatile.

ieri ho installato gentoo su un mio piccolo serverino fatto in casa, diamine non mi ricordo quasi più nulla di come si installa gentoo "from scratch" ma sembra che ce l'abbia quasi fatta.

Ora mi rimane solo da convincere grub a installarsi su un /boot "raidato"...  :Razz: 

Volevo passare per un saluto veloce!

PS: fedeliallalinea è ancora da queste parti?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi! dopo anni e anni di assenza (provando uno sfracello di nuove distro), rieccomi qui!

 

Bentornato :-)

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> diamine non mi ricordo quasi più nulla di come si installa gentoo "from scratch" ma sembra che ce l'abbia quasi fatta.

 

il tool gentoo è quasi stabile rispetto ad una volta: pensa che generalmente "emerge --depclean" non ti distrugge il sistema ;-)

----------

## cloc3

hatz.

----------

## djinnZ

http://www.inventati.org/ai/crackdown/legal.html

ed altre...

non riesco certo ad esser triste

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non riesco certo ad esser triste

 

e perché dovresti?

----------

## djinnZ

a pensarci bene, sempre con il "senno di poi"...

...forse perché sono riusciti a risolvere?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a pensarci bene, sempre con il "senno di poi"...
> 
> ...forse perché sono riusciti a risolvere? 

 

 :Laughing: 

in effetti. la riflessione è profonda.

il danno è risultato troppo esiguo per dare contezza alla grande massa del pericolo a cui espone se stessa, affidando le proprie risorse a un (dis)servizio di quel genere.

----------

## djinnZ

[applauso] non sarei riuscito a dirla meglio.

sarei, non nego, tentato di aggiungere una valutazione sull'ovvietà e le masse ma oggi (al lavoro "per protesta") mi devo trattenere ... va a finire male se dico quel che penso (e quel che so).

----------

## lucapost

uh, quasi cinque mesi che non scrivo sul forum...

----------

## pingoo

Cavolo, questa non la sapevo proprio, mi fa piacere ma anche no.

Segnalo pure questo motore di ricerca che uso con piacere da qualche giorno

----------

## djinnZ

dovevo scrivere qualche giorno fa ma non avevo tempo.

Comunque, mentre viene prorogata la presentazione delle dichiarazioni ed il direttore "bacchetta" il personale, nessuno parla di come il "popolo dei fessi" (facendo il verso a tanti pseudogiornalisti prezzolati che inneggiano ad un certo inutile sito internet) possa essere bersaglio delle attenzioni dell'ADE (mai sigla fu più azzeccata).

Invito a riflettere (od anche a sghignazzare se non risultate sul "registro dei fessi") pertanto sulle ripercussioni che la pubblicazione di foto delle proprie vacanze, feste, serate etc. ed in generale l'attività "su internett" può avere sotto il profilo "fiscale".

Ma i primi segni c'erano già stati alcuni eclatanti...

ma si sa che la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta...

----------

## koma

ogni tanto torno a scrutare nel silenzio il forum di gentoo... e dato che conosco molto bene chi ci gira stasera lascio qui una domanda sperando di trovare una buona risposta.

Tenendo presente che conosco airport e airport express di Apple, sto cercando un sistema di "filodiffusione" wifi (s.o. less quindi niente computer sparsi per casa mi bastano 3 farm da gestire  :Wink:  ).

Ho 3 stereo in 3 stanze diverse della casa senza una linea elettrica comune (non sto a spiegare il perchè). Vorrei qualcosa che in WiFi trasmettesse l'audio (il video non mi serve ma non escludo le soluzioni che lo integrano) possibilmente con una qualità decente (i trasmettitori AV che ho visto/testato sono penosi  hanno un loss pauroso e mandare un flac 5.1 su un impianto da 200watt RMS con quei sistemi è come rigare volontariamente la fiancata di una bella modo.

Quindi sono qui a chiedervi... HOW?

-K

----------

## cloc3

http://www.istruzione.it/web/ministero/cs230911

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> http://www.istruzione.it/web/ministero/cs230911
> 
> 

 

E i black Block antiTAV dov'erano mentre costruivano sto tunnel di 730km??  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mi torna in mente La guerra invernale del Tibet. ___

Scritto da cotanta [censura] poi... lasciamo perdere. Non vorrei fornire a moderatori l'appiglio per bannarmi (anche se riportando quel che penso su certe persone ne avrebbero più che un motivo).

Ripeto, forse è passato inosservato l'altro mio post sull'argomento, i mirror gento sulla rete garr sono spariti e mi pare che in generale i mirror italiani si stiano rarefacendo. Ma d'altro canto hanno ragione [censura], se domani dovranno lavorare per obbligo di legge [censura] con quell'altro [censura] sistema che [censura] imparano a fare ad usare linux? E che studiano a fare se il futuro è da sguatteri ad esser fortunati?

Ma nel frattempo, mentre svendiamo ai cinesi marchi e prodotti simbolo dell'italia, mentre facciamo di tutto perchè la ricerca applicata e gli investimenti per lo sviluppo tecnologico siano dirottati all'estero o semplicemente scartati, buttiamo tanti bei soldini nella ricerca pura (altrimenti definita "scienza spettacolo") e vantiamocene per far vedere che non abbiamo segato tutto il resto.

Rispettando la lezione del "sabotaggio ideologico"...

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> buttiamo tanti bei soldini nella ricerca pura (altrimenti definita "scienza spettacolo") e vantiamocene per far vedere che non abbiamo segato tutto il resto.
> 
> 

 

non sta neppure qui il punto.

la ricerca pura è tutt'altro che spettacolare e possiede dignità assolutamente autorevole.

se una nazione giocasse il 100% dei prorpi investimeti nella ricerca pura io sarei contento, a patto che questo 100% rappresenti contemporaneamente una frazione dignitosa del pil.

il guaio, qui, è la spocchia initrinseca del comunicato che trasuda in un modo ancor più pesante dell'ignoranza palese.

vantarsi di aver devoluto un contributo in questo modo è un comportamento riprovevole in sè.

i soldi per la ricerca non devono provenire dalla benevolenza mecenatesca del politico di grido, ma devono essere distribuiti dalla comunità scientifica in modo libero e indipendente. in questa intevista lo stesso Antonio Ereditato esprime con grande diplomazia questo concetto, riconoscendo l'enorme contributo dell'INFN al suo risultato, ma facendo chiaramente capire quanto gliene impippi della nostra gelmina.

per dire, oramai, lui si sente più svizzero che italiano...

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   buttiamo tanti bei soldini nella ricerca pura (altrimenti definita "scienza spettacolo") e vantiamocene per far vedere che non abbiamo segato tutto il resto. non sta neppure qui il punto.

 

No è qui il punto (scusa ma avevo saltato un corsivo scrivendo).

Premesso che tra l'altro il contributo dell'italia è da pezzenti rispetto ad altre nazioni (anche vero che la francia, per prenderne una, in quanto potenza nucleare trova interessi più diretti, se non altro nella formazione che il cern può offrire indirettamente nella percezione della poloazione) e che non è stato certo stabilito dalla signora in questione (va bene che ormai in politica l'uso è attribuirsi il merito delle iniziative programmate da altri quando giungono a qualcosa e far spallucce scaricando le responsabilità quando si rivelano dei fallimenti).

La ricerca applicata ha sempre maggiore importanza rispetto alla ricerca pura (la vera ricerca pura) ma solo uno stato, attraverso un iter burocratico (perché una vera burocrazia serve solo ad evitare trattamenti di favore), può seriamente devolvere fondi a quest'ultima.

Senza lasciare che il mondo accademico decida autonomamente (un poco per l'inclinazione all'ipse dixit, razionalmente perché non si può affidare al solone di turno o ad una elite illuminata qualcosa senza ripercussioni).

Certo il cern è importante ma ci sono tanti problemi più immediati che attendono soluzione.

Altrimenti il rischio, in un sistema basato sul mecenatismo, è che venga finanziata la "scienza spettacolo" con tutta l'eterodossia e l'asservimento ad altri fini che implica.

Quindi vittoria della piaggeria sulla razionalità e finanziamento di tante verità utilissime e fondamentali come sapere se la vita di vip è più o meno lunga della vita di una persona normale, se un italiano dorme mezz'ora in più di un inglese, quanto tromba in media una persona, quanto è lungo in media l'uccello (o perdonatemi l'accostamento con una greve battuta quanto è profonda la vagina) etc.

Dobbiamo capire che questa classe politica, in toto, ha la sola mira di imporci gli aspetti più odiosi del modello sociale anglofono. E la ricerca vista esclusivamente attraverso il mecenatismo è uno dei tanti. Da far rimpiangere i tempi di Andreatti e Craxi che almeno avrebbero promesso (per dimenticarsene nello stesso istante) di programmare nuovi finanziamenti. Da notare che il tono è più nell'"avete visto? sono serviti, ora passiamo ad altro". Ed il bello è che l'opposizione non risponde sono soldi buttati o che è il caso di dare di più visti i risultati, si accoda negli stessi termini o lancia vaghe accuse sui tagli.

I risultati più vicini a noi? Che i mirror linux, non essendo sponsorizzati dalla spocchia accademica e non essendo graditi all lobby vicino al regime si segano.

Per non dire di quanto mi fa incazzare rigirare un fallimento (che un italiano sia dovuto andar via a produrre) in trionfalismo.

----------

## cloc3

steve jobs?

un buon sarto. usava tessuti buoni.

----------

## lucapost

bu

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> bu

 unix è un esempio di tessuto scelto con cura.

per il resto, ritengo che apple abbia sempre saputo confezionare bene i propri prodotti, ma non ho mai capito cosa abbia portato di veramente originale sul mercato.

----------

## djinnZ

Rispetto agli ignobili figuri che tentano di accostargli si deve dire che la sua abilità è sempre stato il cosiddetto hack, riassemblare e proporre impieghi non previsti dall'ideatore originale. L'innovazione è nella destinazione non nella concezione.

Anche se non ho mai pensato all'acquisto dei suoi prodotti (next escluso) è stato un imprenditore apprezzabile.

Da non confondere con chi, per fortuna (raccomandazione ed appoggio), è riuscito a proporre condizioni peggiori ad un target di consumo isterico.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da non confondere

 

appunto.

quando ho postato l'OT era nell'immediatezza del fatto, ed ero già nauseato da tutta quella confusione.

anche sulla destinazione avrei da ridire.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'innovazione è nella destinazione

 

qui si può condividere.

ma tenendo presente che se di bianco si vestono le spose,

non è la cerimonia a fare il matrimonio.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ero già nauseato da tutta quella confusione

 Idem, anche perché l'accostamento preferito dai tanti imbrattacarte (giornalista è una parola grossa) era con quel parassita del librodeifessi che ha l'unico merito di non aver fatto niente (ma colà dove si vuol quel che si puote hanno deciso che è l'uomo dell'anno).

Avrà sempre il mio disprezzo, così come quelli che stanno a beatificarlo raccolgono tutta la mia insofferenza.

Quando l'apple nacque non aveva niente di speciale tecnologicamente parlando, e neppure il sistema era questa gran cosa. Però fino a quel momento nessuno aveva pensato di assemblare un computer a quel modo ottenendo quel costo e quel grado di versatilità.

Eccellente lavoro di ingegneria nel senso proprio del termine.

Ha capito al momento giusto che il design ha la sua importanza dovendo mettere un pc in casa e che utilizzando la tecnologia di assemblaggio dei portatili, matura per poter essere offerta allo stesso costo dei case fissi tradizionali, poteva fare un pc com meno cavi e lo ha saputo piazzare.

etc.

Che da questa bravura poi si passi a farne il perno del mondo dell'IT... è l'ennesima dimostrazione del perché è necessario iniziare ad istituire i campi di sterminio per i lecchini. La piaggeria sta condannando l'umanità.

Tanto per meglio chiarire il mio (ed anche tuo) pensiero.

----------

## djinnZ

Nel mese normalmente deputato alla commemorazione dei defunti assistiamo agli ultimi spasmi della democrazia.

Riposi in pace.

----------

## djinnZ

Congratulazioni ad ago, nuovo devel per la sezione amd64.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Congratulazioni ad ago, nuovo devel per la sezione amd64.

 

Grazie, colgo l'occasione per augurare buone feste a tutti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti Ago, e tanti auguri, vecchio forum & fiammanti compilatori  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

mi aggiungo per il nuovo anno, visto che continuo a detestare il natale e mi sono reso latitante per l'occasione.

----------

## djinnZ

ci hanno detto che l'italia era malvista in europa (sia dai regimi che dai cittadini) a causa del comportamento riprovevole di taluni esponenti politici.

Tanto per continuare a renderci antipatici ai nostri concittadini europei (più che ai rispettivi regimi nazionali, ma questo conta poco)

Adesso il parlamento italiano (o meglio, una parte... leghista) si permette di portare avanti (controcorrente, rifacendo il verso ad un certo ... "me ne frego!") una fotocopia della proposta di legge che il regime negli stati uniti ha dovuto mettere da parte.

Come se il caos degli ultimi giorni non ci fosse stato vanno avanti, imperterriti.

la solita figura dimm[censura]...

----------

## djinnZ

sic stantibus rebus...   :Confused: 

----------

## saverik

...credevo di aver visto di tutto nella mia vita... poi ho visto i leghisti..che invenzione!!!!

----------

## cloc3

segnalo:

https://fsf.org/news/fsf-condemns-partnership-between-mozilla-and-adobe-to-support-digital-restrictions-management

http://www.defectivebydesign.org/no-drm-in-html5

----------

## lollix01

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> segnalo:
> 
> https://fsf.org/news/fsf-condemns-partnership-between-mozilla-and-adobe-to-support-digital-restrictions-management
> 
> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/no-drm-in-html5

 Gandhi è da scemi, certe cose avvengono perchè non si uccid, Berlusconi, la destra, la sinistra, Bill Gates, i neo-fascisti, i naziskin... dovrebbero essere uccisi, insieme a chi si oppone.

Hello!                                  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lollix01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Hello!                                 

 

 :Sad: 

e allora.

cosa facciamo di Franceschini  :Question: 

----------

## djinnZ

Quando l'imbecille governo "techniko" guidato da quell'incapace di Amato incominciò a parlare di riforma del sistema previdenziale il coro di ragli provenienti dai sindacati zittì le voci di opposizione che riportavano dati preoccupanti negli stati uniti.

In tempi non sospetti, all'indomani delle prime crisi di fine secolo, si potevano leggere stime preoccupanti di collasso, non default, del sistema previdenziale privatistico nell'area di common law, collasso fissato matematicamente tra il 2016 ed il 2018.

Adesso non se ne parla più.

Dato che la dittatura partita da quel solone idiota di Monti ha provveduto ad assegnare il dominio dell'Europa, per la facciata, ad un Ciriaco De Mita reincarnato e sfilarci i soldi per darli alle banche d'affari ponendo i presupposti per la graduale soppressione delle banche commerciali italiane (il Monte dei Paschi non è importante perché è la più antica banca non fallita sino ad oggi del pianeta, è importante perché è la prima banca commerciale propriamente detta che sia stata fondata, e quel pezzo di storia vogliono trasformare nella sua antitesi). E nel mentre ci hanno sfilato i soldi per appianare i debiti oltreoceano e mantenere i parassiti d'oltremanica, che dopo aver smantellato il sistema produttivo dietro alla Tacher (che al suo curriculum poteva vantare l'aver sviluppato la formula del gelato con più aria dentro e quindi meno costoso) ed al suo "i minatori rompono con le loro pretese, via le miniere" etc, di prestiti e finanza vivono.

Inutile dire che quel cazzaro, avanzo di sagrestia, al governo dietro le sue melense frasi fatte e le sue sparate cela solo ed esclusivamente la volontà dei responsabili della situazione attuale che sono sempre gli stessi dal 1620.

Per i diritti d'autore la situazione è semplice, se viene meno questo sistema di cacca poi quelle multinazionali che ci propinano sempre gli stessi film come vanno avanti?

Diciamocelo francamente, non è un problema di pirateria, non vado al cinema da più di due anni e non penso neppure di scaricarli è sempre la stessa solfa.

Se tutti fanno come me... devono trovare altri modi per pagarsi le mutande di platino. E si finisce a tartassare tutto.

Che alla fine tutti stì soldi finiscano nelle tasche di chi ne ha di più è il sistema quindi alla lunga dall SIAE finiscono alla MAFIAA.

In effetti le uniche differenze tra la Merkel e l'ex primo ministro italiano, a parte il sesso (e qui il dubbio ci sarebbe), sono nell'affrontare lui uno scandalo BOT scoperti sfruttando una vittoria nei mondiali (di una squadra quotata perdente) ed il trovarsi a gestire un mare di soldi per un'emergenza economica piuttosto che per la ricostruzione post sisma.

I metodi politici ed il piazzamento ad hoc di sue creature invece sono proprio gli stessi.

Ma se quegli impuniti della lega negli ultimi giorni di Berlusconi invece che al governo stavano a pensare a come far approvare una legge liberticida sul diritto d'autore che dava modo di censurare una pagina solo perché parlava di qualcosa oggetto di diritto d'autore... ci vogliamo ancora stupire?!

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i diritti d'autore la situazione è semplice, se viene meno questo sistema di cacca poi quelle multinazionali che ci propinano sempre gli stessi film
> 
> come vanno avanti?

 

questo mi preoccupa poco, per la verità.

la pochezza di certa politica sarà arginata facilmente dagli anticorpi naturali del sistema.

gli oneri enormi della nuova tassa obbligheranno i compratori a rovesciarsi in massa sul mercato estero, via ebay, trascinando i gabellieri ancora più a fondo nella rete.

lo sconcerto viene osservando come, agitando questa frusta balorda, i medesimi fantini galoppino il cavallo sciancato delle riforme.

cambiare le regole e preservare all'infinito la stolidità dei comportamenti.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> questo mi preoccupa poco, per la verità.
> 
> la pochezza di certa politica sarà arginata facilmente dagli anticorpi naturali del sistema.
> 
> gli oneri enormi della nuova tassa obbligheranno i compratori a rovesciarsi in massa sul mercato estero, via ebay, trascinando i gabellieri ancora più a fondo nella rete.

 Invece è doppiamente preoccupante perché non fa altro che continuare a danneggiare le imprese italiane a favore delle multinazionali straniere.

Sembra che stiano lavorando per distruggerci. O comunque per toglierci la volntà oltre che le forze per poter andare avanti. *cloc3 wrote:*   

> lo sconcerto viene osservando come, agitando questa frusta balorda, i medesimi fantini galoppino il cavallo sciancato delle riforme.
> 
> cambiare le regole e preservare all'infinito la stolidità dei comportamenti.

 Stiamo parlando degli stessi avanzi di sagrestia travestiti da radical chich che per tre volte hanno contraddetto la volontà esplicitamente sancita dal popolo sovrano? Come nel caso del prelievo obbligatorio sulla busta paga dell'iscrizione sindacale istituito già contro il volere comune, abrogato da referendum, reistituito, ri-abrogato per referendum, reistiuito ancora sottraendolo ai contributi.

O del fatto che più di metà dei parlamentari sono stati eletti a torto (come nel caso dei leghisti che la avevano portata avanti la perversione e poi hanno cambiato direzione) od a ragione avversando apertamente quella stortura di legge elettorale e quando è stata abolita perché incostituzionale se ne sono usciti con una stortura ancora peggiore ed il voler cambiare direttamente la costituzione.

Come quei commessi imbecilli che continuano a piazzarti davanti una scelta scartata anche se lo hai detto chiaramente che non ne vuoi sapere fino a che non ti girano le scatole e te ne vai senza comprare più nulla.

Ma il problema di fondo resta che con simili azioni non solo ci dissanguano, fanno scappare la gente. Ci si lamenta dei clandestini e dei turisti ridotti ma se uno straniero deve chiedere un visto turistico le nostre ambasciate lo sfiancano con procedure assurde e richieste inique come dover comprare i travel cheque del piffero (strumento vetusto ed ormai abbandonato che è solo soldi regalati ad american express, ovvero a Goldman Sachs, la banca dell'ex premier) pena ritardi, non poter chiedere prima di quindici giorni il visto per il cui rilascio possono essere necessari fino a venti giorni costringendo a prendere il biglietto all'ultimo momento con aggravi di spesa nell'ordine del 50% a parità di classe e persino richieste comiche sulla motivazione del viaggio.

In vacanza in Asia ho conosciuto un sacco di persone che o hanno rinunciato a venire in italia o, più stupidi, hanno deciso di sottostare all'estorsione dei viaggi organizzati dai grandi tour operator o, più furbi, hanno pensato bene di chiedere il visto presso le rappresentanze della Francia o della Germania che hanno un atteggiamento più pratico e fattivo, con il risultato che hanno dimezzato il soggiorno in Italia, tutti soldi sottratti alla nostra ex compagnia di bandiera ed alle casse degli operatori turistici italiani.

Sono arrivati a chiedere, all'indicazione di una scadenza improrogabile per poter intervenire ad una cerimonia nuziale, copia della partecipazione da accludere ai documenti. Troppo assurdo anche per farne una barzelletta.

----------

## xdarma

Sembra che quelli di redhat non ammettano dinieghi e quando qualcuno gli chiude la porta in faccia, buttano giù la parete:

 *Quote:*   

> CHANGES WITH 221:
> 
> [...cut...]
> 
>         * kdbus support is no longer compile-time optional. It is now
> ...

 

L'unica definizione che mi viene in mente è "hijacking".    :Confused: 

Spero che entro la fine dell'anno redhat tenti un fork del kernel.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Speriamo che crepino. Che falliscano è difficile visto che sono sovvenzionati dagli alfieri del proprietario a mio avviso.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Speriamo che crepino.

 

A parte la soddisfazione personale, rimarrebbe il problema del codice che hanno prodotto e degli effetti di tale prodotto.

Secondo me bisognerebbe "bandire" il loro codice e creare (o adottare, se esite già) un'alternativa alle soluzioni da "cavallo di troia" che cercano di imporre.

Purtroppo le distribuzioni tendono a non coordinarsi, e chi avrebbe l'autorità morale sembra non preoccuparsi del problema.

 *Quote:*   

>  Che falliscano è difficile visto che sono sovvenzionati dagli alfieri del proprietario a mio avviso.

 

Un utente gentoo in un post del forum internazionale faceva notare che redhat ha contratti con il ministero della difesa e che per sua esperienza diretta questo implica che i militari hanno diritto ad interferire con le decisioni aziendali sia a livello manageriale che tecnico. Da quanto raccontava, nel suo caso hanno chiesto espressamente di offuscare il codice in maniera da renderlo incomprensibile.

Tralasciando la veridicità di quello che scrive, mi sembra di vedere molti punti in comune con l'affaire systemd/udev/kdbus.

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema dei signori di RH è che da un lato mantengono librerie di retrocompatibilità assurde perché i loro clienti così vogliono poi, quando fa loro comodo (o fa comodo ai loro amici) pretendono di abbandonare tutto mda un giorno all'altro.

Il software open source si poneva l'obiettivo di combattere l'obsolescenza programmata, le restrizioni all'accesso al mercato tramite le certificazioni, le limitazioni intrinseche al software.

RH ha come politica sostenere al massimo proprio queste cose. Il loro obiettivo è sempre stato un windows/ios travestito da linux.

L'accoppiata con i signori di gnome che hanno sempre avuto la mentalità del "non lo uso quindi va eliminato" produce questi effetti.

L'unica cosa sensata da fare sarebbe boicottare freedesktop, gnome e tutte le porcherie che RH ha introdotto. Ma dispero che molte distribuizioni, a cominciare da debian, si rendano conto che stanno solo facendo il gioco del nemico.

Alla fine dovranno ridurre linux come android.

In ambito contabile RH spesso è l'unica soluzione causa incompatibilità varie che ti farebbero impazzire. Ed RH di contro garantisce ai fornitori che solo un certo hardware sarà utilizzabile.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> RH ha come politica sostenere al massimo proprio queste cose. Il loro obiettivo è sempre stato un windows/ios travestito da linux.

 

Ovviamente con lock-in a loro favore.

E se la memoria non mi tradisce, non è neanche la prima volta che redhat cerca di "forkare" a proprio favore.

 *Quote:*   

> L'unica cosa sensata da fare sarebbe boicottare freedesktop, gnome e tutte le porcherie che RH ha introdotto. Ma dispero che molte distribuizioni, a cominciare da debian, si rendano conto che stanno solo facendo il gioco del nemico.

 

Apparentemente systemd e compagnia bella viene adottatto dalle distribuzioni perché gli semplifica il lavoro. Dicono sia uno standard, quindi è tutto più facile. E quindi penso sia difficile che le distribuzioni si accordino contro una soluzione comoda e pronta all'uso.

 *Quote:*   

> Alla fine dovranno ridurre linux come android.

 

Tutti a pagare royalties a redhat? Ma no, non succederà mai.  LOL

 *Quote:*   

> In ambito contabile RH spesso è l'unica soluzione causa incompatibilità varie che ti farebbero impazzire. Ed RH di contro garantisce ai fornitori che solo un certo hardware sarà utilizzabile.

 

Per certi versi questo sarebbe un merito di redhat: riuscire a fare business vendendo pacchetti hardware+software+assistenza. Certo, se per farlo funzionare devi introdurre appositamente delle incompatibilità, mi tocca depennare anche questo punto dalla lista di cose utili che fa redhat.  :-(

----------

## djinnZ

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> E se la memoria non mi tradisce, non è neanche la prima volta che redhat cerca di "forkare" a proprio favore.

 Infatti, senza dimenticare che hanno mantenuto i kernel 2.6 attivi a suon di patch assurde ben oltre la loro vita.

Tutto per mantenere in vita i software legacy dei loro clienti. *xdarma wrote:*   

> una soluzione comoda e pronta all'uso

 Solo una soluzione adatta a certi meccanismi delle distribuzioni più bimbominkiose. 

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Tutti a pagare royalties a redhat? Ma no, non succederà mai.  LOL

 Non mi riferisco a questo. Mi riferisco al poter introdurre tante complicazioni alla personalizzazione da renderla impossibile. Ti becchi il pacco così com'è e te lo tieni.

Questo è il male di android. Oltre all'assurdità di dover avere windows a sistema di riferimento per poter intervenire sulle rom.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Per certi versi questo sarebbe un merito di redhat: riuscire a fare business vendendo pacchetti hardware+software+assistenza. Certo, se per farlo funzionare devi introdurre appositamente delle incompatibilità, mi tocca depennare anche questo punto dalla lista di cose utili che fa redhat.  

 Il sistema mafioso è questo: il software contabile funziona solo con RH a causa di assurcde legacy ed incomaptibilità, RH non ti consente libertà sull'hardware (ci vuole un server di marca, ci vogliono le "certificazioni") e quindi sei costretto, per evitare di impazzire, a rivolgerti solo ai fornitori "amici" dei mafiosi che producono il software (che non puoi cambiare perchè solo talune cordate beneficia dell'appoggio degli enti necessario a poter seguire efficacemente gli sviluppi.)

Prova a chiederti come mai quell'imbecille di Renzi ha tirato fuori dal cappello un adempimento come la "comunicazione unica" a cavolo a merenda, all'ultimo momento quando bastava usare i vecchi tracciati del 770 per trasmettere quei dati... solo per produrre un immane danno all'erario e dare altro spago agli eurocoglioni? Solo per favorire l'acquisto di nuovo software e spillare soldi ad aziende e professionisti?!... perché in questo modo chi non ha potuto ricevere le giuste anticipazioni si è trovato spiazzato.

Il mercato italiano del software per contabilità ed amministrazione è bloccato in misure protezionistiche a favore di un branco di mafiosi incapaci. Non molto diverso dalla questione immigrazione e da mafia capitale & C. Si crea la necessità di accoglienza per consentire alle varie strutture massonico/mafiose di ingrassare con la fornitura delle strutture, con una impostazione degli appalti tale che solo i soliti noti possano intervenire (Ti credi che le certificazioni di regolarità siano state introdotte per impedire abusi? Quando Prodi non è riuscito a far passare l'idea di abolire i TAR cui ricorrere in caso contestazioni sulle gare si sono inventati questo sistema che consente di fatto, solo a chi ha i giusti agganci ed una forte disponibilità di liquido di prendere gli appalti.).

Nel caso del software si introducono incompatibilità e fastidi, si creano scadenze strette e ritardi nella pubblicazione delle specifiche e delle disposizioni attuative (cui far fronte solo attraverso "anticipazioni" dall'interno) per garantire che nessuno possa affacciarsi sul mercato, poi si crea domanda introducendo ogni tanto un nuovo assurdo adempimento.

RH è un ingranaggio di questo sistema

Pensa alle disposizioni in materia di privacy e sicurezza. Non è scritto che devi mantenere il sistema aggiornato ma che lo devi aggiornare ogni sei mesi. Non è la stessa cosa. Ma questo non lo spiego.

----------

## lucapost

azz, quante cose imparai da questo forum  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

Ping

----------

## xdarma

...bork.  :-)

----------

## koma

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cloc3

```

cloc3Lnv ~ # diff /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-8.3.0.ebuild /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-8.3.0-r1.ebuild 

4c4

< EAPI="5"

---

> EAPI="6"

6c6

< PATCH_VER="1.0"

---

> PATCH_VER="1.1"

```

 :Shocked: 

ma ti pare che una patch del genere giustifichi una chiamata a ricompilare gcc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma ti pare che una patch del genere giustifichi una chiamata a ricompilare gcc?

 

Beh dipende da che patch include il patchset 1.1 risetto a 1.0

----------

## cloc3

siamo agli scherzi di Carnevale.

io credevo che i virus esistessero solo su windows.

mi vergogno della nostra società per come si comporta con il coronaVirus.

non si ferma il mondo per un'influenza.

cloc3.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi vergogno della nostra società per come si comporta con il coronaVirus.
> 
> non si ferma il mondo per un'influenza.

 

E come dovrebbe comportarsi? Io credo che le misura adottate siano anche per tutelare quelle persone che avrebbere seri problemi se dovessero contrarre il virus.

----------

## fturco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E come dovrebbe comportarsi? Io credo che le misura adottate siano anche per tutelare quelle persone che avrebbere seri problemi se dovessero contrarre il virus.

 

Concordo con te. Gli anziani con malattie pregresse sono specialmente a rischio.

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo che le misura adottate ...

 

non vorrei essere nei panni di chi deve assumere le misure, sotto l'influsso di un'opinione pubblica sovreccitata.

fosse per loro i tamponi non li farebbero neppure, perché solo gli anziani sono soggetti oggettivamente  a rischio.

ma dovremmo capire che, di fronte all'avanzare di un fenomeno così pervasivo, il danno peggiore è quello di abituarsi a vivere un clima di stato d'assedio in tempo di pace.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non vorrei essere nei panni di chi deve assumere le misure, sotto l'influsso di un'opinione pubblica sovreccitata.
> 
> fosse per loro i tamponi non li farebbero neppure, perché solo gli anziani sono soggetti oggettivamente  a rischio.
> 
> ma dovremmo capire che, di fronte all'avanzare di un fenomeno così pervasivo, il danno peggiore è quello di abituarsi a vivere un clima di stato d'assedio in tempo di pace.

 

Io posso parlare su quello che capita da noi (Svizzera italiana) che da oggi hanno adottato delle misure restrittive piu' che altro per rallentare la diffusione anche perche' se dovesse propagarsi troppo in fretta avremmo problemi con la disponibilita' di strutture.

----------

## lucapost

bu

----------

## cloc3

mitico.

google è in lockdown!!!

è dalle ore 12:45 di oggi, 14 dicembre 2020 che tutti gli account a cui accedo vengono dichiarati utenti non esistenti.

forse google ha preso il covid!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua sembra funzionare tutto a parte il messaggio in gmail

 *Quote:*   

> Gmail is temporarily unable to access your Contacts. You may experience issues while this persists.

 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Qua sembra funzionare tutto a parte il messaggio in gmail
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gmail is temporarily unable to access your Contacts. You may experience issues while this persists. 

 

adesso il disservizio è rientrato.

probabilmente è stata attivata una procedura di recupero di una parte del database.

è durato più di un'ora.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> è durato più di un'ora.

 

Effettivamente hai ragione

----------

## lucapost

oilà!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> oilà!

 

Una volta all'anno fai capolino  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## lucapost

ma esiste ancora qualcuno che utilizza emacs?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ma esiste ancora qualcuno che utilizza emacs?

 

io lo ho installato, ma se lo lancio e lo voglio spegnere, devo killare il terminale.

----------

## oRDeX

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ma esiste ancora qualcuno che utilizza emacs?

 

sento svariata gente in giro che usa emacs. Io sono rimasto affezionato a vim   :Embarassed: 

----------

